# 6WA retrofit KOMBI



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

It's impossible to reprogram a KOMBI which was used on other cars without cracking works. This is because the EEPROM stores VIN of the car. If the VIN does not match the information stored in CAS, you will see a white dot on the meter. Also, the device would not be working properly.

I've found the way to reprogram a used KOMBI. See 
http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?5401-Changing-VIN-KOMBI-080D0WQ-M35080-E8x-E9x
http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?5398-6WA-retrofit-KOMBI-BMW-F10/page2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hamfei said:


> It's impossible to reprogram a KOMBI which was used on other cars without cracking works. This is because the EEPROM stores VIN of the car. If the VIN does not match the information stored in CAS, you will see a white dot on the meter. Also, the device would not be working properly.
> 
> I've found the way to reprogram a used KOMBI. See
> http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?5401-Changing-VIN-KOMBI-080D0WQ-M35080-E8x-E9x
> http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?5398-6WA-retrofit-KOMBI-BMW-F10/page2


He suspects the seller erased the EEPROM.

On new KOMBI's, with a virgin EEPROM, supposedly it will automatically sync with CAS.

So, will a Used KOMBI do the same if it has been erased, or must the KM and VIN be changed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Shawn the speedometer is from a F01?
> 
> is possible that i only have the cafd for f10?
> 
> Regards


If you do what I suggested, it will be the right CAFD for that KOMBI Hardware.

I am afraid though hamfei, who is an expert at this, is correct, and the EEPROM will need programming.


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

This won't help solving the actual problem, but maybe for later:
In KOMBI/300A/FAHRGESTELL_NR_RDA, the short VIN is stored and may be altered. The comment says "Here to write the VIN that will be used to do the comparings with CAS. This VIN has nothing to do with the VIN that's written while flashing."


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Shawn i send you pictures to your mail.

Please take a look.

Regards


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

hamfei said:


> It's impossible to reprogram a KOMBI which was used on other cars without cracking works. This is because the EEPROM stores VIN of the car. If the VIN does not match the information stored in CAS, you will see a white dot on the meter. Also, the device would not be working properly.
> 
> I've found the way to reprogram a used KOMBI. See
> http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?5401-Changing-VIN-KOMBI-080D0WQ-M35080-E8x-E9x
> http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?5398-6WA-retrofit-KOMBI-BMW-F10/page2


Hello hamfei.

Your links is for a E9x, could you help me with a F10 please.

Best regards


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

The exactly same approach... Only difference is that you will use E-SYS to code the kombi after installing it to your car


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

But is it the same EEPROM ?

I going to read, but I taked a fast view and I don't see the correct process.

Thanks very much


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Is the the point you told me ? Red in my case


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok,

Should I buy this:

Use a R270 programmer (in china, it's $50 only...) and buy a SOP 8 test clip.?

And what's the software I need?

I think I can't find for this weekend in Madrid


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> View attachment 356875
> View attachment 356876
> View attachment 356877


What VIN is that DD27000 showing on KOMBI?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Ok,
> 
> Should I buy this:
> 
> ...


The R270 comes with the software to correct KM, and a HEX Editor to blank out the VIN, or you can use your own HEX editor.

The EEPROM program will be the one for M35160 EEPROM.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes Shawn, I can see this vin number.

Now when I connect esys KOMBI appears with this vin and not with strange characters.

Regards


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

DD27000 is not my vin number. Is from a 7 series 730d xd


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Do you know if in BMW can they recode it?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> DD27000 is not my vin number. Is from a 7 series 730d xd


Ok. Well you definitely have to reprgram the EEPROM. At least you do not have to desolder it, and the R270 is cheap. I saw a couple last night and they were around $80 USD, and the SOP 8 test clip I think is only around $10.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Do you know if in BMW can they recode it?
> 
> Regards


Not without a matching VIN they can't. When they tried to program my car with "magic VIN" in my Combox, ISTA/P refused to recognize that my car had a Combox, even though it was installed, coded, and working properly.


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

What I don't understand is Bimmerretrofit saying that if 6WB is retroffited, the original cluster has to be reinstalled whenever a software update has to be made. Bimmerretrofit only supplies brand new 6WB's, so the correct VIN will be written during the first coding. Why then swap the original unit back on when upgrading?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yreiser said:


> What I don't understand is Bimmerretrofit saying that if 6WB is retroffited, the original cluster has to be reinstalled whenever a software update has to be made. Bimmerretrofit only supplies brand new 6WB's, so the correct VIN will be written during the first coding. Why then swap the original unit back on when upgrading?


If 6WB is not a valid Option Code for your vehicle based on it's production date, ISTA/P will not recognize it. So, in order to have your car dealer programmed, you have to return the original one.

So, in the case of new 6WB, it is not a VIN issue, rather it is an Option Code issue.


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Ok,
> 
> Should I buy this:
> 
> ...


You need some basic knowledge on E-SYS and KOMBI...Let me explain...

Different than the other modules, KOMBI has a EEPROM to store the Mileage and VIN information. The CPU does not allow any modification to the EEPROM from external. This means that you cannot code this EEPROM by using any diag tools connected through OBD. This mechanism is to protect the mileage information to avoid manipulation.

What we are going to do is to crack this procedure. By using a R270 programmer, you will be able to read/write the information to the EEPROM. Usually, you need to take the chip off, put it onto the programmer and then work on that. With a SOP 8 test clip, you can do 'onboard' programming...

The procedure to reprogram a used KOMBI is
1. Use R270 to clear up the mileage (which is the purpose for R270)
2. Modify the VIN bytes from the binary. Write the modified binary back to the EEPROM
3. After doing the above steps, the CPU will treat itself as a brand new one. Then, you connect the KOMBI to your car, upgrade the program by using WINKFP, write VIN by using Tool32 and code it by using E-SYS

I hope you can understand what i'm talking about. Enjoy!


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> If 6WB is not a valid Option Code for your vehicle based on it's production date, ISTA/P will not recognize it. So, in order to have your car dealer programmed, you have to return the original one.
> 
> So, in the case of new 6WB, it is not a VIN issue, rather it is an Option Code issue.


So I would assume 6WA to be the same as I believe it was introduced in 3/11? Any vehicles with a production date prior to 3/11 would need to swap in the original cluster for service?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snj1013 said:


> So I would assume 6WA to be the same as I believe it was introduced in 3/11? Any vehicles with a production date prior to 3/11 would need to swap in the original cluster for service?


Yes, that is my expectation. Another thing to consider is that in the U.S., 6WA requires HUD, whereas in Europe it was offered as a standalone option. So, even if you have a >=0311 Production Date, if you do not also have HUD, ISTA/P will most likely be confused.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks to all for the help.

I going to put my old instrument cluster, i´m afraid about error codes or service reminder messages.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

I just swap with old cluster and all woks fine.


But now I have a slightly problem.
I can see in head up vision three dots like defective pixels in orange.

They are perfect alienated at the right of the screen, tomorrow I will try to recode it.

Any idea?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> I just swap with old cluster and all woks fine.
> 
> But now I have a slightly problem.
> I can see in head up vision three dots like defective pixels in orange.
> ...


I have no idea. Can you post a picture of the dots?


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> He suspects the seller erased the EEPROM.
> 
> On new KOMBI's, with a virgin EEPROM, supposedly it will automatically sync with CAS.
> 
> So, will a Used KOMBI do the same if it has been erased, or must the KM and VIN be changed?


This assumption is incorrect. Even for a virgin KOMBI, it's not going to get the VIN from CAS 'automatically'. It only happens when you are using ISIS with the procedure of 'replace' the KOMBI.

After doing what I mentioned for EEPROM, the ECU would treat itself as a virgin one...Actually, you need to write the VIN into KOMBI before you can use any coding tools.

For E platform, I used Tool32 with KOMBI_87.prg to run the job of write VIN (I cannot recall the name of the job and will post back) and then do coding with NCS. I think you should take the same approach.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

So if I wanna change my standard KOMBI to a brand new 6WA KOMBI on my F20, after replace the KOMBI hardware, I need to write VIN with Tool32, and then VO code 6WA, that's all I need to do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simonchs said:


> So if I wanna change my standard KOMBI to a brand new 6WA KOMBI on my F20, after replace the KOMBI hardware, I need to write VIN with Tool32, and then VO code 6WA, that's all I need to do?


Yes, for new virgin KOMBI, you should just need to write VIN / Code it.

For Fxx chassis though, I do not know if KOMBI_87.prg will work to write the VIN, or if any of the other numerous KOMBIxx.prg's will work either. I don't even have KOMBI_87.prg in my EDIABAS install.

It is possible though that just coding KOMBI with E-Sys will also write the VIN to it at the same time.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea. Can you post a picture of the dots?


Solved.

After all night, this morning everything was ok.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Solved.
> 
> After all night, this morning everything was ok.


Ok. Good deal.

So, are you ordering an R270 and the 3M SOIC SOP 8 WAY Test Clips?

What did the seller come back with on the EEPROM question?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Good deal.
> 
> So, are you ordering an R270 and the 3M SOIC SOP 8 WAY Test Clips?
> 
> What did the seller come back with on the EEPROM question?


I sent you an email with the information.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

can F20 116i(professional CD w/o MOST, kombi basis) retrofit the 6WA simply? someone experienced told me that is impossible



shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, my advice is that if you can get a 6WA Instrument Cluster cheap, do it. If you have to pay full price, go with 6WB.
> 
> Based on what I know about BimmerTech's 6WB Retrofit, which I am pretty sure the same also applies to going from the Basic Instrument Cluster to 6WA:
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> can F20 116i(professional CD w/o MOST, kombi basis) retrofit the 6WA simply? someone experienced told me that is impossible


Why is this not possible if you can change EEPROM VIN in donor KOMBI?


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why is this not possible if you can change EEPROM VIN in donor KOMBI?


he said that the CAN-BUS was not compatible


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> he said that the CAN-BUS was not compatible


Oh..that may very well be...I don't know on that though.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Oh..that may very well be...I don't know on that though.


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

tankren said:


>


from Jiangsu  You can send the KOMBI to me and i can help you reprogram  I'm in Shanghai...


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

hamfei said:


> from Jiangsu  You can send the KOMBI to me and i can help you reprogram  I'm in Shanghai...


nonghao~
my car is BMW 116i urban line with basis instrument cluster, someday I asked larryzhou(maybe you know his name) whether my car can retrofit the 6WA(directly), he said NO because the cable is different. Is that true? thx
I do not need the 609 but I'm really interested in the extended kombi, if you can solve my doubt, much appreciate


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

hamfei said:


> You need some basic knowledge on E-SYS and KOMBI...Let me explain...
> 
> Different than the other modules, KOMBI has a EEPROM to store the Mileage and VIN information. The CPU does not allow any modification to the EEPROM from external. This means that you cannot code this EEPROM by using any diag tools connected through OBD. This mechanism is to protect the mileage information to avoid manipulation.
> 
> ...


Hello hamfei i just received the programmer, please help me with the procedure.

I have the programmer , the socket board and the external TCO pin, please could help me? i don´t how to connect it.

Please see this:




























Also, do you have i guide for disassembly the F10 Speedometer and reach the eeprom?


----------



## zulrox (Jan 26, 2013)

tankren said:


> nonghao~
> my car is BMW 116i urban line with basis instrument cluster, someday I asked larryzhou(maybe you know his name) whether my car can retrofit the 6WA(directly), he said NO because the cable is different. Is that true? thx
> I do not need the 609 but I'm really interested in the extended kombi, if you can solve my doubt, much appreciate


Same here...

My dealer made me tried a F20 with the "black panel" but did not tell me it was not in my configuration... I was disgusted when I entered my brand new car...

So since then I am looking to find a solution, but sounds really IMPOSSIBLE to get this done as I can read there no?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

If someone has latest ISTA you could check the diagrams of 6WA & compare to standard cluster to see if there is a different bus from the ICM maybe?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello I just open the instrument cluster But I can't find the EEPROM.

I need help, please take a look to the pictures:
























































Thanks


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

I found it take a look next post



mateforrest said:


> Hello I just open the instrument cluster But I can't find the EEPROM.
> 
> I need help, please take a look to the pictures:
> 
> ...


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hamfei please help me,

here is my eeprom and two pictures.

I´m not sure whats the bytes i should erase.

View attachment 160D-35160-0127(48)EEP(DD27000_BMW).BIN.pdf


















Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Hamfei please help me,
> 
> here is my eeprom and two pictures.
> 
> ...


It is supposed to be the Start from 2E08h, then the next 8 bytes pairs:









Can you match the R270 Hex Editor up with this picture using HxD hex editor, or maybe use HxD hex editor instead?


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> View attachment 359329


Yes 160D0WQ is the chip you need to connect with.

You didn't post the most important part of the HEX. it's supposed to be on 2E08. You need to navigate to the location of 00002e0

R270 is not user friendly. My procedure is 
1. Use the advanced function button of 35080/160
2. Select 160D0WQ and click to 'erase mileage'
3. Modify the VIN and then 'save binary'
4. Load the saved binary and then write. Before writing, make sure that the ECU type is selected as 160D0WQ

Good luck!


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is supposed to be the Start from 2E08h, then the next 8 bytes pairs:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hamfei said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Only thanks to you and Lycos my friend. :thumbup:


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Hamfei please help me,
> 
> here is my eeprom and two pictures.
> 
> ...


Ok, i've found that. It's on a different location.

Check from 0x7F, modify the data to FF until 0x8F. It stores the full VIN there.


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Only thanks to you and Lycos my friend. :thumbup:


I checked the attached BIN and found that the VIN is stored in a different location in this Chip.

It's from 0x7F to 0x8F, with full VIN...

The original car information according to the stored VIN --

Type
Value
VIN WBAYC410X0DD27000
Type code YC41
Type 730D XDR (EUR)
E series F01 (MUE)
Series 7
Type LIM
Steering LL
Doors 4
Engine N57T
Displacement 3.00
Power 190
Drive ALLR
Transmission AUT
Colour SCHWARZ 2 (668)
Upholstery LEDER DAKOTA/DK BARRIQUEROT (LCDK)
Prod.date 2011-05-18


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Hello I just open the instrument cluster But I can't find the EEPROM.
> 
> I need help, please take a look to the pictures:
> 
> ...


When you get a chance are you able to describe how you took out the instrument cluster? I am going to need to take it out soon too.


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> When you get a chance are you able to describe how you took out the instrument cluster? I am going to need to take it out soon too.


Check through this thread. it contains a video


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

hamfei said:


> Check through this thread. it contains a video


Hamfei please, also check this directions:

From 0x59E to 0x5A4

There is the short vin stored .

Regards


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

hamfei said:


> Ok, i've found that. It's on a different location.
> 
> Check from 0x7F, modify the data to FF until 0x8F. It stores the full VIN there.


I did this,

check the attached file.

Now i´m waitng for the second part of the vin.

Regards

View attachment 160D-35160-0127(28)EEP(PPPPPPP).BIN.pdf


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

i´m thinking in the next steps

Could some body help me with this:



hamfei said:


> The procedure to reprogram a used KOMBI is
> 1. Use R270 to clear up the mileage (which is the purpose for R270) Ok
> 2. Modify the VIN bytes from the binary. Write the modified binary back to the EEPROM Ok but waiting for the information about secondary vin address
> 3. After doing the above steps, the CPU will treat itself as a brand new one.
> ...


I´m afraid about version of the this Speedometer, i don´t want to lose Entertainment list and Telephone contacts on HUD because Version less than 47.5

Regards


----------



## lycos (Dec 29, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Only thanks to you and Lycos my friend. :thumbup:


Thanks to all people; and **** the bmw coding mafia!! :rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lycos said:


> Thanks to all people; and **** the bmw coding mafia!! :rofl:


Amen to that.


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> i´m thinking in the next steps
> 
> Could some body help me with this:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure but upgrading firmware would be a easy job.

The first priority is to clean up the VIN and make the KOMBI working with your car 

I realized that the KOMBI was on a F01 car. Do you believe it will be working with your F10?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

hamfei said:


> I realized that the KOMBI was on a F01 car. Do you believe it will be working with your F10?


Yes Hamfei is the same for this models :

F01: Detalles de F01
F01 730d Limusina, Europa
F01 740d Limusina, Europa
F01 740dX Limusina, Europa

F01N: Detalles de F01N
F01N 730d Limusina, Europa
F01N 730dX Limusina, Europa
F01N 740d Limusina, Europa
F01N 740dX Limusina, Europa
F01N 750dX Limusina, Europa

F02: Detalles de F02
F02 730Ld Limusina, Europa

F02N: Detalles de F02N
F02N 730Ld Limusina, Europa
F02N 750LdX Limusina, Europa

F06: Detalles de F06
F06 640d Gran Coupé, Europa

F07: Detalles de F07
F07 530d Gran Turismo, Europa
F07 530dX Gran Turismo, Europa
F07 535d Gran Turismo, Europa
F07 520d Gran Turismo, Europa
F07 530d 155kW Gran Turismo, Europa
F07 535dX Gran Turismo, Europa

F10: Detalles de F10
F10 520d Limusina, Europa
F10 520d ed Limusina, Europa
F10 525d Limusina, Europa
F10 525dX Limusina, Europa
F10 530d Limusina, Europa
F10 530dX Limusina, Europa
F10 530i Limusina, Europa
F10 535d Limusina, Europa
F10 535dX Limusina, Europa
F10 M550dX Limusina, Europa

F11: Detalles de F11
F11 520d Touring, Europa
F11 525d Touring, Europa
F11 525dX Touring, Europa
F11 530d Touring, Europa
F11 530dX Touring, Europa
F11 535d Touring, Europa
F11 535dX Touring, Europa
F11 M550dX Touring, Europa

F12: Detalles de F12
F12 640d Cabrio, Europa
F12 640dX Cabrio, Europa

F13: Detalles de F13
F13 640d Coupe, Europa
F13 640dX Coupe, Europa


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok i have change to FF the two memory address, the short and long vin.



But how to continue?...

Before install it could some one tell me how to use the tool 32 software?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Ok i have change to FF the two memory address, the short and long vin.
> 
> But how to continue?...
> 
> ...


I am not sure you need Tool32. If you install in car, add 6WA to VO, and VO Code KOMBI, it may take VIN at that time.


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Ok i have change to FF the two memory address, the short and long vin.
> 
> But how to continue?...
> 
> ...


Try Shawn's suggestion


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure you need Tool32. If you install in car, add 6WA to VO, and VO Code KOMBI, it may take VIN at that time.





hamfei said:


> Try Shawn's suggestion


Ok tomorrow i will try.

But, what do you think about the set to FF the two memory addresses ?

Thanks


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure you need Tool32. If you install in car, add 6WA to VO, and VO Code KOMBI, it may take VIN at that time.


Shawn, is there a need to ensure the production date is set to a certain timeframe?? I am not sure about this, but just checking.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Ok tomorrow i will try.
> 
> But, what do you think about the set to FF the two memory addresses ?
> 
> Thanks


If it was me, I would blank the Short VIN too , but maybe the short VIM comes from the Long VIN, so when it is powered up and coded, it could be the Short VIN updates to match.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it was me, I would blank the Short VIN too , but maybe the short VIM comes from the Long VIN, so when it is powered up and coded, it could be the Short VIN updates to match.


Ok i will do.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snj1013 said:


> Shawn, is there a need to ensure the production date is set to a certain timeframe?? I am not sure about this, but just checking.


I think 6WA became available with HUD beginning 0311, so I think to VO Code KOMBI with 6WA, the Production dates needs to be >=0311.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

mateforrest said:


> Ok tomorrow i will try.
> 
> But, what do you think about the set to FF the two memory addresses ?
> 
> Thanks


So did the VO coding do the trick?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

no works....... 

It's to late, tomorrow more info


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

I think is impossible, i don´t know what can i do.

i erased the vin, but it does not work. 

my advice is not buy a used Speedometer still.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> I think is impossible, i don´t know what can i do.
> 
> i erased the vin, but it does not work.
> 
> ...


We just need to figure out how to write the VIN to it.

@hamfei, any ideas? What Tool32 .prg may work?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Shawn Thanks million for all your help.

This is the proof of vin erased:








No CAFD.

And this problem:
com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: Failed to get CAFs for SWE "swfl_000003c1-004_054_006". [C111]
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.getCafsForSWE(Psdz.java:2088)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.svt.SvtLogic.getCAFsForSWE(SvtLogic.java:395)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtCompareController.callActionGetCafsForSWE(SvtCompareController.java:695)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtTargetView$ActionGetCAFForSWE.doActionPerformed(SvtTargetView.java:549)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractView$AbstractGuiProgressAction$1.init(AbstractView.java:389)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.DialogProgress$2.construct(DialogProgress.java:136)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.SwingWorker$2.run(SwingWorker.java:145)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: KIS error: Die technische Einheit 000003C1 konnte in der KIS-Wissensbasis nicht gefunden werden.
Timestamp: Thu Jan 31 23:32:05 CET 2013
SessionId: default
ErrorCategory: SYSTEM_ERROR ID: 1283
Class: com.bmw.psdz.uc.LogicImpl
ExecutionContext={category=KIS, ecuid=(UNKNOWN,?)}
at com.bmw.psdz.uc.LogicImpl.getCAFsForSWE(LogicImpl.java:1173)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.getCafsForSWE(Psdz.java:2085)
... 7 more

















Please friends, any advice?


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a good start. 

The VIN is showed as 00 but i'm not sure if it's correct. To me, a empty VIN should be all FF. Maybe you emptied them in a wrong way...

If you have already written FF, you may consider recording the new VIN by using Tool32. Go to Tool32, load KOMBI??.prg (i've uploaded komb01.prg coming with the ecu folder of F10 data files), then, you will see the command as c_fg_xxxx. First, try c_fg_lesen to see if you can read the VIN out. It should be showed as all FF. Then, use the command c_fg_schreiben to write the VIN back. Note that you need to input a 18 bit VIN which means an additional checksum bit after the normal 17bit VIN.

I hope the above steps help. Good luck!


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hamfei, how can i calculate the checksum bit?


Regards


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

You should be able to find it from the vo file. In E platform, you can read VO through NCS and get the 18 bit VIN. I have no idea about F platform in E-SYS. Maybe you should check the VO xml file...


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hamfei, with my actual Kombi could i do this? c_fg_lesen to see if you can read the VIN ? with this i supouse that i can see the VIn 18 bit. is correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Hamfei, with my actual Kombi could i do this? c_fg_lesen to see if you can read the VIN ? with this i supouse that i can see the VIn 18 bit. is correct?


I have a Checksum calculator. I will upload and send you a link in a few minutes as soon as I locate it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have a Checksum calculator. I will upload and send you a link in a few minutes as soon as I locate it.


Ok. I have PM'd you the link. Good luck!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. I have PM'd you the link. Good luck!


Mine calculates to 0:









I checked other VIN's and it changes.


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

What VIN value did you change to in the EEPROM? Empty means FF not 00...


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

seems mate is not here...


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

hamfei said:


> What VIN value did you change to in the EEPROM? Empty means FF not 00...


Yes i did it to FF



hamfei said:


> seems mate is not here...


I´m very busy with my work , but your procedure doesn´t works.

Next post

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Yes i did it to FF
> 
> I´m very busy with my work , but your procedure doesn´t works.
> 
> ...


Which procedure does not work? The Tool32 KOMBI01.prg?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't find the commands hamfei said.

Hamfei, could you help me please?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Any idea please?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Shawn Thanks million for all your help.
> 
> This is the proof of vin erased:
> View attachment 360512
> ...


I am getting this same error with a different file when trying to install a new 6wb from 6wa.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Any idea please?


bimmertech is going to code my new 6wb. It seems like it doesn't have a vin and I am getting the same error you are getting. I will watch what they do and let you know. Hopefully they will be able to do it in the next couple days.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> bimmertech is going to code my new 6wb. It seems like it doesn't have a vin and I am getting the same error you are getting. I will watch what they do and let you know. Hopefully they will be able to do it in the next couple days.


It must be due to KOMBI not having the car's VIN. I have just replied to your PM.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> bimmertech is going to code my new 6wb. It seems like it doesn't have a vin and I am getting the same error you are getting. I will watch what they do and let you know. Hopefully they will be able to do it in the next couple days.


Thanks, plese tell me the solution when you know.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

With KOMBI01.prg, jobs cps_lesen and kombi_uhrzeit_datum_stellen, what do you show for VIN and Mileage?

cps_lesen (VIN):









kombi_uhrzeit_datum_stellen (Mileage):









The Mileage is in KM, so the 39899 km in my case is 24792 miles (km x 0.621371 = miles)


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Shawn i Will check, it's so laborious swap the speedometer.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Shawn i Will check, it's so laborious swap the speedometer.
> 
> Thanks


Really? The Video makes it out to be simple. 2 Fasteners and a connector plug...


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Really? The Video makes it out to be simple. 2 Fasteners and a connector plug...


I am not sure about the 5 series, but on the 6 series you have that huge arc above it. http://www.cartype.com/pics/9492/full/bmw_6-series_gran-coupe_gauge-cluster_13.jpg

It's not hard to unlatch it but maneuvering it out and in without scratching anything is pretty hard.

Bimmertech coded mine, but after getting the ip from zgw search it seems like he was able to vpn straight to the car with his computer through edibias tool. I didn't get to see anything.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> I am not sure about the 5 series, but on the 6 series you have that huge arc above it. http://www.cartype.com/pics/9492/full/bmw_6-series_gran-coupe_gauge-cluster_13.jpg
> 
> It's not hard to unlatch it but maneuvering it out and in without scratching anything is pretty hard.
> 
> Bimmertech coded mine, but after getting the ip from zgw search it seems like he was able to vpn straight to the car with his computer through edibias tool. I didn't get to see anything.


Damn the luck...


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

snj1013 said:


> Damn the luck...


Hello do you have more information?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Hello do you have more information?


What psdzdata are you running? When I updated mine to 48.3 it found the missing swfl files for the 6wb so now I can detect cafd from swe while before I wasn't able to. Is it possible you are using old psdzdata that doesn't have all the swfls for the 6wa?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello I using 47.5, but i not sure if i can use 48.3, what about token code?

Shawn any help?

regards


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> With KOMBI01.prg, jobs cps_lesen and kombi_uhrzeit_datum_stellen, what do you show for VIN and Mileage?
> 
> cps_lesen (VIN):
> 
> ...


I sent you an email

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> What psdzdata are you running? When I updated mine to 48.3 it found the missing swfl files for the 6wb so now I can detect cafd from swe while before I wasn't able to. Is it possible you are using old psdzdata that doesn't have all the swfls for the 6wa?


You mean 6WA, not 6WB?

Well, it is good that Detect CAF for SWE is now working, although it is hard to understand why with 48.3 PSdZData it is suddenly working considering 6WA has been around since 0311 when 46.1 was out.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You mean 6WA, not 6WB?
> 
> Well, it is good that Detect CAF for SWE is now working, although it is hard to understand why with 48.3 PSdZData it is suddenly working considering 6WA has been around since 0311 when 46.1 was out.


I think the same.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Hello I using 47.5, but i not sure if i can use 48.3, what about token code?
> 
> Shawn any help?
> 
> regards


You can use 48.3 for F10, no problem. The Patch / Token issue is only for the 48.3 F20 PSdZData.



mateforrest said:


> I sent you an email
> 
> Regards


Got it.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You mean 6WA, not 6WB?
> 
> Well, it is good that Detect CAF for SWE is now working, although it is hard to understand why with 48.3 PSdZData it is suddenly working considering 6WA has been around since 0311 when 46.1 was out.


No it started working for 6wb, my car came with 6wa. Even after bimmertech coded my car I still couldn't detect cafd on 48.1. But once I updated to 48.3 it detected the cafd from swe.

Is it possible he needs to be at 48.1 to get those swfls he is missing?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> I think the same.


I don't. 6WB came out much later than 0311, and still isn't even an option on 2013 U.S. builds.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can use 48.3 for F10, no problem. The Patch / Token issue is only for the 48.3 F20 PSdZData.
> 
> Got it.


Thanks for all,

i will upgrade this night.

But i think it doesn´t the solution in my case.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> No it started working for 6wb, my car came with 6wa. Even after bimmertech coded my car I still couldn't detect cafd on 48.1. But once I updated to 48.3 it detected the cafd from swe.
> 
> Is it possible he needs to be at 48.1 to get those swfls he is missing?


For 6WB, I am not surprised because it is so new. The files for 6WA though should be in PSdZdata going back to 46.1 when 6WA was introduced.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't. 6WB came out much later than 0311, and still isn't even an option on 2013 U.S. builds.


Sorry bad explain from me.

I want to say that in my case i think that 47.5 is enough for 6WA.

Regards.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

When you hit calculate in esys right above the detect caf for swe button, does it show any red files in Kombi? The red ones were the ones I was missing.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

My guess is you are missing this file swfl_000003c1-004_054_006

Check in your swfl folder if it's there.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> My guess is you are missing this file swfl_000003c1-004_054_006
> 
> Check in your swfl folder if it's there.


Ok let me check


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I would also try following hamfeis instructions using kombi87 instead of kombi01 in edibias


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> I would also try following hamfeis instructions using kombi87 instead of kombi01 in edibias


Are you sure?

Could it be dangerous?

Any opinion more?

What do you think Shawn?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> My guess is you are missing this file swfl_000003c1-004_054_006
> 
> Check in your swfl folder if it's there.


Hello I have this:

swfl_000003c1.bin.004_050_000
swfl_000003c1.bin.004_051_000
swfl_000003c1.bin.004_057_000
swfl_000003c1.bsw.004_050_000
swfl_000003c1.bsw.004_051_000
swfl_000003c1.bsw.004_057_000
swfl_000003c1.xml.004_050_000
swfl_000003c1.xml.004_051_000
swfl_000003c1.xml.004_057_000


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Please could some one send me this?

swfl_000003c1.bin.004_054_006

swfl_000003c1.bsw.004_054_006

swfl_000003c1.xml.004_054_006


I think i will try to code with this files.

Shawn do you have it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Please could some one send me this?
> 
> swfl_000003c1.bin.004_054_006
> 
> ...


No. I have only what you have.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> My guess is you are missing this file swfl_000003c1-004_054_006
> 
> Check in your swfl folder if it's there.


I don't have any 000003c1-004_054_006 files either.

Maybe yours were added when 6WB was retrofitted?

Are the dates for your 000003c1-004_054_006 files the same as all the other files iin your SWFL folder, or are they different?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't have any 000003c1-004_054_006 files either.
> 
> Maybe yours were added when 6WB was retrofitted?
> 
> Are the dates for your 000003c1-004_054_006 files the same as all the other files iin your SWFL folder, or are they different?


I don't have those files either my missing files were different, he was just getting the same error as I was but with the above files.

Is it possible those files were removed from an earlier release?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't have any 000003c1-004_054_006 files either.
> 
> Maybe yours were added when 6WB was retrofitted?
> 
> Are the dates for your 000003c1-004_054_006 files the same as all the other files iin your SWFL folder, or are they different?


Hello Shawn, take a look to this:

And this problem:
com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException:* Failed to get CAFs for SWE "swfl_000003c1-004_054_006". [C111]*
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.getCafsForSWE(Psdz.j ava:2088)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.svt.SvtLogic.getCAFsForSWE(Svt Logic.java:395)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtCompareController.callActi onGetCafsForSWE(SvtCompareController.java:695)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtTargetView$ActionGetCAFFor SWE.doActionPerformed(SvtTargetView.java:549)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractView$AbstractGuiProgressA ction$1.init(AbstractView.java:389)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.DialogProgress$2.constr uct(DialogProgress.java:136)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.SwingWorker$2.run(Swing Worker.java:145)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: KIS error: Die technische Einheit 000003C1 konnte in der KIS-Wissensbasis nicht gefunden werden.
Timestamp: Thu Jan 31 23:32:05 CET 2013
SessionId: default
ErrorCategory: SYSTEM_ERROR ID: 1283
Class: com.bmw.psdz.uc.LogicImpl
ExecutionContext={category=KIS, ecuid=(UNKNOWN,?)}
at com.bmw.psdz.uc.LogicImpl.getCAFsForSWE(LogicImpl. java:1173)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.getCafsForSWE(Psdz.j ava:2085)
... 7 more


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Hello Shawn, take a look to this:
> 
> And this problem:
> com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException:* Failed to get CAFs for SWE "swfl_000003c1-004_054_006". [C111]*
> ...


Ugh...I don't know why...maybe because the KOMBI is older, and the SWFL files were in older PSdZData versions.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

After messing with a lot of stuff today, I think you should try changing the date in your FA, after changing mine to 0313 I got access to a lot more swfl files. It's possible it will try to detect a different swfl if you change the date to something more recent.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok Thanks i will try today.

It's possible because sate of manufacture of the KOMBI is from half of 2011 and my car is from end of 2010.

I tried with FA 03/11, but Shawn could you tell me please more FA production valid dates?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> ok thanks i will try today.
> 
> It's possible because sate of manufacture of the kombi is from half of 2011 and my car is from end of 2010.
> 
> ...


Here:


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Here:
> 
> View attachment 363092


Thanks,

what do you think,

Should i change the VO with new production data, or only for coding?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Thanks,
> 
> what do you think,
> 
> ...


I would Change VO, write it to the car, then do the VO Coding assuming you can get a CAFD on KOMBI.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Bad luck!!!

Unsuccessful!

I'm started to think is impossible. 

I gave the same error no matter the integration date.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Bad luck!!!
> 
> Unsuccessful!
> 
> ...


It is possible as we know it can be done by the professionals.

We just need to figure out how. I think until a VIN is written to KOMBI, nothing will work, so that is what must be figured out.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is possible as we know it can be done by the professionals.
> 
> We just need to figure out how. I think until a VIN is written to KOMBI, nothing will work, so that is what must be figured out.


Thanks Shawn, i hope the same.

but how to write the vin number to kombi? that´s the question.

i tried the komb87, but it does´t works.

I can see that komb87 has the commands for record the vin number, and f01 or komb01 doesn´t.

That´s the reason i think our process is no good, is good for Exx

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Thanks Shawn, i hope the same.
> 
> but how to write the vin number to kombi? that´s the question.
> 
> ...


So did you try actually running the kombi87 VIN write job?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> So did you try actually running the kombi87 VIN write job?


yes, but no works, no valid unit message


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> yes, but no works, no valid unit message


I figured that. Many of the .prg jobs simply do not work on Fxx chassis. I think the ECU addresses are different.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I figured that. Many of the .prg jobs simply do not work on Fxx chassis. I think the ECU addresses are different.


Please if someone has an idea or advice it will be welcome.

i don't know how to continue.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Please if someone has an idea or advice it will be welcome.
> 
> i don't know how to continue.
> 
> Regards


I am expecting some information regarding this early next week. Stay tuned...


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am expecting some information regarding this early next week. Stay tuned...


sure !, thanks Shawn


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Have you tried contacting bimmertech? They might not charge much to do it.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> Have you tried contacting bimmertech? They might not charge much to do it.


they charge $350 to change the vin on a 6WB Kombi, but you will need to ship the Kombi to poland.

not exactly cheap but for what it is i think it's worth the money.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> Have you tried contacting bimmertech? They might not charge much to do it.


No i think it should be very expensive



Nison said:


> they charge $350 to change the vin on a 6WB Kombi, but you will need to ship the Kombi to poland.
> 
> not exactly cheap but for what it is i think it's worth the money.


I have a programer for erase the vin


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> No i think it should be very expensive
> 
> I have a programer for erase the vin


Since you already erased the vin, you shouldn't need to send it to poland they probably could do it over remote.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Any new ?
Regards


----------



## bmwoesi (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes R270 Programmer, the # on the eeprom is 
A5973D
E8026


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwoesi said:


> Yes R270 Programmer, the # on the eeprom is
> A5973D
> E8026


Are you positive that is the EEPROM Chip?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Are You sure? 

Bmwoesi is it not the same of 6wa?

I didn't open my actual kombi, only the new.

I hope I will have the new this Friday, it's on the way from Germany to Spain


----------



## bmwoesi (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm not sure but I found only 2 eeprom SOC8 in the KOMBI and the middle one should be the right one!


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

Could someone explain as step-by-step instructions how to inject a different CAFD in the Kombi like bmwoesi described?
Still waiting for my R270 but want to make sure I clearly understood the different steps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yreiser said:


> Could someone explain as step-by-step instructions how to inject a different CAFD in the Kombi like bmwoesi described?
> Still waiting for my R270 but want to make sure I clearly understood the different steps.


Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD matching your I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD matching your I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Many Thanks!


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

bmwoesi said:


> I'm not sure but I found only 2 eeprom SOC8 in the KOMBI and the middle one should be the right one!


Why don´t see behind the second board?

Now i´m erasing and programing my new tacho.

I will tell you


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Why do you erase this?

80 all pairs to FF
2E0 last 8 pairs to FF

What´s the information stored inside?



bmwoesi said:


> Here my update,
> 
> R270:
> I erase the mileage and modify VIN
> ...


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

*good advances*

Hello friends,

i have very good news, i´m very close to the final solution.

today i received a kombi from a F10, and with this one i could code, because esys detected automatically the correct CAFD.

But still i have a problem, the KOMBI its full working and is ok but red dot tamper and service information.

I checked and the Kombi has stored my VIN correct, can anyone help me?
Should i code with the new production date (03-11) and VO code (6WA) another unit of the car? Maybe CAS?

Where is the Service information stored? Inside KOMBI or CAS?

Please folks take a look to next pictures:

NEXT POST


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Before the change:

















After the change:

























As you can see with the new Kombi, the car show 18 km more 45792 vs. 45774, plus red dot, and i don´t know why.

regards


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

you probably didn't blank out the mileage so the kombi thinks you roll back the mileage on the car


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Nison said:


> you probably didn't blank out the mileage so the kombi thinks you roll back the mileage on the car


Thanks Nison, i blanked before the milleage with the r270 Programmer.

regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i have very good news, i´m very close to the final solution.
> 
> ...


Ok. This is not good. You and bmwoesi have the same exact problem. Red Tamper Dot is present, and Mileage is slightly higher than old (actual) Kombi.

I do not know what the solution is, but since it is this way for both of you, I have no expectation that it will be anything different for anyone else doing this, unless we can figure out a solution.

The only solution may be to get a full EEPROM dump from a brand new virgin kombi, and restore that into the used Kombi's EEPROM. I have someone who will try and get this, but it will take some time.


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. This is not good. You and bmwoesi have the same exact problem. Red Tamper Dot is present, and Mileage is slightly higher than old (actual) Kombi.
> 
> I do not know what the solution is, but since it is this way for both of you, I have no expectation that it will be anything different for anyone else doing this, unless we can figure out a solution.
> 
> The only solution may be to get a full EEPROM dump from a brand new virgin kombi, and restore that into the used Kombi's EEPROM. I have someone who will try and get this, but it will take some time.


But in post #182-#183, bmwoesi reported that he didn't get the tamper dot anymore !?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yreiser said:


> But in post #182-#183, bmwoesi reported that he didn't get the tamper dot anymore !?


Ok, I missed that. So his first attempt was without doing the EEPROM work, and he had the issues, and then after the EEPROM work, it works 100%.

@mateforrest, when you read your Kombi with E-Sys, is your actual VIN number showing in the brackets next to the ECU Name?

You should bot have a Red Dot if VIN in Kombi and VIN in CAS match.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Dear friends, i fell very very bad 

trust me , i do all the steeps correctly, i erased the VIN and the mileage with the R270, trust me 3 times.

Ok i install again the tacho an the Kombi works without red tamper dot , but this is the worst , remember i checked a lot of times this with the programmer r270, takes the old mileage from kombi no from CAS and incrase it by 11000 km now it appears with 56000 vs 45000 i had....

Is terrible, please is an advice take care with this.....

Anyone has a solution? New CAS?

can i correct the mileage to the original with R270?








Regards .....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Dear friends, i fell very very bad
> 
> trust me , i do all the steeps correctly, i erased the VIN and the mileage with the R270, trust me 3 times.
> 
> ...


You lost me. Is only the new 6WA Kombi reading 11,000km high, or is the old one also reading 11,000km high?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You lost me. Is only the new 6WA Kombi reading 11,000km high, or is the old one also reading 11,000km high?


The old and new, because the mileage is stored inside CAS4 also.

I hope i could solve it programming the eeprom of the CAS4

regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> The old and new, because the mileage is stored inside CAS4 also.
> 
> I hope i could solve it programming the eeprom of the CAS4
> 
> regards


I don't know man. In this case, rather than blanking the mileage, you are having to write a specific mileage amount, and I do not know if this is possible,


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know man. In this case, rather than blanking the mileage, you are having to write a specific mileage amount, and I do not know if this is possible,


Yes Shawn i think the same, maybe is better write a milage below the actual kombi value.

I think the rule is that the CAS and kombi takes the higher of both....

In my case 56k is the old mileage of the kombi, becuase is higher CAS takes this value.

Please i just send a PM, take a look.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Yes Shawn i think the same, maybe is better write a milage below the actual kombi value.
> 
> I think the rule is that the CAS and kombi takes the higher of both....
> 
> ...


Yes. Whichever has the higher mileage, Kombi or CAS, it will push it into the other until they match.

The Video was interesting. Are you sure that was writing mileage to CAS and not Kombi though?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Whichever has the higher mileage, Kombi or CAS, it will push it into the other until they match.
> 
> The Video was interesting. Are you sure that was writing mileage to CAS and not Kombi though?


unfortunately I'm sure.
By putting old kombi it has also taken this mileage.
for a second 45k have appeared, then the 56k.

tomorrow i will try the same that video.


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Yes Shawn i think the same, maybe is better write a milage below the actual kombi value.
> 
> I think the rule is that the CAS and kombi takes the higher of both....
> 
> ...


I don't understand. If you blanked the Kombi, where did the "old" higher mileage come from?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> unfortunately I'm sure.
> By putting old kombi it has also taken this mileage.
> for a second 45k have appeared, then the 56k.
> 
> tomorrow i will try the same that video.


you will also need a key programmer after you write lower mileage into the CAS4, because the mileage is store in the key too, there's a place selling used key fob they have to erase the memory on the key before adapting it to the car.
i'm not sure if the key data will push into the CAS4 or whatever the consequence is.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Nison said:


> you will also need a key programmer after you write lower mileage into the CAS4, because the mileage is store in the key too, there's a place selling used key fob they have to erase the memory on the key before adapting it to the car.
> i'm not sure if the key data will push into the CAS4 or whatever the consequence is.


Thanks Nison,

i have another key with more less kilometers, maybe could it be the solution?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Bmwoesi i sent you an Email.

I just read the eeprom of the Kombi and the software decoder says 0 KM, i can´t understand it.....:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Bmwoesi i sent you an Email.
> 
> I just read the eeprom of the Kombi and the software decoder says 0 KM, i can´t understand it.....:dunno:


What does the EEPROM read of the original Kombi read? The correct mileage or 11,000 km high?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What does the EEPROM read of the original Kombi read? The correct mileage or 11,000 km high?


Shawn allways read 0 Km.

i think the problem is that with the onboard working you can only change the VIN, not the kilometers.

Look bruno fernandez posts:

http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?5401-Changing-VIN-KOMBI-080D0WQ-M35080-E8x-E9x/page6

in the upper link see post #57 i have exactly the same problem.

This is mine:









If your kombi has less mileage than your CAS or older Kombi everything will be ok, but if the new kombi has more kilometers i think you can´t modify o reduce mileage on board, only removing from board.

Is possible that bmwoesi bought a 6WA cluster with less kilometers than his actual, that is the reason because he did without problems.

Because my new kombi has 56160km, more than my real 45800, it connected to the CAS and sent the higher km.

i know that it has 56160 by seller, not by de data from eeprom. The data from eeprom always give 0 km.

Please be careful with this, is an advice.

I will try to remove the eeprom and then code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Shawn allways read 0 Km.
> 
> i think the problem is that with the onboard working you can only change the VIN, not the kilometers.
> 
> ...


Your old Kombi reads 0 km with R270? Really? How can this be, as you did not erase it too?

So you think that even though the R270 shows 0 km on the 6WA Kombi, it somehow still has the 56160 km in it as the EEPROM was not removed from the PCB?

You said your old Kombi now shows 56160 km in the car, so I think even if you successfully remove EEPROM from 6WA and truly blank the mileage, the 56160 km is now in CAS, and will be pushed right back into 6WA Kombi.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

In red


shawnsheridan said:


> Your old Kombi reads 0 km with R270? Really? How can this be, as you did not erase it too?
> Shawn i´m speaking of the 6wa KOMBI, with the another 6wa i had was the same situation
> 
> So you think that even though the R270 shows 0 km on the 6WA Kombi, it somehow still has the 56160 km in it as the EEPROM was not removed from the PCB? yes
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What does your factory Kombi show when read with R270? 0 km, 45800 km, or 56160 km?

If the 6WA Kombi shows 0 km when read with R270, how will you know after removing the EEPROM from PCB and blanking it this way, if this time it truly was blanked?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

I will try, let me some time.

i have nothing to lose.



shawnsheridan said:


> What does your factory Kombi show when read with R270? 0 km, 45800 km, or 56160 km?
> 
> If the 6WA Kombi shows 0 km when read with R270, how will you know after removing the EEPROM from PCB and blanking it this way, if this time it truly was blanked?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> I will try, let me some time.
> 
> i have nothing to lose.


Ok. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Ready for the operation


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> View attachment 373279
> 
> 
> Ready for the operation


What next? Soldering Iron or Hair Dryer?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What next? Soldering Iron or Hair Dryer?


I will try Soldering iron, but maybe is better hair dryer


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

By the way, is there anybody that has a pinout table of the Fxx KOMBI?
Edit: Found it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yreiser said:


> By the way, is there anybody that has a pinout table of the Fxx KOMBI?
> Edit: Found it.


What will you use the Kombi Pinout for?


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

delirio said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks!!! I was able to write my old FA and I followed your guide again and now it looks like it is working. I get no errors anymore, but one point, which I was not able to solve so far: the red dot between the two odometers :dunno:. Does somebody know how to get rid of it?
> 
> What I just saw: my service-intervalls are not working (displaying it in the KOMBI), although I set date/time.


Seems your vin was not written during the flash process. Check the VIN inside the hidden Kombi Menu.
If there's still the old VIN, you didn't blank it correctly. Without the proper VIN, it won't work.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

yreiser said:


> Seems your vin was not written during the flash process. Check the VIN inside the hidden Kombi Menu.
> If there's still the old VIN, you didn't blank it correctly. Without the proper VIN, it won't work.


I just checked it in the menu and there was the right VIN :bawling:.
So I have two issues here:
- red dot
- service-intervall is not displayed

Another thing I noticed: when I turn on ignition, I see for a split second the 'old' milage (which is lower than my actual one).


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

delirio said:


> I just checked it in the menu and there was the right VIN :bawling:.
> So I have two issues here:
> - red dot
> - service-intervall is not displayed
> ...


Strange. Maybe the short VIN is okay and the long VIN isn't. If I were you, I would restart at the beginning, erase the VIN, make sure it's really erased, then reflash. Don't know if this solves your problem but I have no other idea.
Anyway, since you already have the Programmer, it should be quickly done.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

today I drove a longer distance and I found more issues:
- ACC does not work
- park assistent does not work

So something is quite wrong here...at least my old KOMBI is working properly (except for the distance to change the brake pads fore and aft).

I will check now the VIN in the 6WA - if it is written correctly...


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

I checked the VIN in 6WA and it is really strange: the long VIN is correct, but the short VIN is the old one. But I have deleted the old one and replaced it with FF...I wrote the new data, read it again and saved this read file (so I have the original binary and the changed one). And I just load the changed one and there is the short VIN replaced by FF. 

So what I can do now is to write my short VIN or I delete both and program it again. 
But I am not sure, if only writing the correct short VIN would solve the issues I mentioned above...but I will give it a try.

/e: just checked it. At least the red dot is gone now, but the problems with ACC, park assistent and the service intervals persist :dunno::dunno:


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel sorry for you as for me, everything just worked immediately after flashing.

So what did you finally do? Erase both VINs or just replace the short VIN? I would go for the latter.

Did you erase the error memory on all ECU's with Tool32? If not, give that a try!

If, after this, you still got problems, try to CODE the faulty ECUs with the activated NewFA.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

I have just replaced the short VIN.

Well, I tried it again today and I have still problems. I code the KOMBI again (this time just clicking on Code button). Now the service intervalls are at least shown correctly, but I have still problems with the ACC. 

I am a little bit afraid to code for example the ACC ECU - not that my old KOMBI is not working with it anymore afterwards. Or won't there any problem when I just code it? 
What about the "Code Default Values" button? Could this be the solutio?

Regarding erasing of error memory: I cannot connect to the car by Tool32 or INPA (see other thread).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delirio said:


> I have just replaced the short VIN.
> 
> Well, I tried it again today and I have still problems. I code the KOMBI again (this time just clicking on Code button). Now the service intervalls are at least shown correctly, but I have still problems with the ACC.
> 
> ...


NO! Do NOT hit Code Defaults button or you will regret it.

With 6WA and post 0311 Production Date in your VO, I would VO Code ACC ECU. It may have a setting like CIC does where it needs to know what Kombi is installed (kombi_low, Kombi_mid, kombi_high).


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

delirio said:


> I have just replaced the short VIN.
> 
> Well, I tried it again today and I have still problems. I code the KOMBI again (this time just clicking on Code button). Now the service intervalls are at least shown correctly, but I have still problems with the ACC.
> 
> ...


I would not be afraid of coding the ACC Ecu. Anyway, if there's something wrong, you can still activate your old FA and CODE again, this will revert all changes!
Or: search the ACC Coding Parameters for "Kombi". Maybe you'll find a value to change (I cannot verify this since I don't have ACC).


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

yreiser said:


> I would not be afraid of coding the ACC Ecu. Anyway, if there's something wrong, you can still activate your old FA and CODE again, this will revert all changes!
> Or: search the ACC Coding Parameters for "Kombi". Maybe you'll find a value to change (I cannot verify this since I don't have ACC).


OK, thanks both. I will try it hopefully this weekend and install the new KOMBI for 100th time now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delirio said:


> OK, thanks both. I will try it hopefully this weekend and install the new KOMBI for 100th time now


Practice makes perfect....


----------



## EclipseDS (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone tried Coding/FDL Coding/flashing the kombi without blanking the VIN? CAFD of cluster shows 05 then all FFs. I tried VO/FDL coding and I'm getting the following error:

cafd_00000760-006_000_020 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:BKOMBI_0x60" failed! [C070]
negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_CPS has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: BKOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[2130765072] - SYSTEM_ERROR

I'd like to know if this is not uncommon and my kombi is good before I shell out some dollars for R270. Thanks


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> I will try Soldering iron, but maybe is better hair dryer


Hello friends,

finally i received a new CAS.

I can confirm that the only way to adjust the mileage is removing the eeprom from kombi.
With an on board programing it´s impossible to do this with r270 tool.

After an update of esys and daten as Shawn told me i´m able to code the new CAS.
Now my Kombi has my real kilometers, but the engine doesn´t start.

It´s curious, but before coding the rear lid button under steering wheel doesn't works, and after coding yes, but my car doesn't want to start.

The key works because i can open and close the car without problems, and if i try to turn on with the key outside the kombi shows key not found.

Should i clear any error register?

Any combination?

Thanks a lot in advance for your help friends.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello,
sorry for my quite long absence here, I had a lot of business trips during the last weeks and had really no time to try it furthermore.

But today, I tried again to get it working: first I was installing the 6WA (again and again and again... ;-) ), and then I code the problematic ECUs, which are the ACC (FRR), park assist (PMA) and the approach control warning. I coded also the ACSM because I am not sure if the approach control warning is included in this ECU. And of course also the KOMBI (just by clicking on code, too). 
After driving some meters, I got the well-known error - ACC has failed and soon after also the approach control warning. 
Strangly, the park assist is working now :dunno:. Another issue I mentioned: also the speed limit info is not working properly anymore - I see only a white circle with two strokes inside (also in HUD).
I am slowly running out of ideas - a point I thought about was to update the problematic ECUs to the latest I-level - but I am a little bit afraid to mess everything up. 
As I have to visit my dealer soon: how much is coding the 6WA approximately? Or will he kick me out because of this mess?

Anybody new ideas, what else I can try? :bawling:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delirio said:


> Hello,
> sorry for my quite long absence here, I had a lot of business trips during the last weeks and had really no time to try it furthermore.
> 
> But today, I tried again to get it working: first I was installing the 6WA (again and again and again... ;-) ), and then I code the problematic ECUs, which are the ACC (FRR), park assist (PMA) and the approach control warning. I coded also the ACSM because I am not sure if the approach control warning is included in this ECU. And of course also the KOMBI (just by clicking on code, too).
> ...


Is the 6WA new or used?

What is the VO Produciton Date?


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

delirio said:


> Hello,
> sorry for my quite long absence here, I had a lot of business trips during the last weeks and had really no time to try it furthermore.
> 
> But today, I tried again to get it working: first I was installing the 6WA (again and again and again... ;-) ), and then I code the problematic ECUs, which are the ACC (FRR), park assist (PMA) and the approach control warning. I coded also the ACSM because I am not sure if the approach control warning is included in this ECU. And of course also the KOMBI (just by clicking on code, too).
> ...


Did you code with the right FA activated (the one that includes 6WA)?
If yes, sorry but then I'm out of ideas too :-(
I also have SLI and it works just like before without the 6WA.
Did you read the error mem with INPA? This should give you some hints.

The dealer won't coding your 6WA for sure. And clear your error memory before the dealer visit to avoid confusing him.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Is the 6WA new or used?
> 
> What is the VO Produciton Date?


It is a used one with less kilometers than my car. I erased the old VIN - when reading the EEPROM my VIN was programmed by Esys. 
I changed the VO to 0311.



yreiser said:


> Did you code with the right FA activated (the one that includes 6WA)?
> If yes, sorry but then I'm out of ideas too :-(
> I also have SLI and it works just like before without the 6WA.
> Did you read the error mem with INPA? This should give you some hints.
> ...


Yes, the 6WA is inside the FA. 
Here I have also a problem...I cannot connect with INPA (even with Shawn's) or tool32 to the car. Also ZGW_SEARCH.exe does not show anything - but E-sys seems to work :eeps:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delirio said:


> It is a used one with less kilometers than my car. I erased the old VIN - when reading the EEPROM my VIN was programmed by Esys.
> I changed the VO to 0311.
> 
> Yes, the 6WA is inside the FA.
> Here I have also a problem...I cannot connect with INPA (even with Shawn's) or tool32 to the car. Also ZGW_SEARCH.exe does not show anything - but E-sys seems to work :eeps:


So you programed with E-Sys, and then used the R270 to read VIN from EEPROM, and R270 shows you car VIN?

Is the Red Tamper Dot displayed?


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> So you programed with E-Sys, and then used the R270 to read VIN from EEPROM, and R270 shows you car VIN?
> 
> Is the Red Tamper Dot displayed?


No, I deleted the old VIN with R270, then programmed it with E-sys and checked it with the R270.
No, no red dot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delirio said:


> No, I deleted the old VIN with R270, then programmed it with E-sys and checked it with the R270.
> No, no red dot.


Did you Flash Kombi, or just Code it?


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you Flash Kombi, or just Code it?


Yes, I flashed the Kombi (blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, ibaDeploy) - actually I followed the guide from yreiser.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delirio said:


> Yes, I flashed the Kombi (blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, ibaDeploy) - actually I followed the guide from yreiser.


If you put old Kombi back in, does ACC and SLI work as it should?


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you put old Kombi back in, does ACC and SLI work as it should?


At the last several times yes.
But I did not put it back in today after the ECU-code-action...I will try tomorrow, but most probable (and I really hope) they are working.

/e: I will try it now...I am curious about it


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, I am back .

I drove some meters with the 6WA and, indeed, SLI is working. I do not know, why it was not working before but now it shows me the signs.
Nevertheless the ACC-problem is still here.

I put the old Kombi back in and everything is working fine...ACC, SLI, park assist. So I suppose something's wrong with the 6WA. I programmed it with 49.3 - is it possible that it is too new for the ACC with old software? I don't know my I-level now by heart, but it is something around July 2010 (ending with -524).
Is it a big risk to update the software of the ACC (FRR)? I did not see any possibility to backup the software with E-sys, right? 
And I do not necessarily want to explain my dealer, why ACC is not working anymore if something goes wrong :tsk:


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

delirio said:


> It is a used one with less kilometers than my car. I erased the old VIN - when reading the EEPROM my VIN was programmed by Esys.
> I changed the VO to 0311.
> 
> Yes, the 6WA is inside the FA.
> Here I have also a problem...I cannot connect with INPA (even with Shawn's) or tool32 to the car. Also ZGW_SEARCH.exe does not show anything - but E-sys seems to work :eeps:


Maybe a firewall issue on your PC? Try to disable any firewall completely. And be sure that your network connection is fully automatic (DHCP enabled, no Gateway set, no DNS, ...)


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

yreiser said:


> Maybe a firewall issue on your PC? Try to disable any firewall completely.


I will try it this weekend with another notebook, but yes...you could be right :yikes:


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

delirio said:


> I will try it this weekend with another notebook, but yes...you could be right :yikes:


And, if you use WIN7 or similar, when you get prompted to choose, what network type you are connected to, always select "Home Network".


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

yreiser said:


> And, if you use WIN7 or similar, when you get prompted to choose, what network type you are connected to, always select "Home Network".


Thanks. I was just checking the Windows-Firewall and I have only an entry for the ZGW_Search and it is in a Home Network (no INPA or tool32 entry). Whatever, I will completely disable the firewall and try it again....


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi guys,

I didn't give up ;-). So INPA is finally running, thanks again to Shawn and yreiser.
I deleted all errors and installed the 6WA. After this a bunch of errors showed up in several ECUs. In fact, most of them are caused by the lost communication to the KOMBI. But some of them striked my eye:
In KOMBI (overflow of error memory):
0xB/F607 KOMBI nicht kodiert
0xB7F607 KOMBI not coded
The error is *not *present atm.
If needed I can post the error code. *But this error is gone after deleting the memory*.
I do not know, if 0xB7F664 Alignment of FGN faulty does mean anything.

Then I deleted everthing in error- and infomemory. And now there are only errors in KOMBI, ICMQL and in the four RKs (damper satellite). This even won't change after driving some meters.

In ICMQL:
0xD016DD Botschaftsfehler (Status Anzeige Fahrdynamik, ID: ST_DISP_DRDY) Sender: Kombi - Checksumme
0xD016DD Error in message (status display driving dynamics, ID: ST_DISP_DRDY) Sender: Kombi - checksum

In KOMBI:
0xE12C20 Botschaft (Erkennung Verkehrszeichen, 0x287) Signal ungültig, Empfänger KOMBI (PT-CAN), Sender KAFA
0xE12C20 Message (Recognition traffic signs, 0x287) signal invalid, receiver KOMBI (PT-CAN), sender KAFA

In all four RK (front left/right, rear left/right):
0xF25401 FlexRay Botschaftsfehler - Kilometerstand
0xF25401 FlexRay message error - mileage

0xF2540B FlexRay Botschaftsfehler - Außentemperatur
0xF2540B FlexRay message error - outdoor temperature

*All those errors are atm present.*

In info memory I get two entries:
In ZGW:
0x100100 Kontakt zu FZM Slave verloren
0x100100 contact lost to FZM Slave
Error is present atm.

In ZBE:
0x67000A CSM_E_ERROR_EVENT
Also present atm.

Also after deleting all errors the ACC problem is still here :bawling:.

Does anybody have some ideas what's wrong here?

/e: maybe important: when I go to show status in INPA in the ICMQL and choose ACC, I get some indicator, but also the error message from INPA directly "NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROLUNIT ICMQL". I do not think, that this happens with the old KOMBI installed.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Hi, I could not encode the 6WA (vin erased) gave me two different errors.


























Where is the mistake?
I need some answers
-My Zeitkriterium is 09-11 6WA is 04-11, which one do you take?
-My I-Step is 11-09-504, which should I choose (ship and target)?
-In yreiser's guide there isn't reference to the activation of FA, is implied?
Help Help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWzone said:


> Hi, I could not encode the 6WA (vin erased) gave me two different errors.
> ...
> Where is the mistake?
> I need some answers
> ...


0911 is fine if that is your actual build date.

In the FA Editor, when you calculate FP, do you get any error?


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> 0911 is fine if that is your actual build date.
> 
> In the FA Editor, when you calculate FP, do you get any error?


No
If not active FA does not make me select the I-steps, is this normal?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Yreiser updated the guide and it included activating FA. Without it, you won't be able to select I-Step properly. 
Last error, in TAL processing, select Read VIN out of FA


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Coded! Coded! Coded!
I am very happy, on the third day of use E-Sys I realized.
I thank all those make available these operations (Shwawnsheridan, Yreiser, Hamfei, and all those who participated but did not know) 

Everything works except ... the RED Dot Tamper...
There is connection with the disappearance of the maintenance service?
The coded changed the Zeitkriterium from 0911 to 0312, I chose this because among the many I-Step 0312
Do I now?
Tell me how to change quickly Zeitkriterium?
Thx to all


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWzone said:


> Coded! Coded! Coded!
> I am very happy, on the third day of use E-Sys I realized.
> I thank all those make available these operations (Shwawnsheridan, Yreiser, Hamfei, and all those who participated but did not know)
> 
> ...


Change VO Production Date:

Connect => Go to Expert Mode - Coding => Read FA => Save FA => Edit FA (FA Opens in FA-Editor) => Expand FAList => Expand FA => Expand FZAuftrag => Expand Type => Right Click on Zeitkriterium=xxxx => Select Edit and change date to 0911 => Right Click on FA => Calculate FP => Save FA.

But, Red Taper Dot only appears when there exists a VIN mismatch between Kombi and CAS. Are you positive you blanked both the long and short VIN in EEPROM before flashing Kombi?


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Change VO Production Date:
> 
> Connect => Go to Expert Mode - Coding => Read FA => Save FA => Edit FA (FA Opens in FA-Editor) => Expand FAList => Expand FA => Expand FZAuftrag => Expand Type => Right Click on Zeitkriterium=xxxx => Select Edit and change date to 0911 => Right Click on FA => Calculate FP => Save FA.
> 
> But, Red Taper Dot only appears when there exists a VIN mismatch between Kombi and CAS. Are you positive you blanked both the long and short VIN in EEPROM before flashing Kombi?


There is a difference of about 100 km (CAS-Kombi), used Kombi had 2870 KM!
I deleted both the VIN long and short, you'll never believe, but yesterday the kombi used still had the old VIN! even though I had deleted, only after start the engine has been erased by magic... I'm sure both were erased vin.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWzone said:


> There is a difference of about 100 km (CAS-Kombi), used Kombi had 2870 KM!
> I deleted both the VIN long and short, you'll never believe, but yesterday the kombi used still had the old VIN! even though I had deleted, only after start the engine has been erased by magic... I'm sure both were erased vin.


So now the Red Dot is gone?


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

If you still got the red dot, then you have no choice other than blank long and short vin again and restart at the beginning. If everything is correct, the red tamper dot must disappear and then service intervals will also align correctly.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Change VO Production Date:
> 
> Connect => Go to Expert Mode - Coding => Read FA => Save FA => Edit FA (FA Opens in FA-Editor) => Expand FAList => Expand FA => Expand FZAuftrag => Expand Type => Right Click on Zeitkriterium=xxxx => Select Edit and change date to 0911 => Right Click on FA => Calculate FP => Save FA.
> 
> But, Red Taper Dot only appears when there exists a VIN mismatch between Kombi and CAS. Are you positive you blanked both the long and short VIN in EEPROM before flashing Kombi?


Nothing, don't change the VO Production Date


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Change VO Production Date:
> 
> Connect => Go to Expert Mode - Coding => Read FA => Save FA => Edit FA (FA Opens in FA-Editor) => Expand FAList => Expand FA => Expand FZAuftrag => Expand Type => Right Click on Zeitkriterium=xxxx => Select Edit and change date to 0911 => Right Click on FA => Calculate FP => Save FA.
> 
> But, Red Taper Dot only appears when there exists a VIN mismatch between Kombi and CAS. Are you positive you blanked both the long and short VIN in EEPROM before flashing Kombi?


100 km Waiting for changes... Nothing!
inside the kombi has remained the original mileage!


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

yreiser said:


> Well, then try to write your old FA back to the car, and then load the NewFA in TAL Processing to see if this gets you further. At least, this was the way it worked for me.


hi, I met the same problem like delirio did, he got luck but I don't . Pls help me ! When I flash the cluster I always got the error says exception kombi 60 svk-ist does not match expected SGBMIDS for ecu ECUId $&@@[email protected]@
I've tried what you told delirio to do but I can't fix it TT

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## EclipseDS (Feb 10, 2013)

thenewthing said:


> I see most of you are using R270 programmer.
> After some researching i found m35160 programmer from Checkpoint Lab. I managed to buy it but there is a huge problem with adding to cart (it's not working at all), so I had to e-mail them. This programmer is working really good. I didn't expected this, I thought this programmer won't work at all as well as their web-site.
> I haven't worked with R270 programmer and I'm very curious about quality.
> http://microcontroller-cafe.com/?l=M35160-ERASER


I tried to purchase from them before and was ready to pull the trigger, but the store is not ready for me  Can't add it to cart


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

bmwoesi said:


> I'm not sure but I found only 2 eeprom SOC8 in the KOMBI and the middle one should be the right one!


Has anyone else attempted to find the eeprom on a kombi layed out like the one shown here. The chip in the middle of the small board is labeled A5973D and is apparently a switching regulator. The only other SOIC8 chip (the one on the right side of the motherboard, near the speaker) is apparently an amplifier.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Which kombi is that? Get a magnifying glass and identify the chips. The writings on those are quite faded but you should still make it out. I actually used the iPhone cam and just zoomed in. It should be one of the known chips i.e. M350, 160D0WQ...etc


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

TokenMaster said:


> Which kombi is that? Get a magnifying glass and identify the chips. The writings on those are quite faded but you should still make it out. I actually used the iPhone cam and just zoomed in. It should be one of the known chips i.e. M350, 160D0WQ...etc


I understand what they should be and used a jewelers loupe to read the markings. The 2 SOIC chips circled are labeled as I described. When I searched I discovered that one is a switching regulator and the other is an audio amplifier.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

It must be on the other side of the big PCB, towards the kombi face then. If there's no other SOIC8 EEPROM chip behind the little PCB, you'll have to open it further. This used to be the case for most Kombi, so I was surprised to see the EEPROM chip for 6WA for F30 readily accessible


----------



## thenewthing (Sep 5, 2013)

EclipseDS said:


> I tried to purchase from them before and was ready to pull the trigger, but the store is not ready for me  Can't add it to cart


I think they have looked carefully at their web-page. The new web-page from this guys with cart working! 
http://checkpointlab.com.ua/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> It must be on the other side of the big PCB, towards the kombi face then. If there's no other SOIC8 EEPROM chip behind the little PCB, you'll have to open it further. This used to be the case for most Kombi, so I was surprised to see the EEPROM chip for 6WA for F30 readily accessible


We suspected it was on the back side of the daughter board, under the metal shield, similar to this one:









But, it is almost continuously soldered along all 4 sides, and removing it with a soldering iron will be a bitch.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty unusual to solder shielding like that. Metal shielding is usually used to, well, shield sensitive components from RF interference. I guess it was sheer luck, or the lack thereof, that the EEPROM chip was thrown in there as it surely doesn't need shielding. Looks like you really have to be initiated to change kombis on cars with this type of cluster. That or a brand new kombi is in order -ouch!


----------



## smiler51 (May 26, 2009)

Hey Guys,

could you please let me know the cheapest place where i can buy the R270 programmer from and the SOIC 8 cable that doesn't need any mods and directly fits the programmer?

Is it correct that i can program the chip while it is still in the cluster or do i have to unsolder it (it looks like some people did it directly and some removed it)?

Thanks

smiler51


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

smiler51 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> could you please let me know the cheapest place where i can buy the R270 programmer from and the SOIC 8 cable that doesn't need any mods and directly fits the programmer?
> 
> ...


Check eBay. If you don't need to reset odometer, you don't need to desolder the chip.

Anyone have an EEPROM dump of the 6WA for 328/F20? I messed up my EEPROM chip and have a blank one en route. I don't trust the EEPROM that came with the cluster. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> Check eBay. If you don't need to reset odometer, you don't need to desolder the chip.
> 
> Anyone have an EEPROM dump of the 6WA for 328/F20? I messed up my EEPROM chip and have a blank one en route. I don't trust the EEPROM that came with the cluster. Thanks.


I have a virgin dump of F20 6WA. I just emailed you .bin file.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, after several months of attempts to retrofit a 6wa to my 2011, I am thrilled to report that Shawn just got done flashing the firmware on the 6wa kombi and it is working. The kombi I used was apparently a factory reject due to marr on the plastic. It had zero miles and no VIN written to the eeprom. I do have an R270 programmer, but for this kombi, the eeprom work wasn't needed. 

Initially, I thought only VO coding of the kombi and HU_Champ modules would do the trick. In this case, the kombi didn't have a CAFD file and I got errors when trying to "Detect CAF for SWE". At this point, I reached out again to Shawn for help. Shawn remoted in to my laptop with Team Viewer and through a little trial and error was able to get the flash completed. I am sure Shawn will provide additional details. 

I can't thank Shawn enough for all of his help. Without his help, there is no doubt I would have given up on this retrofit months ago. Thanks Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snj1013 said:


> Well, after several months of attempts to retrofit a 6wa to my 2011, I am thrilled to report that Shawn just got done flashing the firmware on the 6wa kombi and it is working. The kombi I used was apparently a factory reject due to marr on the plastic. It had zero miles and no VIN written to the eeprom. I do have an R270 programmer, but for this kombi, the eeprom work wasn't needed.
> 
> Initially, I thought only VO coding of the kombi and HU_Champ modules would do the trick. In this case, the kombi didn't have a CAFD file and I got errors when trying to "Detect CAF for SWE". At this point, I reached out again to Shawn for help. Shawn remoted in to my laptop with Team Viewer and through a little trial and error was able to get the flash completed. I am sure Shawn will provide additional details.
> 
> I can't thank Shawn enough for all of his help. Without his help, there is no doubt I would have given up on this retrofit months ago. Thanks Shawn.


:thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

snj1013 said:


> Well, after several months of attempts to retrofit a 6wa to my 2011, I am thrilled to report that Shawn just got done flashing the firmware on the 6wa kombi and it is working. The kombi I used was apparently a factory reject due to marr on the plastic. It had zero miles and no VIN written to the eeprom. I do have an R270 programmer, but for this kombi, the eeprom work wasn't needed.
> 
> Initially, I thought only VO coding of the kombi and HU_Champ modules would do the trick. In this case, the kombi didn't have a CAFD file and I got errors when trying to "Detect CAF for SWE". At this point, I reached out again to Shawn for help. Shawn remoted in to my laptop with Team Viewer and through a little trial and error was able to get the flash completed. I am sure Shawn will provide additional details.
> 
> I can't thank Shawn enough for all of his help. Without his help, there is no doubt I would have given up on this retrofit months ago. Thanks Shawn.


Good for you. I, myself, have been on and off trying to install my 6WA. I tried again last weekend and failed miserably. Maybe I'll try again next week. :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> Good for you. I, myself, have been on and off trying to install my 6WA. I tried again last weekend and failed miserably. Maybe I'll try again next week. :dunno:


Your F30 6WA is more complicated, as I think you have to make a connection to the most bus that does not exist with basic Kombi wiring.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I suspected as much, which is why I plan to do NBT retrofit as well  I have the optical wirings, just not the NBT and related hardware. I'm still contemplating though. In my head, it all works out but I'm sure there are more bumps ahead


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> I suspected as much, which is why I plan to do NBT retrofit as well  I have the optical wirings, just not the NBT and related hardware. I'm still contemplating though. In my head, it all works out but I'm sure there are more bumps ahead


Do it!


----------



## labutnotcali (Oct 20, 2013)

is there a solid solution to this? I'd like to pay someone to do mine, if interested, pm me


----------



## smiler51 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

i have a problem with my kombi. I didn't want to install a 6WA kombi and just change my basic mph kombi against a kmh one. I ordered the kmh one but it looks a little different from inside and i can't find the same eeprom chip that you are talking about to program the new vin (the new kmh kombi already shows the right mileage but the temper dot comes on). On the backside of the board that you have for the 6WA kombi, i only have one 8pin chip which states " A5973D (first row) & E8134 (second row)"

I am sure i don't need to re-code the car, as the cluster is the same. 

Please let me know what i need to code to get this kombi working in my car. I need to let it know that it is in the right car i believe. 
Right now i get the error in the picture, as only the cars mileage is showing up but no other information.

Thanks

smiler51


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

*Swap eeprom chip*

Hi, just wondering if anybody tried to desolder chip and swap them -from your original remove and put it into your retrofitted kombi - is it a solution too ?


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

standa said:


> Hi, just wondering if anybody tried to desolder chip and swap them -from your original remove and put it into your retrofitted kombi - is it a solution too ?


It's very probable that the contents of the EPROM is different :tsk:, I say sure


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

standa said:


> Hi, just wondering if anybody tried to desolder chip and swap them -from your original remove and put it into your retrofitted kombi - is it a solution too ?


My guess, and only a guess, is this might work. Shawn Sheridan, what do you think?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I guess that this will not work. On the eeprom should also be the serial number of the 6WA. Only my 2 cents.

CU Oliver


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

I am just observing the behaviour of 6WA - my guess is, if the mileage stored in kombi is lower then in a car, you do not need to erase VIN. But there is only just one attemp - just if flash or just coding. At bmwcoding two people says you do not need to erase VIN and were successfull........


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

standa said:


> I am just observing the behaviour of 6WA - my guess is, if the mileage stored in kombi is lower then in a car, you do not need to erase VIN. But there is only just one attemp - just if flash or just coding. At bmwcoding two people says you do not need to erase VIN and were successfull........


I don't Agree 
The long vin at 0 need to start the process of flash
The short vin at 0 need to synchronize the Kombi with the CAS


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

BMWzone said:


> I don't Agree
> The long vin at 0 need to start the process of flash
> The short vin at 0 need to synchronize the Kombi with the CAS


Yes, thats logical. But they say that is enough to erase mileage and just VO code kombi- during coding the VIN from the car will be written into kombi .... Thinking if the during coding is zero mileage treated same way like lower mileage than in car. But ofcourse it is easier to erase VIN from eeprom than to reset mileage to zero. (Desoldering chip).
Will see - also the power up the kombi on bench using pins 1 and 2 for supply 12V and 7,8 for ground work and I see mileage - thinking to connect also pin 11 which is wake up, to enter menu and check Ident - to see if VIN is there - you never know when buying something from ebay what the people was doing with kombi previously and Im sure my kombi was already opened.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Just tried to connect kombi to pin 11 - wakeup, did nothing, only clocks moved and nothing more. Seems it needs CAN or MOST to enter IDENT and see VIN.
Waiting for MOST cable, after installation will connect cluster and know more - mainly VIN.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

standa said:


> Just tried to connect kombi to pin 11 - wakeup, did nothing, only clocks moved and nothing more. Seems it needs CAN or MOST to enter IDENT and see VIN.
> Waiting for MOST cable, after installation will connect cluster and know more - mainly VIN.


In Yreiser's guide and All over this thread is fully explained how to retrofit, there is little to add, if you want to dispel doubts about the kombi purchased on ebay you can put it on the Car, and start the engine!, I did it !Don't worry nothing will happen to serious engine starts up the quadrants don't work, anyway the voltage applied to pins 1-2 and 7-8 if the information appears kombi works
Another thing you could intervene on the mileage but not with the R270 should be another tool that I don't know.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

I have desoldered chip and was able to follow the guide! Thanks for the tip @bmwzone.
Flashing seemed to work about 12 minites, green left blinker on for the duration. At the end in TAL processing gave me a time out error as described earlier by Winzer:

cafd_00000069-007_002_071 Fehler:
Lesen des Codierprüfstempels von ECU "ECUId:KOMBI_0x60" fehlgeschlagen. [C070]
negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_CPS has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: KOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[2130765072] - SYSTEM_ERROR

Funny thing is that clocks did not work at all but changing settings in CIC menu in language or km/l did pick up in display of the kombi. No red dot, km as original from kombi (did not erase km as these are less then car).

Used the hidden menu, reset to factory stettings. Clocks responded, km to 00000. Did a reflash, but again same error and only TAL processing as i guess it detcts that corrct versions have already been flashed. Coding is not possible, get the same error. But no errors from the car after clearing with INPA. Did not do a test drive yet to see if km pick up from CAS. But wondering why i get the error and not able to code. From story of Winzer it is not clear how to resolve.

Cheers and thanks for the perfect guide and advice!


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

Need some advice. Followed the guide, but the last bit of the flash gave me an error, see earlier entry, today did a test drive. The red dot appeared and the milage of the kombi appears not the milage of the car (cas value). I read that it is supposed to take the value of the car if that is higher. When checking the vin number in the kombi is that of my car. Why does the red dot appear as the vin number has taken in the kombi? Still have the error when truying to code the kombi. Perhaps the e-sys pszdata version is to high?

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

phamaker said:


> Need some advice. Followed the guide, but the last bit of the flash gave me an error, see earlier entry, today did a test drive. The red dot appeared and the milage of the kombi appears not the milage of the car (cas value). I read that it is supposed to take the value of the car if that is higher. When checking the vin number in the kombi is that of my car. Why does the red dot appear as the vin number has taken in the kombi? Still have the error when truying to code the kombi. Perhaps the e-sys pszdata version is to high?
> 
> Thanks for any ideas


Aren't an expert e-sys, the same error appears to me lately also for other flash uninitiated.

The donor car's mileage was lower than yours? 
What model was it? the same as yours?
Personal experience, inexplicably in my kombi the R270 DIDN'T ERASE short vin !
After correct flash I had to desolder the eprom and write short vin with the editor, is missing the red dot 
I retrofitted a second kombi, with new eprom no problem...
I would write the short vin...


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

I have put the kombi into a F25. Kombi has 34109 km and a car 42363 km. I connected kombi, press the knob, showing 34109. When I turned ignition on, km in kombi changed to 42369.
Entering identification, VIN is erased, CAFD shows 00000000000000000. NO red dot.

When will come MOST cable next week, I will connect it properly and try code. Will see how to make it work as F25 doesnt know 6WA.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> Aren't an expert e-sys, the same error appears to me lately also for other flash uninitiated.
> 
> The donor car's mileage was lower than yours?
> What model was it? the same as yours?
> ...


Hi,

Donor car was 50k lower. It came from a f10 528 (08/11) and I have f10 523 (08/10). I have desoldered eeprom and errased short and long vin, soic clip did not do the trick. In the hidden menu of kombi it does show my correct vin number.

@shawnsheridan, do you have any idea around the error with e-sys? When i check forums it is often related to not having power turned on in the car, but mine was hooked to 40amp loader providing 13,8 volts. Can it be the type of connection? Using ethernet and selecting "connection through vin".

I would rather not have to desolder the eeprom again, was greatful it worked once, not trying to push my luck.

Thanks!


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

phamaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Donor car was 50k lower. It came from a f10 528 (08/11) and I have f10 523 (08/10). I have desoldered eeprom and errased short and long vin, soic clip did not do the trick. In the hidden menu of kombi it does show my correct vin number.
> 
> ...


I think that the same car would be enough to write both VIN in EEPROM without flash, 
I will ask my friend experienced 523 and 528 if they have the same software in Kombi, Europe versions are different from the versions ASIA, You have 6 cylinders ?
However, it is the fault eprom definitely will not have written the short VIN,
I can give you some advice if you really write the short VIN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phamaker said:


> ...
> @shawnsheridan, do you have any idea around the error with e-sys? When i check forums it is often related to not having power turned on in the car, but mine was hooked to 40amp loader providing 13,8 volts. Can it be the type of connection? Using ethernet and selecting "connection through vin".
> ...


I am not sure what is going on here. Try flashing again, but make check boxes for "All" items in TAL on Kombi row, and make sure 6WA and Build date >= 0311 is used in FA for Flash. Also disable Update MSM and VCM in E-Sys options.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> Aren't an expert e-sys, the same error appears to me lately also for other flash uninitiated.
> 
> The donor car's mileage was lower than yours?
> What model was it? the same as yours?
> ...





shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure what is going on here. Try flashing again, but make check boxes for "All" items in TAL on Kombi row, and make sure 6WA and Build date >= 0311 is used in FA for Flash. Also disable Update MSM and VCM in E-Sys options.


Shawnsheridan, bmwzone, i will try first to flash again, if that wont work...will check the short vin. I have to travel in the next two weeks, so it will have to wait. Will get revert when i am back.

Thanks!


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

*6WA to F25*

Let me to tell you about my retrofit of 6WA into F25. I have upgraded MOST, so now I can connect the kombi - everything work, just not clocks for fuel gauge and oil temp. Trying to code - no way to choose CAFD file for KOMBI. I tried also over SVT, this helps but VO coding failed.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Still no way to get CAFD.
Yesterday at coding I tried all of possible variants how to inject it, and at the end I noticed that erased VIN is back, and kombi changed mileage from 42888 to his original 34109.:dunno:
I tried E-sys 3.18.4 with psdz 47.5, then with 48.3 nothing. E-sys 3.24.2 with 52.1 full also nothing.
What makes me mad is, that in KIS/SVT area I cannot set I-step shipment and I-step target only values as on picture possible. Can someone help me with that ?


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Can you back up your SVT target from vcm please. I think the issue is your old bkombi info is still present in the vcm.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

I might found a way to write the VIN without using the R270

And those who is using the R270, do you happen to have this issue " Hardware not active" ? my R270 has this issue and I don't know how to solve it


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

vithy said:


> Can you back up your SVT target from vcm please. I think the issue is your old bkombi info is still present in the vcm.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


vithy, thanks for helping, since I am have started read ECU (not SVT) the old Bkombi is not present in tree. What I am doing wrong?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

babyk said:


> I might found a way to write the VIN without using the R270
> 
> And those who is using the R270, do you happen to have this issue " Hardware not active" ? my R270 has this issue and I don't know how to solve it


babyk - if guinea pig is needed, I will do that on my kombi. I am so pissed already -
that I will do anything - I think there is a lot of chinese clones, something work something not
is there any other tool with which we can erase properly the VIN?


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

standa said:


> babyk - if guinea pig is needed, I will do that on my kombi. I am so pissed already -
> that I will do anything - I think there is a lot of chinese clones, something work something not
> is there any other tool with which we can erase properly the VIN?


I have a 6WA with me, but I am lacking of the MOST cable which then when I installed in my car, I couldn't see the KOMBI

My R270 was working fine until last 2 days it just says hardware not active, weird

I will PM you if you can see your KOMBI in E-sys


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

I have retrofitted MOST cable and seems everything work. I do see the ECU of donor kombi in Esys, only one - cannot inject CAFD. Please advise on your method of writting VIN. Thanks


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Standa, can u go to vcm tab and read the svt target and send me that xml. I want to see if I can edit that for you

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

But please write this information not only per PM. I'm sure that this information could help many people if it fits.

My R270 says also sometimes hardware error, no connection, reading error. It's not so easy to erase the VIN with a SOIC8 testclip. Now I use a soldering station with hot air.

CU Oliver


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

standa said:


> I have retrofitted MOST cable and seems everything work. I do see the ECU of donor kombi in Esys, only one - cannot inject CAFD. Please advise on your method of writting VIN. Thanks


OK

I will write you on how to change VIN


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Please do tell. This forum will grow only if we keep contributing and sharing. Thanks


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

standa said:


> Still no way to get CAFD.
> 
> Yesterday at coding I tried all of possible variants how to inject it, and at the end I noticed that erased VIN is back, and kombi changed mileage from 42888 to his original 34109.:dunno:
> 
> ...


maybe i can. send me the FA.xml and SVT(readout).xml. I will create a usable TAL file for you.
Email: [email protected]
Ps: as well as the donor car's VIN

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

standa said:


> Still no way to get CAFD.
> Yesterday at coding I tried all of possible variants how to inject it, and at the end I noticed that erased VIN is back, and kombi changed mileage from 42888 to his original 34109.:dunno:
> I tried E-sys 3.18.4 with psdz 47.5, then with 48.3 nothing. E-sys 3.24.2 with 52.1 full also nothing.
> What makes me mad is, that in KIS/SVT area I cannot set I-step shipment and I-step target only values as on picture possible. Can someone help me with that ?


I had the same problem with vin and mileage.
Change the VIN again and set the mileage to 0!!! 
The mileage must be 0. Only this way work for me:thumbup:


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

*F25 6WA retrofit*

Very strange. After my attempts to code it, VIN is once more in KOMBI erased. :dunno: I do not know how it happen, VO coding was started but because of error never ended.
I will try flash if Tankren will help me.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

*6WA Kombi in F25*

FLASHED ! and everything works... BIG THANKS to Tankren and Vithy who helped me to figure all out. I followed as per F10 retrofit, when the kombi is lower mileage then car, let it be. Because R270 doesnt work anymore.
But, red tamper dot is still present. Before flashing Kombi showed VIN *******, mileage was 34109 =in hidden menu), car is 43290. Now after flash the VIN in Kombi is my right number, KOMBI shows mileage also 43290, but when I will enter hidden menu there is 43605)..
So looks like something is wrong with VIN?
Another thing is Esys 3.25.3 with 52.1 full. I was not able before to detect CAFD, and I was not able to flash with TAL file from tankren, flash was solved with swfl files tankren sent me, which I have copied /overwrote in my psdzdata folder. But now after flash I still have the same error trying to "detect CAFD" - the technical unit 000003C1 was not in KIS database found ....
So still something to figure out.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I had the same problem on Friday. I should built in a used 6WA in a 525d and I wasn't able to detect CAFD for this Kombi. After several tries I opened the Kombi to check the Eeprom whether the VIN was erased or not. The 6WA was from a 7-series car, built-date 2008. The hardware inside the Kombi was absolutely different from the other Kombis I saw. The circuit board on top of the motherboard was smaller than normal and the kown position of the Eeprom didn't exist. This could be the issue that I wasn't able to detect a CAFD and got only the error that this ECU wasn't in the KIS-database.

CU Oliver


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> I had the same problem on Friday. I should built in a used 6WA in a 525d and I wasn't able to detect CAFD for this Kombi. After several tries I opened the Kombi to check the Eeprom whether the VIN was erased or not. The 6WA was from a 7-series car, built-date 2008. The hardware inside the Kombi was absolutely different from the other Kombis I saw. The circuit board on top of the motherboard was smaller than normal and the kown position of the Eeprom didn't exist. This could be the issue that I wasn't able to detect a CAFD and got only the error that this ECU wasn't in the KIS-database.
> 
> CU Oliver


I have noticed that those swfl files which I had inside of my psdzdata were older than I got from tankren. The difference was only one hour or so, but when I overwrote those swfl files with the newer, before flash when checking software availability I got OK Meldung. With older swfl I got error ....

Because I trashed my R270, now I cannot check short and long VIN. Do you think I can use Tool32 to check what is inside eeprom ? I have the 160D0WQ inside ...


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

standa said:


> I have noticed that those swfl files which I had inside of my psdzdata were older than I got from tankren. The difference was only one hour or so, but when I overwrote those swfl files with the newer, before flash when checking software availability I got OK Meldung. With older swfl I got error ....
> 
> Because I trashed my R270, now I cannot check short and long VIN. Do you think I can use Tool32 to check what is inside eeprom ? I have the 160WQ inside ...


Before flash with esys you had erased both VIN from eprom?
If you have a red dot tamper, you must unsolder eprom and write short VIN with R270,
it happened to me that the R270 has not erased the previous short VIN


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Today with the new PSDzData 52.3, I updated my Kombi 6WA retrofit...
From SOLL resulted only SWFL, no CAFD, no BTLD, Therefore in the line of TAL I cecked only SWdeploy, flash OK, but kombi lost CAFD, no problem with "Detect CAFD for SWE" 
The strange thing is that if anything, the Kombi was back to the car donor ! :yikes:
Had the same error before you flash it last year !
I know that there is some sort of memory protection


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

*6WA in F25*

Guys, the Kombi works very well ! The problem with my old kombi after CIC retrofit are solved with this 6WA ! Check control messages are OK, Navigation shows arrival time everything is OK. I did VO code and then FDL coding. But red tamper dot makes me mad.:rofl::yikes:

See attached pctures :
1. kombi actual mileage, 2. picture kombi hidden menu mileage, 3 picture kombi bench test mileage = always different value.

Yes, I have to desolder chip and erase once more VIN and mileage. R270-But which one because my old was able to work only two times.

Because I trashed my R270, Can somebody from this forum sell me his R270 which is not needed for him ? I will pay with Paypal shipping expenses to Europe including. PLEASE let me know.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

standa said:


> Guys, the Kombi works very well ! The problem with my old kombi after CIC retrofit are solved with this 6WA ! Check control messages are OK, Navigation shows arrival time everything is OK. I did VO code and then FDL coding. But red tamper dot makes me mad.:rofl::yikes:
> 
> See attached pctures :
> 1. kombi actual mileage, 2. picture kombi hidden menu mileage, 3 picture kombi bench test mileage = always different value.
> ...


Now, your problem is that every time you press Start\Stop Engine mileage is increased by 5 km, verification should be so...
and the maintenance service will not work


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

standa said:


> Guys, the Kombi works very well ! The problem with my old kombi after CIC retrofit are solved with this 6WA ! Check control messages are OK, Navigation shows arrival time everything is OK. I did VO code and then FDL coding. But red tamper dot makes me mad.:rofl::yikes:
> 
> See attached pctures :
> 1. kombi actual mileage, 2. picture kombi hidden menu mileage, 3 picture kombi bench test mileage = always different value.
> ...


hello Stan, if every thing works but the red dot, that's ok! Ignore it. 
The KOMBI do not match your car, the SVK is totally different.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## VitaminXX (Apr 4, 2010)

Put the used 6WA and tried to flash it. I get the following error every time.
I chose same I-Level (Shipm) same as like the car, get the error. Chose older I-Level (Shipm). Same error.

[Exception - KOMBI - 60] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60.

Anyone has idea?


----------



## VitaminXX (Apr 4, 2010)

Put the used 6WA and tried to flash it. I get the following error every time.
I chose same I-Level (Shipm) same as like the car, get the error. Chose older I-Level (Shipm). Same error.

[Exception - KOMBI - 60] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60.

Anyone has idea?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu_" error is not just related to incorrect I-Step Shipment, but also incorrect FA Options.

For example, FA with "S866A Language version, Chinese simpl."

Expected "hwel_00001018-002_021_021" is SGBMID 72057663160194325, which is "HIGH_CHN".

Actual "hwel_00000df6-001_007_007" is SGBMID 72057653999765255 , which is "FULL_ECE".

It would not like "S866A Language version, Chinese simpl." for ECE hardware.

So, check FA Options as well.


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi, please help with SOIC8 Clip connection to programmer R270. What wire goes where?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Solder the wires on the back of the plate

Connector
1. 2
3. 4
5. 6
7. 8

Beginning from the connector. 

CU Oliver


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you for answer. If I understand correctly legs processor also distributed. 
left to right and top to bottom. pins in the connector are connected to the programmer in 1 pin on clip to 1 pin programmer connector, 2 clips to 2 programmer, etc. 
Its Right?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Right!

But I made the experience that the SOIC8 test clips are not from the best quality. It's much easier to desolder the eeprom with a good heat air soldering station (appr. 130 Euro).

CU Oliver


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

I understand, but I need to only once. I hope everything will turn out. Thank you for your help. I will try) Have a nice day.


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

Today programmer connected to the panel. Something shot and the panel is no longer included. Can I still get it repaired or in the trash? 
Not clear what did not. Now after connecting it to the battery to pins 1&2 12V+ and 7&8 12V- burns only 1 fiber-optic cable. Button KOMBI does not work and the black panel does not show anything.


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

Maybe my battery gives 12V panel and therefore does not work? 
Cost by car. I go on it every day.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Normally the Kombi should show the mileage if you press the reset button (and nothing more). The Kombi is also only an ECU. May be the coder flashed it wrong and now the bootloader is defect. 

CU Oliver


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Normally the Kombi should show the mileage if you press the reset button (and nothing more). The Kombi is also only an ECU. May be the coder flashed it wrong and now the bootloader is defect.
> 
> CU Oliver


I did not even read anything. Connected to the processor and all. Connected pin 1 of programmer to 1 foot of processor, 2 to 2, etc.

And how to recovery bootloader? Change ECU?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

It was bricked during writing the eeprom? I thought it was a fault during flashing after retrofit. 

CU Oliver


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> It was bricked during writing the eeprom?
> CU Oliver


Yes, it was bricked during reading the eeprom.
I connected SOIC8 clips directly in R270 without PCB which was included. Maybe this was the reason? However it wasn`t writen enywhere that it should be connected through PCB.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

You can't brick it just by using R270. It's just the EEPROM and if you have read it previously, you can write it again several hundred times. Boot loader will not be affected by this


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> You can't brick it just by using R270. It's just the EEPROM and if you have read it previously, you can write it again several hundred times. Boot loader will not be affected by this


Thanks for the answer, but then what did I do wrong? 
1. I disassembled the tacho, 
2. Connected the clip to the chip 160D0WQ directly to the connector P270. 
3. Chose in the program chip and clicked to read. 
4. Heard something snapped and turned off all of the socket. 
That's all I did. Program has hung so nothing read. 
P270 is switched on and writes that he was all ok, but comes from the smell of burning plug. 
The board tacho can not see anything. Now when you connect it to the battery in the car, nothing happens.

May need to connect through this board


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

You got it shorted? How? 

If it's really shorted, then, there's nothing that can be done other then replacing fried components, but, boy, those are discreet components. I say depends on the extent of the damage, but I hope it's not trashed completely.


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> You got it shorted? How?
> 
> If it's really shorted, then, there's nothing that can be done other then replacing fried components, but, boy, those are discreet components. I say depends on the extent of the damage, but I hope it's not trashed completely.


Ok. I understand. Would you advice me how to connect the R270 to chip 160DWQ - through PCB or directly?


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

You must connect it through the PCB of course.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I like to use the SOIC8 Test clip regardless whether 160DWQ is on the board or not. I broke a pin using the chip receiver on the PCB, so I never reprogrammed without the test clip


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> The Red Dot is VIN related only, not mileage, and appears when their is a VIN mismatch between Kombi and CAS.


when the odometer is not connected to the car it is normal red dot? 
but I remember the original odometer mileage (45,000km) had no red dot. when not connected to car, with external power supply.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Was it connected to car at anytime where it's VIN was not same as car VIN? If so, it will have red dot, even after removing it.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

I bought kombi in ebay. original eeprom are broken, when i extract by 3 time. but i have backup of original.
also tin of solder fall out in very little 2 ressistence´s arrays, this kombi is a bad horror story... No good luck. 
bought new ressitences array, and i write in new eeprom. but i erase VIN with FF and with R270 and erase KM. after this i never conect to any car. (only external power supply)
in day 15 of this month i take my bmw X4. i bought kombi for this jejeje. when have car. i try to connect kombi to car. Hopefully there all good luck and this
Very thanks, @shawnsheridan


----------



## KARR (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Guys, I bought a used 6WA Kombi from ebay. I had asked the seller to erase the EEPROM and basically to bring the kombi to a level of a new kombi and had provided him with my car's VIN. I have never used E-sys so I got this guy whose an expert at coding BMW cars. So basically when I inserted the 6WA, it showed all sorts of errors, such as SOS fault, suspension levelling error etc. The red dot was present and the mileage showing on the KOMBI was about a 100km less than the actual car mileage. We then tried to code the 6WA to the car but were unable to do so. We then realized that the I-step firmware of the 6WA was older than the one on my car and thats why we were unable to work on the KOMBI. After the KOMBI was updated and flashed and the 6wa option added to the FA, everything went back to normal and the red dot disappeared. So our conclusion from this is that the Red dot was present before the flashing and once we flashed the KOMBI the VIN from the car transferred to the KOMBI. The KOMBI was from a new car with only 300kms so the mileage was lower than my car. The only thing is that the kombi now shows a mileage 20kms higher than whats the actual car mileage but this mileage is now fixed, as in it does not change by increments of 5km everytime you power up the car as I read happened for others before. So everything is perfect now except the mileage is 20km higher...the guy told me that this could be because of some time gap issue in the updating of the mileage and that the mileage is also stored in other parts of the car which is slightly different from the one stored in the CAS. All in all...a very successful retorfit! Just one question...did you guys remove your steering wheel to remove the kombi? because I tried removing the original kombi and there was no way to remove without removing the steering wheel!


----------



## KARR (Jul 31, 2014)

Here are the before and after pictures


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

KARR said:


> Hey Guys, I bought a used 6WA Kombi from ebay. I had asked the seller to erase the EEPROM and basically to bring the kombi to a level of a new kombi and had provided him with my car's VIN. I have never used E-sys so I got this guy whose an expert at coding BMW cars. So basically when I inserted the 6WA, it showed all sorts of errors, such as SOS fault, suspension levelling error etc. The red dot was present and the mileage showing on the KOMBI was about a 100km less than the actual car mileage. We then tried to code the 6WA to the car but were unable to do so. We then realized that the I-step firmware of the 6WA was older than the one on my car and thats why we were unable to work on the KOMBI. After the KOMBI was updated and flashed and the 6wa option added to the FA, everything went back to normal and the red dot disappeared. So our conclusion from this is that the Red dot was present before the flashing and once we flashed the KOMBI the VIN from the car transferred to the KOMBI. The KOMBI was from a new car with only 300kms so the mileage was lower than my car. The only thing is that the kombi now shows a mileage 20kms higher than whats the actual car mileage but this mileage is now fixed, as in it does not change by increments of 5km everytime you power up the car as I read happened for others before. So everything is perfect now except the mileage is 20km higher...the guy told me that this could be because of some time gap issue in the updating of the mileage and that the mileage is also stored in other parts of the car which is slightly different from the one stored in the CAS. All in all...a very successful retorfit! Just one question...did you guys remove your steering wheel to remove the kombi? because I tried removing the original kombi and there was no way to remove without removing the steering wheel!


Last month I did retrofit 6WB, I had previously done retrofit 6WA, then I have three Kombi perfectly synchronized with CAS4.
Taking pictures I noticed that every time change cluster Mileage increased to 5 Km without Red Dot Tamper.
Therefore conclude that only change involves increased, in your case I think that since before it happened sync with CAS4, is was pressed 4 times button Start\Stop Engine, you haven't problem


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Regarding of red dot issue with my 6WA, which I have retrofitted some months ago successfully, after this I have flashed my car completely going from 11-03 to 14-03 I level. Everything OK. 
Yesterday I have done upgrade to latest 53.5 - 14-07. Upgrade was available for ACSM, CAS, KOMBI, DSC - after this flash I have got red dot ! I was amazed ... Switch off ignition, let it sleep, then ignition on and .... red dot is not present anymore. VO code Kombi, FDL code Kombi, everything OK.
PIA Master ???


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it possible to retrofit 6WB or 6WA when you don't have HUD? As it appears that 6WA is only available with HUD?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

remko said:


> Is it possible to retrofit 6WB or 6WA when you don't have HUD? As it appears that 6WA is only available with HUD?


Why not ? My 6WA is non HUD version. and if you will retrofit 6WA with HUD socket, it works without having HUD too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. I have had my 6WB Kombi in and out of my car at least a half dozen times, and I just lower the steering wheel column. It's a tight fit, but the steering wheel does not need to be removed.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Is anyone able to flash the 6WB to a higher i-level than 13-03-505?

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have not tried, but maybe I will give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I tried this several times without success. Would be good if you will give them a shot and report your result. 


At the moment I've no idea where my fault could be.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. I will try mine in the next couple days and let you know.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> I tried this several times without success. Would be good if you will give them a shot and report your result.
> 
> ...


You have M5 with ///M Kombi. Where is your 6WB?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

No, not in my car. A M6 with a 6WB is nearly impossible. I tried the retrofit in a F07 535d and a F11 525d. The cluster is working, but both with an emergency call error and the one with HUD without the lists in the HUD (due to the i-level, here I need 13-07-50x).

CU Oliver


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi all. Did all the instructions but the last item. Did not want to E-SYS encode. Posted by FA function 6WA.. RED DOT PRESENT... Mileage and long VIN didn`t change. I programming eeprom again and install in the car. Red dot now not present. Now it works ok, only checksum mismatch between the KOMBI and ICM. How can I fix it?


----------



## rivaman (Feb 20, 2014)

I plan to retrofit the 6WA in my F11 as well (10/2010). I already have the 6WA dashboards, but some points I need help to understand. I read through the whole thread but still theres is some confusion and I hope exters here could help me to sort it out.

1. Can I copy the EEPROM content from by lowend dashboard to 6WA to make the contained VINs consistent with rest of the car without flashing it? Or does my old lowend dash have a different eeprom?

2. I read here that in case I use testclip, I should write FF to 2 specific areas in the EEPROM but if I want to erase it completely I need to desolder it. Why is desoldering needed and why can'T it be erased just by using the testclip

3. Is there somebody in germany (Dusseldorf area) who can help with the EEPROM or who can sell me the R270 programmer? E-SYS cosing I can do by myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

This is for F30, but I doubt it's any different for F11
1) EEPROM is different between KOMBI BASIS and KMOBI MID
2) With the EEPROM chip still soldered, the first 32 bytes cannot be edited, which is where the mileage is stored.


----------



## Propellerr (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello! I have used F30 6WA kombi. With R270 programmer I changed vin number on my and erased mileage. But I can't flash it with esys. May be somebody have a dump 6wa F30 for comparison? Would be very grateful.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> Today I dusted off my 6WA, I've flashed with 54.0, but couldn't find compass and mpm logo
> Can you tell keys of CAFD ?
> 
> Also in 54.0 I couldn't find updates for 6WB


Errata Corrige 
Today I coded Kompass in 6WB with August I-Step
But nothing Kompass in 6WA


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

F25x said:


> Yes you need to flash kombi.Only kombi with cafd 010_001_xxx have this functions.When you calculate TAL try to change i level shipment to latest.But double check you Hwel.It must be the same as your original.


I cheked and when CAFD is 010_001_xxx HWEL is always different tryed with all iSTEPS


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

Guys
I have got 6WA which I bought from ebay.
It arrived but security seal is broken. Which means it has been opened at some point.
Next thing is that when I tested it on the table, miles are lower than my car however there is red dot.
Does that mean that it was tested in a car and due to vin mis match, red dot appeared?


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

Guys
I have got 6WA which I bought from ebay.
It arrived but security seal is broken. Which means it has been opened at some point.
Next thing is that when I tested it on the table, miles are lower than my car however there is red dot.
Does that mean that it was tested in a car and due to vin mis match, red dot appeared?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkan00 said:


> Guys
> I have got 6WA which I bought from ebay.
> It arrived but security seal is broken. Which means it has been opened at some point.
> Next thing is that when I tested it on the table, miles are lower than my car however there is red dot.
> Does that mean that it was tested in a car and due to vin mis match, red dot appeared?


That would be my assumption as well.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> That would be my assumption as well.


Thanks. Lets see how it goes.

One more question around flashing.

Do you find out the current i-level of car and flash the kombi one level above?
or similar level to avoid problems?

If that is correct, then I will have to search correct Pzdata files for my current i-level on the car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkan00 said:


> Thanks. Lets see how it goes.
> 
> One more question around flashing.
> 
> ...


You should flash it to latest I-Step, but when you do, you need to use FA with 6WA in it and a build date of at least 0311, and you must use I-Step Shipment Date that matches DKombi. You will know when you have the correct I-Step Shipment date as HWEL for DKombi Target will be Black (not Red or Blue).


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> You should flash it to latest I-Step, but when you do, you need to use FA with 6WA in it and a build date of at least 0311,* and you must use I-Step Shipment Date that matches DKombi.* You will know when you have the correct I-Step Shipment date as HWEL for DKombi Target will be Black (not Red or Blue).


Noted and saved.
My car is already 0311 (05 / 11 production date).

I have highlighted your statement. I will know when it goes black, then it is correct.
But to simplify and for understanding purpose, are you saying that I will use I-step shipment date which matches the production date of kombi? Or closer to that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkan00 said:


> Noted and saved.
> My car is already 0311 (05 / 11 production date).
> 
> I have highlighted your statement. I will now when it goes black, then it is correct.
> But to simply and for understanding purpose, are you saying that I will use I-step shipment date which matches the production date of kombi? Or closer to that?


Yes, that is what I am saying.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, that is what I am saying.


All make sense. Thanks Champ!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Good luck.


Thanks. Reading this whole thread made it clear to me that you defo need luck with this retrofit 
Ordered the kit and counting the days. I hope it does not take 60 days to get the kit. 
Will update it once I start going through issues


----------



## zaleonardz (Sep 25, 2009)

Firstly, a huge thanks to all participating, the knowledge in here is simply incredible.

Secondly, let me say I am being an idiot, every body knows it including me, but here we go none the less.

Yea, I too only have 1x 160D0WQ which is located behind the needles.





My R270 is actually working, it would appear. WHat it does is makes all the right noises, reads, verifies, but only brings up 80's across all data sectors


Obviously this is not right.

This is how I did my connections, using the U2 space, on the smaller PCB





Again all noises, reading ect, if I turn it around I get a pin error, but I dont think anything is actually reading or writing.

If the IC is empty with the 80 80 80 ect on all bytes, then why does it still have the odo saved.



It must be a wiring problem, but I am now going to walk away before I break stuff,

Token, how do you do your wiring using the U2 socket, I must be doing something wrong, but those are the pins that correlated exactly though to the front, pin 7 and 8 however I took from the front, but thats obviously where my problem is.

I wish there was just a simple diagram on the R270 and the 160D0WQ, then logic dictates.

Thanks folks, I do appreciate any advice given.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

I am sure that your wiring is incorrect. Your number 7 and 8 should be along with the other numbers. 
I am not sure whether it goes from the top or bottom as I am planning to do same retrofit but not sure about the pins.
But I am sure that all 8 wires go where you have wire 1-6 attached. 
HTH.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> I am sure that your wiring is incorrect. Your number 7 and 8 should be along with the other numbers.
> I am not sure whether it goes from the top or bottom as I am planning to do same retrofit but not sure about the pins.
> But I am sure that all 8 wires go where you have wire 1-6 attached.
> HTH.


I must try this wiring (zaleonardz)
However I have bad news, 6WA of zaleonardz is the first version (Johnson Control) not Bosch, after short VIN there's a variable byte, in Bosch is always AA, in Johnson Control is crypted vith WIN, you must have Virgin BIN to encode it with works 100%, unless you have the service maintenance will not work and remains red dot tamper,at least, I have verified this.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

BMWzone said:


> I must try this wiring (zaleonardz)
> However I have bad news, 6WA of zaleonardz is the first version (Johnson Control) not Bosch, after short VIN there's a variable byte, in Bosch is always AA, in Johnson Control is crypted vith WIN, you must have Virgin BIN to encode it with works 100%, unless you have the service maintenance will not work and remains red dot tamper,at least, I have verified this.


Are you saying that his wiring connection is correct but encryption is different?


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> Are you saying that his wiring connection is correct but encryption is different?


Wiring will verify,
for encryption are sure, or you have the virgin bin, or try the Byte right until you find


----------



## zaleonardz (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I have a spare central gateway with a cas and cluster, kinda does sort of have an F1 wrapped around it. I suspect the clusters will be the same. I must make a turn to go and fetch that this week, then I can do bench testing.

With regards to the cluster itself though, it does have a Bosch sticker on it 0 236 685 150


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

zaleonardz said:


> Well I have a spare central gateway with a cas and cluster, kinda does sort of have an F01 wrapped around it. I suspect the clusters will be the same. I must make a turn to go and fetch that this week, then I can do bench testing.


CAS is of another car? If Yes car will not start engine.
Today CAS4, DME, EGS, Remote Keys are specific for only one vehicle


----------



## zaleonardz (Sep 25, 2009)

I know.

I have a complete F01 for stripping.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Back again. The hardware version of this cluster was R25. This is the one with the 160DOWQ on the back of the daughterboard. With R17 (you have to pull the needles) I never had such problems.

I desoldered the chip with my heat-air-station as every time. Could it be that this kind of desoldering is too hot for the daughterboard or for the chip on the back of the 160DOWQ?

CU Oliver


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

Does anyone read 160D0WQ chip successfuly when using R270 and soic8 test clip who can tell me the correct pin number position on 160D0WQ chip, and the pin number position on U2 area of R270 PCB ? thanks in advance.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Tokanmaster***65292;

could you please tell me pin diagram on 160D0WQ chip as well***12288;***65311;












TokenMaster said:


> U2 holes are directly correlated to 160D pins.
> 
> In this picture:
> 
> ...


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Back again. The hardware version of this cluster was R25. This is the one with the 160DOWQ on the back of the daughterboard. With R17 (you have to pull the needles) I never had such problems.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have now in hands 6WA from F15 with hardware version R30 quite new one. Will see if it is some kind of new protection, as i suppose it is. This one have 160DOWT on daughterboard.
Gruss.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

seanli said:


> Hi Tokanmaster***65292;
> 
> could you please tell me pin diagram on 160D0WQ chip as well***12288;***65311;


+1
I would like to see the pictures as well.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

After several times try, following pin diagram works by using SOIC8 test clip.

ERPROM
8765
1234

R270 PCB U2 area
18
27
36
45



makkan00 said:


> +1
> I would like to see the pictures as well.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

My F20 ERPROM only have 3 places for short VIN, Where is long VIN located? how about you red temper dot, any update?



TokenMaster said:


> My 6WA (F30) retrofit worst woes are done but it aint over yet. I'm getting the red tamper dot. I started with a virgin EEPROM dump and change where the long and short VINs would be as they're 00s instead of FFs. I already tried both, first the virgin EEPROM and second, with edited VINs set to FFs. 6WA flashed and VO coded. If I invoke the test menu, I can see my short VIN and can unlock it with my VIN checksum. The "Check" section shows all 3 IDs with same mileage. I just pulled my 6WA and read the EEPROM again and it now has my long VIN and I can see short VINs in 4 places. Mileage was also updated since the last time I plugged it in. Rheingold don't show anything pertaining to 6WA.
> 
> I also tried flashing will all options selected for KOMBI, but the red tamper dot is still there. Any ideas?


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

Senali
Can you kindly post the actual pic of how you soldered it on the board please?

With SOIC8 clip, we get plastic clip to solder it into the board.
We do not get the option to change the pins unless we break the clip and solder the wires directly onto board.

Can you kindly post a photo of yours on the board?
Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

seanli said:


> After several times try, following pin diagram works by using SOIC8 test clip.
> 
> ERPROM
> 8765
> ...


This is correct. Pin 1 is near the ST logo. Test clips can be quirky, holding it down while programming might help some.



seanli said:


> My F20 ERPROM only have 3 places for short VIN, Where is long VIN located? how about you red temper dot, any update?


It's different for every firmware version, but it should be the first occurrence of the VIN. If you can't find long VIN, look for your short VIN with 0000000000 in front of it. I think newer firmware don't need the long VIN at all, so if you don't see it, don't sweat changing it. I'm trying to flash my NBT to 54.1 so I removed my 6WA and will put it back as soon as I'm done with NBT.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> Senali
> Can you kindly post the actual pic of how you soldered it on the board please?
> 
> With SOIC8 clip, we get plastic clip to solder it into the board.
> ...


My Test clip have the clip on one end, and a female header on the other. I soldered a male Pin header on U2 and I insert the female header with the red marked wire aligning with Pin 1


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

TokenMaster said:


> My Test clip have the clip on one end, and a female header on the other. I soldered a male Pin header on U2 and I insert the female header with the red marked wire aligning with Pin 1


I soldered female header straight onto U2 but from the underneath. 
See the photo










That is how mine is except that they are soldered.
Is that correct?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm trying to visualize if it would still work with the pin headers upside down but I don't think so. Best to try it with a multimeter.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

Did your red temper dot disapeared ? i change 3 shot VIN to FF, and i plug 6WA and MOST fiber, the red temper present.



TokenMaster said:


> This is correct. Pin 1 is near the ST logo. Test clips can be quirky, holding it down while programming might help some.
> 
> It's different for every firmware version, but it should be the first occurrence of the VIN. If you can't find long VIN, look for your short VIN with 0000000000 in front of it. I think newer firmware don't need the long VIN at all, so if you don't see it, don't sweat changing it. I'm trying to flash my NBT to 54.1 so I removed my 6WA and will put it back as soon as I'm done with NBT.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

It does not matter you solder underneath or not , i solder underneath as well, you have to check and make sure the PIN connection is correct before solder it, some SOIC8 test clip not flexible to use, you have to solder the wires directly. check the 8 wires between your SOIC8 test clip and the PIN plug, the PIN 1 in U2 area should connect to PIN 1 in ERPROM, the PIN 2 in U2 should connect to PIN 2 in ERPROM, ....etc. before you do this , you should know the PIN diagram in U2 area and PIN diagram in ERPROM definitly.

Underneath and upside result PIN connection differently, but the correctly PIN diagram is unique in U2 area.

I think your underneath method can not connect U2 PIN correctly, the PIN number between U2 and ERPROM did not match. you may not able to use this PIN connection plug, you have to cut down the PIN plug and solder the wires to correct PIN in U2 area directly.



makkan00 said:


> I soldered female header straight onto U2 but from the underneath.
> See the photo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi, Maybe a stupid question, but why dont you guys write the correct (your own) VIN to the EPROM? Thats what i did after uncucessfully tryed the FF way.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

After you change old short VIN to your acutal short VIN rather than change it to FF, and your red temper dot disappeared? did you flash KOMBI ?



BMWzone said:


> I wrote only my short vin, the long vin was written during the flash.
> In this matter I saw some amazing things.
> I think it depends or from R270 or by eprom.
> With amazement :
> ...


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

change short vin 0 to FF or change it to your VIN?



BMWzone said:


> I don't Agree
> The long vin at 0 need to start the process of flash
> The short vin at 0 need to synchronize the Kombi with the CAS


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

There are 4 places record short VIN, 3 places have old VIN, 1 place display as 000000, you write short VIN in those 4 places? or just write short VIN at 0000000?



BMWzone said:


> Aren't an expert e-sys, the same error appears to me lately also for other flash uninitiated.
> 
> The donor car's mileage was lower than yours?
> What model was it? the same as yours?
> ...


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

May i know how you fixed this issue?



TokenMaster said:


> My 6WA (F30) retrofit worst woes are done but it aint over yet. I'm getting the red tamper dot. I started with a virgin EEPROM dump and change where the long and short VINs would be as they're 00s instead of FFs. I already tried both, first the virgin EEPROM and second, with edited VINs set to FFs. 6WA flashed and VO coded. If I invoke the test menu, I can see my short VIN and can unlock it with my VIN checksum. The "Check" section shows all 3 IDs with same mileage. I just pulled my 6WA and read the EEPROM again and it now has my long VIN and I can see short VINs in 4 places. Mileage was also updated since the last time I plugged it in. Rheingold don't show anything pertaining to 6WA.
> 
> I also tried flashing will all options selected for KOMBI, but the red tamper dot is still there. Any ideas?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Not fixed yet, I still have the red dot.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

It written on the chip, 160D0W0 or 160D0DWT


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> *Red dot*
> Another thing is the red dot. I recognized that I got the red dot in nearly everey Kombi, if I didn't delete the mileage to zero (HW17). With a deleted VIN (short and long) and also an odometer from 0 I never got this damned red dot.


There are very expert people on this forum. This can be another reason for red dot.

Oliver, do you have to take the chip off the daughter board to blank the miles to zero?

Anybody any tips how to de-solder it?


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

mcrussell said:


> It written on the chip, 160D0W0 or 160D0DWT


Not sure, will update you when I take it off next time.
Coincidence that we both are from UK and both have 05/2011 cars.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Lol yes


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> Took the kombi out.
> My long vin has not been changed but short vin in 590 and 5A0 are still old from donor car.
> They were defo changed as per earlier dump of bin.
> 
> ...


Use Hxd software edit bin finetry change all short and long VIN to your VIN rather than FF.


----------



## bim me up (Oct 11, 2014)

makkan00 said:


> And to answer my own question, Kombi has valid CAFD file.
> 
> So anybody who is having red dot, you may wish to try this.
> 
> ...


For 6WB, I received a virgin bin file from Shawn and I still have red dot and mileage increases. I'm not even sure if there is an old vin in my post-flash file. I'll have to extract it and see - are the VINs obvious to see? After the above procedure, did you flash again?


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

bim me up said:


> For 6WB, I received a virgin bin file from Shawn and I still have red dot and mileage increases. I'm not even sure if there is an old vin in my post-flash file. I'll have to extract it and see - are the VINs obvious to see? After the above procedure, did you flash again?


If the miles are increasing then it is indication that short vin has reverted back to donor's car vin.

Read EEPROM. Also do not forget that it is hard to find short vins. As there might be only two digits from short vin.

I have not flashed it again as I changed the vin in hex editor and wrote it back to speedometer.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

seanli said:


> Use Hxd software edit bin finetry change all short and long VIN to your VIN rather than FF.


Thanks, will give it a try.


----------



## bim me up (Oct 11, 2014)

So how do I find the short vin if I don't know what the original was?


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

bim me up said:


> So how do I find the short vin if I don't know what the original was?


You should have long vin and that will give you idea of short vin.

In 6WA
590 has first two digits from last 7 digits of vin.
And 
5A0 has last 5 digits from last 7 digits of vin.

In you 6WB, search and find any digits which are from last 7 digits of VIN. 
For example, if last 7 digits of your vin is
AB12345

So look for
AB
B1
12
23
34
45

These are minimum two digits combinations.
You can 3 digits, 4 digits or 5 digits but they will be in sequences.
For example if its 5 digits so it can be
AB123
B1234
12345
Etc.

But this theory should be applied if speedometer is not picking up service history.

If service history is picked up, then try other options mentioned above.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

mcrussell said:


> It written on the chip, 160D0W0 or 160D0DWT


It appears to be
160D0WQ


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Mine is 0WT, I tried searching for old chassis digits but can see any, I added long & short vin to the 6wa places but still dot & no service data


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

What Hw is your speedometer?
And have you tried to reset miles to zero?
B/w do you have virgin file for F10 6WA which I can try?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

My 6WB is hw27 miles always show 00 on bin but 15408 on clock, I don't have a virgin 6WA dump


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

mcrussell said:


> My 6WB is hw27 miles always show 00 on bin but 15408 on clock, I don't have a virgin 6WA dump


I guess you will have to take it off to change the miles.
Mine show 00 on bin file and they are not.
Apparently you can read first two lines correctly when its off the board.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah that's my thought, I bought a soldering station but just waiting on the hot air tip


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

mcrussell said:


> Yeah that's my thought, I bought a soldering station but just waiting on the hot air tip


Do you mind sharing what I need to take it off the board?
Feel free to send pm if you do not want to share on public forum.
I am thinking of trying virgin bin and then take it off the board??


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

You may try desolder erprom, this is the normal procedure to use R270, since R270 do not guide it can support using soic8 test clip, if test clip worked you luck., if not you may try desolder, may be desolder can read different bin file than test clip.

The virgin dump file you get should be read by desolder also, but you do not know if it is read by test clip or not. No one like buy a new KOMBI, and desolder it and make a virgin dump before use it, using the test clip is more possible, but it may not obtain all necessary data from some HW version I guess..


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

seanli said:


> You may try desolder erprom, this is the normal procedure to use R270, since R270 do not guide it can support using soic8 test clip. may be desolder can read different bin file than test clip.
> 
> The virgin dump file you get should be read by desolder also, but you do not know if it is read by test clip or not. No one like buy a new KOMBI, and desolder it and make a virgin dump before use it, using the test clip is more possible, but it may not work, i guess..


Sorry, never desoldered before.
Any tip? What equipment do I need?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The absolutely best way is to desolder the eeprom and to delete odometer, short and long vin with the R270. I thraw my SOIC8 testclip into the trash after the second try. With HW25 or 30 you need only a few minutes to desolder the eeprom, delete it and to solder it back again. HW17 is more difficult because there is the eeprom on a stupid place so you have to remove the needles. A good hot air station is not so expensive. I paid for mine appr. 150 bucks (120 Euro) incl. a normal solder station.

Here a link from the german amazon market
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C1YRYH0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

CU Oliver


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> The absolutely best way is to desolder the eeprom and to delete odometer, short and long vin with the R270. I thraw my SOIC8 testclip into the trash after the second try. With HW25 or 30 you need only a few minutes to desolder the eeprom, delete it and to solder it back again. HW17 is more difficult because there is the eeprom on a stupid place so you have to remove the needles. A good hot air station is not so expensive. I paid for mine appr. 150 bucks (120 Euro) incl. a normal solder station.
> 
> CU Oliver


Oliver
Mine is HW17 and its on the daughter board (simialr to what Yeiser showed in his DIY document).

Some people say use hair dryer to de solder it? If that a good idea?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

There are two different HW17. The older versions, mostly from a 7 sedan, has the eeprom behind the needles, the newer ones on the back of the daughterboard. BMW changed that in 2011 as far as I know.

Take a look onto the link I wrote above. A hair dryer is not the solution if you don't want to dry your hair with it.  You cannot choose the temperature correctly and you don't want to invite the eeprom to a bbq.

CU Oliver


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

My SVT have incorrect ecubus connection type in HU_NBT, so I can not flash KOMBI. 

Now i can not update my modified SVT to VCM actual, anyone have experiences change SVT.xml file and update changes to VCM actual successful ? Thanks


----------



## bim me up (Oct 11, 2014)

makkan00 said:


> You should have long vin and that will give you idea of short vin.
> 
> In 6WA
> 590 has first two digits from last 7 digits of vin.
> ...


Thanks a lot for this. I hope it's sound. The problem is I do not know what the original long VIN was. The only file potentially available is after I had already flashed the kombi ecu with possibility that the long vin was then overwritten. I'm waiting for the file to be sent to me.

What's the difference between "Read SVT" and "Read ECU" in E-Sys? Is the generated ncd contained in the executedtal folder the same contents as what gets written to the ECU bin file? if so, there are 10 possible instances that could be short vins in my bin, using the rules:

- consecutive two or more alphanumeric character combination
- alpha must be upper case
- I, O, Q not applicable to VINs

Looking at strictly nos, then there are only 2 instances (more likely as the last 4 characters of the VIN are always numeric).

I have someone who does the removing of the IC for me, so not sure if they are willing to go over it 10x potentially. I would need to be certain that this is the answer to stop mileage increasing at start and get service indication, red dot can stay (makes little difference, on it's own). Maybe I can eliminate some of the instances, if they also show up for my original cluster, possibly pointing to a value for something else.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

here is a ebay listing (not mine) for a 6wa for any of you looking to retrofit. Mileage is unknown, so it is likely that you would need to pull the eeprom for the R270 work.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25178220510...ewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160&vxp=mtr


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9a9Vzji-xI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq8A95AQFYU


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> There are two different HW17. The older versions, mostly from a 7 sedan, has the eeprom behind the needles, the newer ones on the back of the daughterboard. BMW changed that in 2011 as far as I know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Oliver.
I am guessing that I'll have to order one.
Already spent more than £300 without any luck!


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

Bmwzone was kind enough to send me his bin which I modified and changed the vin to my car.
Tried to write it to my speedometer and got this error.









Two possibilities left.
1- trying virgin bin file.
2- desolder the chip and erase the miles.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

seanli said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9a9Vzji-xI
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq8A95AQFYU


Thanks. Very useful. I am not sure whether I should just go and use hair dryer to take it off and then solder it back as in your second video.

For some reason, legs of our chip seems very thin and close to each other.

Have you tried it?


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

My speedometer is on latest daten files.
If I want to flash it again with the same files, what is the procedure for that?

PS: I am thinking of resetting the mileages to zero and then after putting it back, flash the speedometer again so see if that helps.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

vithy said:


> True, but he does have a NBT connected, so flash should take place accordingly. on F20 and F30's with FEM/GW flash for 6WA goes through NBT using MOST and if you have a basic Kombi, then update takes place over PT_CAN. NBT gets it's update through Ethernet, i think all that data is going through ethernet to nbt and nbt to 6WA through MOST. (
> 
> However if you look at seanli's SVT, his NBT has unknown for Ethernet (Ethernet_63 internal ethernet address for NBT ethernet ID 22). I think that's the issue. His NBT is not passing the data to flash the KOMBI.
> 
> ...


After investigate SVT, I think the KOMBI flash diagnose address connection should be KOMBI MOST =>NBT BODY_CAN=>GW BODY_CAN=>GW ETHERNET(ODB).

NBT should connect with GW by BODY_CAN rather than ETHERNET. I think my problem caused by I used a SVT_IST which Read from ECU(should read from VCM) to calculate SVT_SOLL. if you use SVT read from ECU to calculation, TAL flash will confuse when it diagnose connection definitely.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

snj1013 said:


> here is a ebay listing (not mine) for a 6wa for any of you looking to retrofit. Mileage is unknown, so it is likely that you would need to pull the eeprom for the R270 work.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25178220510...ewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160&vxp=mtr


LOL, somebody snagged it in a flash.



makkan00 said:


> Bmwzone was kind enough to send me his bin which I modified and changed the vin to my car.
> Tried to write it to my speedometer and got this error.
> 
> View attachment 486024
> ...


Try to erase odometer, then try again.



makkan00 said:


> Thanks. Very useful. I am not sure whether I should just go and use hair dryer to take it off and then solder it back as in your second video.
> 
> For some reason, legs of our chip seems very thin and close to each other.
> 
> Have you tried it?


Hair dryer would take a while and may damage other components before the seldering lead melts.



seanli said:


> After investigate SVT, I think the KOMBI flash diagnose address connection should be KOMBI MOST =>NBT BODY_CAN=>GW BODY_CAN=>GW ETHERNET(ODB).
> 
> NBT should connect with GW by BODY_CAN rather than ETHERNET. I think my problem caused by I used a SVT_IST which Read from ECU(should read from VCM) to calculate SVT_SOLL. if you use SVT read from ECU to calculation, TAL flash will confuse when it diagnose connection definitely.


NBT uses both BODY_CAN and ETHERNET(_63)


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

Took the chip off and reset the miles to zero.
But red dot is still there.
There is correct long and short vin (my car).

Disappointed.

Anybody with any suggestion?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkan00 said:


> Took the chip off and reset the miles to zero.
> But red dot is still there.
> There is correct long and short vin (my car).
> 
> ...


Flash Kombi.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Flash Kombi.


How? Kombi was flashed yesterday. So its on latest daten files.
How can I flash it again?
As far as I know if I calculate tal, it may not give me flashing option.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Use same Flash TAL from Yesterday and rerun it, and make sure 6WA is in FA and Read VIN from FA is checked.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use same Flash TAL from Yesterday and rerun it, and make sure 6WA is in FA and Read VIN from FA is checked.


Thanks Shawn.

Just one more question.

I have already long and short vin stored on the chip and miles to zero.

I have a feeling that as soon as I connect it to the car, it will take the miles from CAS but red dot will be there.

So, flashing may not do anything?

Shall I blank the long vin to FF and leave the short vin and then flash it?

So it get flashed and then takes the miles from CAS.

Or it does not matter?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

As soon as VIN issue is squared away, tamper dot should disappear and mileage should sync.

I would try and flash as is, and then if it does not work, I would blank VIN's and try it again.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> As soon as VIN issue is squared away, tamper dot should disappear and mileage should sync.
> 
> I would try and flash as is, and then if it does not work, I would blank VIN's and try it again.


Well connected to car and miles synced up (which happened as of yesterday) and I had to take the chip off just to blank miles. So red dot goes away.

So miles are updated from the car now going to flash it.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

No luck.
Still same.
After flash when I read the file, both long and short vin is of my car.

I have tried to write bin file with zero miles again with the chip on daughter board and it gives me error.

So I may have to try and take the chip off again and reset miles and vin to see if that makes any difference.

Anybody else has any other idea?

I have tried all methods except three method left.

1- Erase miles and erase both vins and then flash kombi.
2- Try virgin file off Hw17 for F10.
3- Try to put 5km on the speedometer and then try. It worked for one of the guy earlier.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

My money is on option 1.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

Unfortunately I have broken the soldering surface of pin 6.
Can anybody see where it goes as I will have to make a direct connection now.
Please feel free to edit my pic .


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

I am going to order 160D chip as a back up.
Has anybody bought these before and if yes, can you kindly share the link. 

Thanks.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> LOL, somebody snagged it in a flash.
> 
> Try to erase odometer, then try again.
> 
> ...


Does anyone can kindly send me your SVT_IST and SVT_SOLL used to flash KOMBI sucessfully for reference?


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> I am going to order 160D chip as a back up.
> Has anybody bought these before and if yes, can you kindly share the link.
> 
> Thanks.


If you can buy it from alibaba,it only 4$


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> No luck.
> Still same.
> After flash when I read the file, both long and short vin is of my car.
> 
> ...


Try detect CAFD from SWE to inject CAFD,and code KOMBI. 
If you sure VIN and odbmeter is correct, you may consider your flash incorrect cause red dot present.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> My money is on option 1.


Working on it. Was impatient and wanted to finish this project over the weekend.

Used the videos shown by Senali to take it off and put it back. You can do it only once if you do not have professional equipment. Ordered some and waiting for it.



seanli said:


> If you can buy it from alibaba,it only 4$


What words are you using for search? Can't see any. There are few on ebay and wondering if all of them are compatible with our speedometers.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

seanli said:


> Try detect CAFD from SWE to inject CAFD,and code KOMBI.
> If you sure VIN and odbmeter is correct, you may consider your flash incorrect cause red dot present.


Added to my to-do-list. 
What is the procedure to do this?


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> Working on it. Was impatient and wanted to finish this project over the weekend.
> 
> Used the videos shown by Senali to take it off and put it back. You can do it only once if you do not have professional equipment. Ordered some and waiting for it.
> 
> What words are you using for search? Can't see any. There are few on ebay and wondering if all of them are compatible with our speedometers.


 Search 160d0wq


----------



## bim me up (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok, I may be officially screwed now.

Info display for my original basic kombi has gone blank. Could not VO code it because e-Sys comes back with message "CAF ...not present in the STV actual. [250]" (same for HU_CHAMP btw). It does not show up in TAL for flashing. All my other indicators and gauges are fine - fuel, speed, temp, warning lights, indicators etc, just not anything that should show on the rectangular info display or gear settings. Back to original settings - FA, build date, kombi_cic fdl

A couple of other spurious things. SVT target calculation takes forever - took over an hour and by the time it completed, I had already disconnected from the car. Also, left cluster button on 6WB no longer functional / does not display hidden menu


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> LOL, somebody snagged it in a flash.
> 
> Try to erase odometer, then try again.
> 
> ...


Do you know why my SVT actual and target read from VCM do not have ETHERNET_63 bus connection in NBT ? if I read SVT from ECU, i can find ETHERNET bus rather than ETHERNET_63 in NBT which required to flash KOMBI. 
I tried code VO, TAL flash and VCM master(3 ways), but the target SVT i modified manually can not be updated in VCM. when i read SVT from VCM every thing goes back without any change success updated.


----------



## dingwei (Jan 6, 2015)

I think this is your problem. You are picking an I-Step Shipment date for which 6WA did not even exist, so it is looking for basic Kombi ECU part number and not finding it. Try setting I-Step Shipment to something post 0311.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

dingwei said:


> I think this is your problem. You are picking an I-Step Shipment date for which 6WA did not even exist, so it is looking for basic Kombi ECU part number and not finding it. Try setting I-Step Shipment to something post 0311.


No, my I-step is post 0311 already, i tried everything you can not image in e-sys no luck

Now I suppose my retrofitted NBT do not have Ethernet wires connect to ZGW actually. :angel:


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

F20/F30 FEM/GW does have ethernet going from GW to Entry/609. Check to verify. I emailed you how to check it.



seanli said:


> No, my I-step is post 0311 already, i tried everything you can not image in e-sys no luck
> 
> Now I suppose my retrofitted NBT do not have Ethernet wires connect to ZGW actually. :angel:


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

vithy said:


> F20/F30 FEM/GW does have ethernet going from GW to Entry/609. Check to verify. I emailed you how to check it.


True.but it depends your F20/30 has NBT from factory, NBT as MOST master in F20/30all device in MOST ring flash by NBT, they flash using ethernet, because there are ethernet line connection between NBT and ZGW.

My car do not have NBT original, it is radio basic HU, no MOST ring or master from factory. My basic KOMBI flash via PT_CAN. So there are no Ethernet connection line required.I can verify it easily to check If there are Ethernet wire connect FEM later.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

seanli, you don't have ZGW (only on f1x and f25). F30/F20 have FEM/GW, GW does not connect to MOST. Regardless if you have NBT/CIC/606, you will have Ethernet connected from GW to NBT/CIC/606/Entry.

You won't have most for sure, however you have ethernet connected. I had ENTRY and Basic Kombi (without MOST), however Ethernet is present in my car between GW and ENTRY.



seanli said:


> True.but it depends your F20/30 has NBT from factory, NBT as MOST master in F20/30all device in MOST ring flash by NBT, they flash using ethernet, because there are ethernet line connection between NBT and ZGW.
> 
> My car do not have NBT original, it is radio basic HU, no MOST ring or master from factory. My basic KOMBI flash via PT_CAN. So there are no Ethernet connection line required.I can verify it easily to check If there are Ethernet wire connect FEM later.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

vithy said:


> seanli, you don't have ZGW (only on f1x and f25). F30/F20 have FEM/GW, GW does not connect to MOST. Regardless if you have NBT/CIC/606, you will have Ethernet connected from GW to NBT/CIC/606/Entry.
> 
> You won't have most for sure, however you have ethernet connected. I had ENTRY and Basic Kombi (without MOST), however Ethernet is present in my car between GW and ENTRY.


I will check tomorrow, thanks your kindly help.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Could it be that BMW changed the soldering of the eeproms? I have here two nearly new 6WA and it's nearly impossible to desolder the chips. It seems that they are glued with the board.

CU Oliver


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

vithy said:


> seanli, you don't have ZGW (only on f1x and f25). F30/F20 have FEM/GW, GW does not connect to MOST. Regardless if you have NBT/CIC/606, you will have Ethernet connected from GW to NBT/CIC/606/Entry.
> 
> You won't have most for sure, however you have ethernet connected. I had ENTRY and Basic Kombi (without MOST), however Ethernet is present in my car between GW and ENTRY.


You are right, I checked wires, I have a ethernet connection between NBT and ZGM in my car, but why VCM can not obtain Ethernet bus information in NBT Now i have no idea how to do next, since i can not change SVT success in VCM anyway... without correct SVT , I can not flash either KOMBI or NBT thouth Ethernet bus.

I want to know how SVT actual and SVT target generated and stored in VCM, anybody help?


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

TokenMaster said:


> LOL, somebody snagged it in a flash.
> 
> )


It looks like the previous auction ended with no bids. Item has been relisted. Not my listing, just pointing out a good deal for those interested in this retrofit.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2009-2010-2.../251788651444?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I wrote vins, coded, then flashed & coded, then wrote vin again twice & dot is now gone


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

mcrussell said:


> I wrote vins, coded, then flashed & coded, then wrote vin again twice & dot is now gone


So did you write the vin via hex editor before flashing?
Also, have you had to insert F01 CAFD file to get rid of red dot?
Lastly, did you reset miles to zero?


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

mcrussell said:


> I wrote vins, coded, then flashed & coded, then wrote vin again twice & dot is now gone


congrats


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I edited with hxdeditor both before & after flash, I used f10 CAFD from as close to 2009 as I could (10-09-510) then detected hw from ECU before flashing


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

mcrussell said:


> I edited with hxdeditor both before & after flash, I used f10 CAFD from as close to 2009 as I could (10-09-510) then detected hw from ECU before flashing


Ok, so you basically flashed your F01 KOMBI with F10 software. Other option is to flash it with F01 FA so it get's F01 software. I'm still not saying that your method is wrong, it is possible and maybe even likely that F10 software works ok in F01 kombi, too hard to say so generally though. Lately I have been studying how to flash F80 M3 kombi software (or part of it) to my F30 kombi. I am interested on M-hud, and it seems to be theoretically possible, software sizes match as do some other things. Maybe I'll try it today...


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

ap90500 said:


> Ok, so you basically flashed your F01 KOMBI with F10 software. Other option is to flash it with F01 FA so it get's F01 software. I'm still not saying that your method is wrong, it is possible and maybe even likely that F10 software works ok in F01 kombi, too hard to say so generally though. Lately I have been studying how to flash F80 M3 kombi software (or part of it) to my F30 kombi. I am interested on M-hud, and it seems to be theoretically possible, software sizes match as do some other things. Maybe I'll try it today...


That might explain my issue. 
Can you kindly share how can one flash 6WA with F01 FA?

Can you kindly write it in detail so I can try this method?

Thanks.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

See attached F01 FA, remove file extension .pdf. Open it with e-sys, edit your VIN in it and then use it to calculate SVT_soll and TAL. Because donor car is produced 9/2011, use Istep shipment F001-11-09-500, you should get matching HWEL automatically (for kombi). Use this TAL only for flashing F01 kombi, then after flashing code kombi with your original F10 FA (with 6WA added of course).


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

ap90500 said:


> See attached F01 FA, remove file extension .pdf. Open it with e-sys, edit your VIN in it and then use it to calculate SVT_soll and TAL. Because donor car is produced 9/2011, use Istep shipment F001-11-09-500, you should get matching HWEL automatically (for kombi). Use this TAL only for flashing F01 kombi, then after flashing code kombi with your original F10 FA (with 6WA added of course).


Thanks.
Will give it a go.
When I connect e-net cable to the car shall I choose 
1- F01
2- connect via vin or direct through ip? And Ip of car with port 6801?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I would use F001 as connection target. Not sure if it matters though, istep chassis target changes when you change type key in FA. 

Connection via VIN should be ok for kombi, but you can allways use ip.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

ap90500 said:


> I would use F001 as connection target. Not sure if it matters though, istep chassis target changes when you change type key in FA.
> 
> Connection via VIN should be ok for kombi, but you can allways use ip.


Ok, this is what I did.
Changed the vin in F01 file.
Connected the car via vin but selecting F01.

Followed the instructions, however when I click on 'calculation' in TAL section, it gave me following error.

21 TAL Lines have been set to status "NotExecutable" during TAL calculation. [C384]

when I click on detail, I get following message;

Line Base Variant Missing SWE
-----------------------------------------------------
50 TRSVC btld_00000467-013_002_000
51 RK btld_000002fd-051_001_000
53 ASA btld_0000081d-007_030_004
53 ASA flsl_0000081e-007_030_004
57 RK btld_000002ff-051_001_000
58 RK btld_00000300-051_001_000
59 RK btld_000002fe-051_001_000
62 HSR btld_00000823-007_030_004
62 HSR flsl_00000824-007_030_004
115 TRSVC cafd_00000223-013_009_002
116 RK cafd_0000026c-051_000_000
116 RK cafd_00000bf3-051_028_001
118 ASA cafd_00000021-004_055_002
122 RK cafd_0000026c-051_000_000
122 RK cafd_00000c1e-051_028_001
123 RK cafd_0000026c-051_000_000
123 RK cafd_00000c1e-051_028_001
124 RK cafd_0000026c-051_000_000
124 RK cafd_00000bf3-051_028_001
127 HSR cafd_00000028-004_055_006
82 TRSVC swfl_00000468-013_009_005
83 RK swfl_000004f5-051_005_000
83 RK swfl_000004f1-051_005_000
85 ASA swfl_0000081f-007_043_002
85 ASA swfl_00000822-007_043_002
85 ASA swfl_00000820-007_043_002
85 ASA swfl_00000821-007_043_002
89 RK swfl_000004f7-051_005_000
89 RK swfl_000004f3-051_005_000
90 RK swfl_000004f4-051_005_000
90 RK swfl_000004f8-051_005_000
91 RK swfl_000004f2-051_005_000
91 RK swfl_000004f6-051_005_000
94 HSR swfl_00000827-007_043_002
94 HSR swfl_00000826-007_043_002
94 HSR swfl_00000825-007_043_002
94 HSR swfl_00000828-007_043_002
[C385]

I clicked ok and save it as NEW F01 TAL.

Then in TAL processing, I selected the file.
I selected F01 FA file and read vin from FA and it showed my vin.

Then selected the files for kombi and click on availability. It showed that files are available.

When I clicked on start, after a while I get following error.

TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2015/01/18-13:17:18.893
[KOMBI - 60] - [Exception - KOMBI - 60] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60. Excpected: [hwap_00000ce5-255_255_255, hwap_00000140-255_255_255, hwel_0000005d-005_000_000], 
Actual: [hwel_0000005c-005_000_000, hwap_00000ce5-255_255_255, hwap_00000141-255_255_255, btld_000003c0-004_009_021, swfl_000003c1-004_061_000, swfl_00000413-004_032_000, flsl_00000393-004_009_075, swfl_000003c3-004_031_001, swfl_000003c2-004_060_001, swfl_000003c4-004_019_000, cafd_00000069-009_001_004]

So here where I am stuck. Car was in Transporter mode. Connected with F10 VIN and coded kombi and its out of transporter mode.

Any suggestion what I missed?

Thanks.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You didn't check if kombi hwel-numbers match between svt_ist and svt_soll. Try different I-step shipment.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is what I have done so far.

1- Erased both vins without deleting the miles (kepy the chip on the board) and flashed it. It reverted the short vin back to old one so I wrote correct short vin. Still red dot. I checked again and this time it had both long and short vin of my car.
I flashed it again and still same red dot to check if short vin revert back to donor car, but this time it stayed as mine. 

2- Then Oliver suggested that I should take the chip off. Erased everything so no miles, no vins. Done that and I confirmed it by checking at home and miles was zero and red dot present. Flashed it agin and during flashing it automatically injects F10 CAFD. Still red dot.

3- Then Oliver suggested that I should try to inject F01 CAFD into kombi. When I tried to do that, It gave me connectivity error in e-sys however then shows me that there is 'inconsistency in configuration' and 'cluster require update' on speedometer. My speedometer stop working then. No movement of needed. The only way of bringing it back to life is by injecting F10 CAFD. And then Speedometer works but red dot still present. 

4- I do not have virgin bin file from brand new bmw 6WA. All I can do is 'erase' via 270software. 

5- Then I desoldered the EEPROM again. This time, I used 'bmw zone' bin file from HW17 from F01. 
I made sure that it was erased for miles / vins again. Both vins and miles were deleted. I confirmed it by checking at home and miles was zero and red dot present. Now I flashed it again with F10 files and still same error. Red dot.

6- ap90500 suggested that I should flash kombi with F01 flashing files as it came out of F01 car. Tried that and kindly see the errors mentioned on the thread.

I am running out of ideas. Sounds like I have been very unlucky here. 

Thanks.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

ap90500 said:


> You didn't check if kombi hwel-numbers match between svt_ist and svt_soll. Try different I-step shipment.


Do I do that in "KIS/SVT Target" section?

Are you saying that I should choose different i-level in "KIS/SVT Target" section? If yes, how do I know which one is correct one.

Sorry for being super noob!


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> Ok, this is what I did.
> Changed the vin in F01 file.
> Connected the car via vin but selecting F01.
> 
> ...


Before save SVT_SOLL for TAL, Make sure your SVT_SOLL file have only ONE HWEL file under KOMBI, and file name MUST be hwel_0000005c-005_000_000, otherwise you will got this issue.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

seanli said:


> Before calculate and save SVT_SOLL for TAL, Make sure your SVT_SOLL file have only ONE HWEL file under KOMBI, and file name MUST be hwel_0000005d-005_000_000, otherwise you will got this issue.


I am sitting in the car and looking at kombi, I have
HWEL_0000005C_005_000_000

How do I change it to the file you mentioned (before calculating / saving svt_soll) ?

Thanks


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> I am sitting in the car and looking at kombi, I have
> HWEL_0000005C_005_000_000
> 
> How do I change it to the file you mentioned (before calculating / saving svt_soll) ?
> ...


 You should click HW-IDs for SVTactual after click calculate, check HWEL file , then save as SVT_SOLL.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> I am sitting in the car and looking at kombi, I have
> HWEL_0000005C_005_000_000
> 
> How do I change it to the file you mentioned (before calculating / saving svt_soll) ?
> ...


You should click HW-IDs for SVTactual after click calculate, check HWEL file is correct, then save as SVT_SOLL.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

SVT_ist: HWEL_0000005C_005_000_000 = Hardware High (ohne HUD) BOSCH (without hud)
SVT_soll: HWEL_0000005D_005_000_000 = Hardware High (mit HUD) BOSCH (with hud)

You must remove option code 610 (HUD) from the FA I sent you, then calculate SVT_soll. Then you will get correct HWEL (and software!!!) for your Kombi without HUD. Don't use "HW-id's from svt actual" at this point, you will get incorrect software if you use this shortcut. Istep shipment I posted before is correct for your kombi, don't change it.

edit. It seems that maybe F01 kombi has the same software, regardless of if it is with or without HUD. I would still remove 610 and calculate new SVT_soll, this way you can be sure that the software is correct. It is good to understand that after calculating SVT_soll, there are two different SVT-files open in svt-tree (SVT_ist and SVT_soll). If you see something in black, it means that that line is same in both svt's. If you see blue and red, then blue line is from SVT_ist and red from SVT_soll. You must make sure that HWEL-number of kombi is in black, which means that hardware has been calculated correctly, and this makes sure that software is also correct.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

makkan00 said:


> Here is what I have done so far.
> 
> 1- Erased both vins without deleting the miles (kepy the chip on the board) and flashed it. It reverted the short vin back to old one so I wrote correct short vin. Still red dot. I checked again and this time it had both long and short vin of my car.
> I flashed it again and still same red dot to check if short vin revert back to donor car, but this time it stayed as mine.
> ...


Ok, just to clarify few things.
Firstly, many thank ap90500 for logging into my computer remotely and trying to help you. You are genius and very kind!

Going back to step 6, it is only recommended if your 6WA is from F01 and from 2009-late 2010 and E-sys cannot find files for it. Then you use F01 FA and flash it. Since, I have flashed my kombi multiple times, therefore flashing it with F01 files is not necessary.

So having said that, I am back to drawing board. How to rectify red dot. I think I will have to give up.....

And look for another 6WA speedometer.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Mine was from 09 f01 but I still used my FA & after calculating SVT hw was incorrect in list until I clicked hwID from ecu, then hw is black in list & you can calculate TAL


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> I am sitting in the car and looking at kombi, I have
> HWEL_0000005C_005_000_000
> 
> How do I change it to the file you mentioned (before calculating / saving svt_soll) ?
> ...


True, HWEL_0000005C_005_000_000 is in your SVT_IST, but the error indicated HWEL in your SVT_SOLL is HWEL_0000005D_005_000_000. this is mismatch error.

you should make sure HWEL_0000005C_005_000_000 in your SVT_SOLL when you do TAL process.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

Does anybody know is it possible to install the 6WA w/o MOST bus?
I haven't got it on my F25.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

fatespb said:


> Does anybody know is it possible to install the 6WA w/o MOST bus?
> I haven't got it on my F25.


You need most. Without most 6WA is not working. If you have ZGW without most, you can upgrade to ZGW with most, but if you have only radio basic without most, more and more things you have to change/upgrade. I will PM you all what you need.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I retrofited a F01 cluster in a F10 yesterday. Here are the steps I did:

1.) Install the cluster
2.) start E-Sys with F10 as target
3.) now it should be impossible to inject a CAFD or to vo-code the cluster due to KIS error (a F01 cluster is unknown in the F10 KIS database)
4.) reconnect E-Sys with F01 as target
5.) load a blanked modified F01 VO (I created it by myself)
6.) inject CAFD into Kombi (you can only choose old CAFDs from 08 and 09 if the cluster is an older one)
7.) it should be impossible to vo-code the cluster due to ethernet conection errors but this is okay
8.) reconnect E-Sys with F10 as target (remember, the CAFD was injected)
9.) load VO from VCM, add 6WA in the VO and vo-code the cluster
10.) everything should work. There's no need to flash the cluster (only if you miss features the cluster could have with a newer i-level - lists in HUD for example)

That's was it.

CU Oliver


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

fatespb said:


> Does anybody know is it possible to install the 6WA w/o MOST bus?
> I haven't got it on my F25.


If you have in your car Radio Professional 663, this CIC Mid unit do have MOST.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The most bus from the 663 should be connected so you have no free port to use. You need an y-cable to get two ports and to lay a most-cable to the kombi. It's a good question whether on the market are such cables. I got one for the installation of the tv-free modul in 2010 and it could be that f.e. Kufatec has some in their portofolio.

It's the same in a F20 if you have only the normal cluster inside and you want to retrofit an extended cluster.

CU Oliver


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You can make your own most cables, they are very easy to manufacture.

7 meters of optic cable costs ~35 euros at the dealer and connectors cost a few euros more.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Has anyone had trouble getting the navi options on a 6WA with a retrofitted NBT? I got the ent list working if I code KOMBI as 0311 (my build date) but can't get arrows up, NBT is coded for KOMBI_mid


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> Has anyone had trouble getting the navi options on a 6WA with a retrofitted NBT? I got the ent list working if I code KOMBI as 0311 (my build date) but can't get arrows up, NBT is coded for KOMBI_mid


Try coding HU_NBT => KOMBI_AUFLOESUNG = aktiv.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Shawn, I just checked that & it's active already, I may have to VO code the NBT & try it


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Does MFID_KOMBI_VARIANT have to be aktiv for 6WA or only 6WB?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> Does MFID_KOMBI_VARIANT have to be aktiv for 6WA or only 6WB?


Not sure, but MFID is 6WB, so I would think 6WB only.

If HU_NBT => KOMBI_AUFLOESUNG was already aktiv, try changing it to nicht_aktiv.

Also try changing CIC => GUIDING_KOMBI_HUD.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

If the car has HUD, then vo-coding NBT and KOMBI will not bring navi to KOMBI, unless HUD is turned off.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

The car doesn't have hud but the KOMBI is from a car with hud,


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

mcrussell said:


> The car doesn't have hud but the KOMBI is from a car with hud,


I don't think it matters. Have you vo-coded both NBT and KOMBI?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks like KOMBI_AUFLOESUNG has to be nicht_aktiv to get the arrows in the KOMBI on 6WA! Cheers Shawn


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Does anyone know the option to get the efficient dynamics battery icon in the KOMBI to show on the left like the later cars? I tried using an 0712 build date but it still shows on the right even with latest flash


----------



## bim me up (Oct 11, 2014)

On the road urgent assistance required - manage to zero mileage on 6wb and then tried to re-flash using old SVT_ist, but chose wrong file i.e. one from original cluster. Flash failed and now when I try to start car, it cranks up but then shuts down. Key won't lock car. Has anyone exprienced anything similar. Worst possible time for this to happen. I guess I should have delayed the changes


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You have to delete the eeprom of the 6WB again. The car should start with your old cluster.

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

One of them is the swfl that i posted.
BTW btld, 2 hwap, 4 swfl.
I also calculated a TAL with my Fa and btld + 2 hwap are the same. Only hwel changes and swfl where found to be updated to latest versions (they change only for last three digits)


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

maisav said:


> One of them is the swfl that i posted.
> BTW btld, 2 hwap, 4 swfl.
> I also calculated a TAL with my Fa and btld + 2 hwap are the same. Only hwel changes and swfl where found to be updated to latest versions (they change only for last three digits)


Flash your kombi with those files - see picture - I have tried them on F10, F25 and F15 - they are always same and works very well. Other advice - when you are calculating SVT SOLL do not use your I step shipment.
Into I step shipment put your actual level 14-03-501, with this I was able to inject cafd into F15 kombi.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

standa said:


> Flash your kombi with those files - see picture - I have tried them on F10, F25 and F15 - they are always same and works very well. Other advice - when you are calculating SVT SOLL do not use your I step shipment.
> Into I step shipment put your actual level 14-03-501, with this I was able to inject cafd into F15 kombi.


I attach the svt_soll after TAL calculation that i made simulating F10 LCI 528i.
As you can see firmwares inside the Kombi are almost the same: hwel first of all.

Do you think @standa that detecting cafd from swe, connecting to the car as F15 and using a mod F15 FA, will not work?

i would not flash the kombi as F15; i fear that this will generate issues into car SVT and on other ecus. Did you flash the 6wa as F15, over a F10, unless any issue?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Your problem is, that you do not know what actually was donor car. The part number of your kombi seems to be spare part, without montage in factory into new car.

So, if you want to inject CAFD, you have to try this with every possible FA for F01, F10, F15, etc.
But it is time consuming and I would flash it with your F10 FA. After calculating SVT SOLL you should hit HW-IDs from SVT actual - it will help to fix HWEL change. Then you can flash only kombi, not whole car.
Yes, your SVT will be then messed up, but you will simply fix it with VO code any ECU, using your original SVT.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you. I understood.
To fix SVT soll i could write original SVT (actual before installing 6WA) into VCM Master tab aNd after VOCoding kombi.
I've too much after market retrofit. First of all CAS and DME for 530i swap.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

@standa, i tried but unless success

I used psdzdata 54.0 with esys 3.26.1 to try these options:

a) injecting cafd by CAFD Detect from SWE, connecting as F10 and as F15 (see attached error picture 1)

b) flashing kombi connected as F15 (see attached TAL calculation result and error message . pictures 2 and 3)

Any other clue?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Are you sure that this cluster came from a F15? My last brand new cluster I got for soldering was from a X4 (F26) and I had to modify a dummy F26 VO therefore.

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know. Who sold me the Kombi didn't give me this information.
I will try.
Might you send me the f26 FA ? You have already my email


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Also using X4 FA i wasn't abile to inject the cafd, because firmware inside kombi.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

@maisav,
no panic. You have to flash it. Read your FA (F10) activate it, read your ECUs, then complete flash, into I-step shipment put your actual I-level. Then calculate SVT - if HWEL is changing, press HWid from SVT actual. 
Then calculate TAL.
BEFORE TAL processing, take a look on your Esys settings - uncheck update VCM and MSM too.
In TALprocessing, uncheck activate programming mode for switchable ECU.

With this settings should flash start and sucessfully ended.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I will try.
I was thinking also for editing SVT actual and manually write the cafd (those found in previous Tal calculation), loading the edited SVT and than VOcoding the kombi.
It should work; for what i know detect cafd fron SWE doen't inject the cafd in to the ECU bit only updates svt. vocode writes instead values into the ECU.
What so you think about this idea?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

I used a few times manually rewrite CAFD in SVT editor and put it into car. Sometimes it helps, sometimes not, and when you do not know donor car, no warranty it will work. 
But you can try it, you will get only error, no harm to your SVT or ECU.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally i solved 

@standa unfortunately your idea didn't work. TAL calculating didn't start at all.

The trick is simpler. I've just edited SVT ECU actual writing kombi cafd informations that i discovered after TAL calculation using as istep shipment a built date near kombi Label date.

And after loaded the edited svt ECU actual i've just VOcoded kombi.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

maisav said:


> Finally i solved
> 
> @standa unfortunately your idea didn't work. TAL calculating didn't start at all.
> 
> ...


I am glad for your sucess Maisav , search for MPM logo in CAFD my old cluster don't have this cool option


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you, and i will be very glad if my "short way" will be helpful for other projects 
I found the MPM logo option just some minutes ago but i haven't noticed anything after had fdl coded it.
What have i to expect?


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

If you have this in CAFD your kombi is new version , this is what you get after coding but may be only for diesel FA


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

If i will have a 6WB, simply coding MPM into my 6WA, it will be a miracle. 
Btw, understood.
I coded Kompass and it works, instead i coded BMW_logo=mpm and MPM_logo=mpm and nothing happened.
Maybe i need to wait next car startup tomorrow morning.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

May be this is possible but i don't have such a MPM in my old 6WA prod. 0911


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Found:

3003 section has MPM_ENABLE to be activated. Tomorrow i will try


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

fingers crossed


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone know how can i buy blank 080d0wq With correct serial number eeprom?

I bought one in eBay, work perfect but i have red dot
The DTC is eeprom serial number error.
Just i look photo posted here the chip is k1026 anyone can check if this number is same as your 6wa kombi







Thanks


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Mateos said:


> Hello,
> I retrofit my kombi too.
> It works well expect the cruise control. It can be turned on but it can not be activated.
> I get the following error in ICM:
> ...


Update your DSC to same level as your kombi, because DSC is the ECU returning this error.
But when you update DSC, other ECU needs too. So better update your car with same ilevel.
Or you can downgrade your kombi.


----------



## pow216 (May 9, 2015)

ruben_17non said:


> Anyone know how can i buy blank 080d0wq With correct serial number eeprom?
> 
> I *bought one* in eBay, work perfect but i have red dot
> The DTC is eeprom serial number error.
> ...


When you say "bought one" do you mean Kombi or EEPROM?

As far as I know you cannot buy an EEPROM preprogrammed with your VIN ready for this upgrade. You can buy 160D0WQ but I bought one and I am certain it is not genuine ST but a copy.

Why do you ask about 080D0WQ and not 160D0WQ?


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> This can happen when the software from the cluster is really new and on the ZGW is an old one. Here you have to update your ZGW.
> 
> CU Oliver


it works, thank you


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

pow216 said:


> When you say "bought one" do you mean Kombi or EEPROM?
> 
> As far as I know you cannot buy an EEPROM preprogrammed with your VIN ready for this upgrade. You can buy 160D0WQ but I bought one and I am certain it is not genuine ST but a copy.
> 
> Why do you ask about 080D0WQ and not 160D0WQ?


hi
yes sorry 160D0WQ.

i bought in ebay used 6wa kombi. the problem is when i try to solder eeprom i broke chip. just i bought new eeprom in ebay, and i program with backup of original eeprom of kombi.
i delete VIn and KM. not problem after esys. work perfect. only red dot appear.

ISTAD show incorrect eeprom serial. i not know what problem...

Thanks


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm trying to code a 6WA.
First I add 6WA, and it's fine, when I read FA it appears.
Second, inyect cadf, I search mi I-level and it's f020-12-11-504
But when I try to code the inyected kombi's cadf it shows me an error: 
Cddeploy finisehdwitherror
Cadf not executable

Someone knows what to do?


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

pow216 said:


> Well thanks to this thread my 6WA is installed and working. Cost was £150. Big thumbs up to all the guys who did all the hard ground work
> 
> I will share my experience in case it helps others. I've missed out the dead ends!
> 
> ...


Hi .Whish hardware did you used to read and write 160d0wt ?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> hi
> yes sorry 160D0WQ.
> 
> i bought in ebay used 6wa kombi. the problem is when i try to solder eeprom i broke chip. just i bought new eeprom in ebay, and i program with backup of original eeprom of kombi.
> ...


finally my error is:
B7F6C4 KOMBI: Unknown EEPROM version

Anyone know how can i fix it?


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

do you guys know wish other programmer will work with eeprom 160D0WT ?? . i just start contacting different vendors to get the R270 but all of them are saying only will work with 160D0WQ. thanks for all you guys help


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

ermonee86 said:


> Hi, I'm trying to code a 6WA.
> First I add 6WA, and it's fine, when I read FA it appears.
> Second, inyect cadf, I search mi I-level and it's f020-12-11-504
> But when I try to code the inyected kombi's cadf it shows me an error:
> ...


Well, cluster retrofited! Now is working everything fine.

Thank you everybody!:thumbup:


----------



## atsapS (Jun 18, 2015)

When retrofitting the 6wa on a friends car I got this message when hitting Detect CAF for SWE 
I thought I was missing the swfl_000003c1-006_006_000 file and thought it would be in the latest 56.4 data files.
Unfortunately I can't find it. Could someone share it please?

Thanks.


----------



## pow216 (May 9, 2015)

michousa04 said:


> Hi .Whish hardware did you used to read and write 160d0wt ?


I used this (USB-ISS):-
http://www.robot-electronics.co.uk/htm/usb_iss_tech.htm


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

atsapS said:


> When retrofitting the 6wa on a friends car I got this message when hitting Detect CAF for SWE
> I thought I was missing the swfl_000003c1-006_006_000 file and thought it would be in the latest 56.4 data files.
> Unfortunately I can't find it. Could someone share it please?
> 
> Thanks.


I have the same problem with installing 6WA from F10 to my friend's F25.
He has no NBT in car but HU_ENTYNAV with MOST bus connected to new KOMBI 6WA.

I got KOMBI in SVT instead of BKOMBI but without CAFD file there 
I tried to import it by pushing button "Detect CAF for SWE" and got absolutely the same error:










Then I tried to edit SVT by hands, added there CAFD and coded KOMBI.
I got an error again:










The next step was flashing KOMBI with custom SVT:










After TAL calculation appeared a warning 1680 that no application data list available for ECUidIA_MASTER_0x63"

And of course flashing ended after 52s with an error but KOMBI did't bricked :rofl:










I disconnected MOST bus and tried to flash again and got another error but CAFD appeared in SVT.

I coded again and in this time coding ended with this error:










I have no idea what I can to do.... :dunno:
Who can help me with this trouble?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

A KIS database error means that the cluster wasn't from a car like yours. It was for example from a F01 and therefore you have to use a VO from a series from which the cluster was. Then you can inject a CAFD (do not code it), reconnect to yourt car with the correct target and your VO and then code the cluster.

A WDBI_PLAIN error isn't good at all. The cluster can be bricked after this error. It's detectable with "read VCM", but not existing with "read ECU". If it really bricked, the cluster is black without any reaction.

CU Oliver


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

hi there i was try to flash 6wa kombi this is what i did

erase eeprom 160dqwt vin and milles with r270 , i have to reprogram eeprom 2  time ( desoldering twice) after second time the vin in the car show ******* see pic 
then follow the guide tho flash kombi, but flash is not doing nothing :dunnois not resetting kombi and only take like 1 minute and in the guide say at least 13 minute. and still have red dot ) 
some body know why esys is not flashing kombi ???
this is the log:

TAL execution started. [C205]
ExecutionID=2015/10/25-09:33:14.412
TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "1s". [C206]
MSM update: Read current SVT. [C194]
MSM update started. [C215]
MSM update finished. [C216]
VCM Update: Write FA to VCM. [C188]
VCM Update: Write FP to VCM. [C190]
VCM Update: Write integration levels to VCM. [C186]
VCM Update: Read current SVT. [C191]
VCM Update: Check current SVT with TAL. [C192]
VCM Update: Write target SVT. [C193]
VCM Update: Write FA to backup. [C189]
VCM Update: Write integration levels to backup. [C187]
VCM Update: finished. [C195]


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Did you check the HWEL in Dkombi after calculation of SVT_SOLL? I think ist was blue/red and not black.

Normallay a flash is not necessary. If you erased the two VINs (short and long) and the mileage correctly it would be enough to inject a CAFD and code the cluster.

The red dot is the result of a non existing VIN in the cluster.

CU Oliver


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> A KIS database error means that the cluster wasn't from a car like yours. It was for example from a F01 and therefore you have to use a VO from a series from which the cluster was. Then you can inject a CAFD (do not code it), reconnect to yourt car with the correct target and your VO and then code the cluster.
> 
> ...


Thx!!!!
This method works :thumbup:


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

I need help again.
I'm trying to flash KOMBI now.
I added 609, 610 and ZK 0814 to SVT because only with these option 6WA comes for F25 LCI.
Then I calculated TARGET SVT with ISTEP shipment from 14-07-501 (F25 LCI).
Pushed the button "...ids from SVT actual".
I had black HWEL and HWAP and red all others parameters (BTLD, SWFL and etc). 
Everything seemed OK.
I tried to flash KOMBI and got an error:

TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError".
TAL execution finished. Duration "52s". [C206].

What I did wrong?


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

duble post(


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Did you choosed "read VCM" or "read ECU" for the TAL-calculation?

CU Oliver


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Did you choosed "read VCM" or "read ECU" for the TAL-calculation?
> 
> CU Oliver


I see 6WA KOMBI in SVT and it works like it has to.
I just wanted to flash it with latest ISTEP.

I choosed read VCM.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

If you have after the calculation of the SVT_SOLL in Kombi only red files and not only one in blue there should be a mistake during the calculation. E-Sys wasn't able to recognize the existing files inside the cluster. Please calculate the SVT_SOLL again by "read ECU".

VCM is your vehicle configuration managemant and due to the reason that you never had a 6WA and the new VO wasn't stored in the VCM the VCM could not check it correctly.

CU Oliver


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> If you have after the calculation of the SVT_SOLL in Kombi only red files and not only one in blue there should be a mistake during the calculation. E-Sys wasn't able to recognize the existing files inside the cluster. Please calculate the SVT_SOLL again by "read ECU".
> 
> ...


I see what you mean but problem is different.
Here is my SVT_SOLL:










And here is an error after flashing:


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Please mark Events (you can see it on your second picture) and try the update again. Then we can see the correct reason why the update wasn't successful.

CU Oliver


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please mark Events (you can see it on your second picture) and try the update again. Then we can see the correct reason why the update wasn't successful.
> 
> CU Oliver


Ok!
Thx
I'll try and post pic then.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

[KOMBI - 60]
ECUid:KOMBI_0x60 not accessible cause no distinct gateway could be determined from ODX data and installedEcuList.
Please check if installedEcuList in TAL is complete and correct project is used.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

This sounds like an error during TAL-calculation. Do you have the donor VIN from the cluster? Could be that it came from a different series and due to this it's not in the installedECUList. The Zeitkriterium was set correct?

CU Oliver


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> This sounds like an error during TAL-calculation. Do you have the donor VIN from the cluster? Could be that it came from a different series and due to this it's not in the installedECUList. The Zeitkriterium was set correct?
> 
> CU Oliver


Yes, I have donor's VIN and this KOMBI comes from F10 03.11 as I have written above.
I connected to car using F10 target as you recommend and managed to inject CAFD.
Then I reconnected and coded KOMBI. Everything was fine.

Now I want to flash it to ISTEP which have all other ECUs in car.
How can I do this? :dunno:


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

Any idea?


----------



## ins1dez (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello

virgin dumps of files? where can i get them?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ins1dez said:


> Hello
> 
> virgin dumps of files? where can i get them?


I replied to your PM's.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

New logo for x4


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

Does anybody know how to code these blue circles?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

I mean is only photo efect...


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> I mean is only photo efect...


I don't think so...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N82Gz0r5Rus&feature=youtu.be


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

I found the same rings in journal here

http://www.topgearrussia.ru/news/car-news/223913/bede161c.html


----------



## adam-es (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm doing the retrofit 6WA panel in my F30 320i 2014. I can not find the part number of the most cable connectors . Can someone help me?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Look at this on eBay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/251481635459

BMW F01 F07 F10 F11 F18 F25 F13 F06 F12 HUD HEAD-UP DISPLAY KABELBAUM WIRING

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry this is for f10, f30 is different cable, it has power wires on it like the NBT CID cable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diddlkiss (Jan 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Code:
> 
> BMW_LOGO = mpm
> MPM_LOGO = mpm
> MPM_ENABLE = aktiv


Hi shawn
I just installed my car 6WB cluster
Its work good
But I cant see every gear in cluster
How can I do?
I think I need a code .
thx


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

I manage to find the combination that worked. I flashed the 6WA successfully without any error. However, the time and service schedule does not synchronise with the HU. 

I get the nav display on a the 6WA, so this means the signals is received by the cluster. 

I have a hunch that the most cable is the problem the signal from 6WA is not received back by the HU. I will get new cable tomorrow.

Shawn it looks like the combination of shipment and target can sometime gives an error where the required file does not really exist and the combination is incompatible.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

If you have navi data in your 6WA then comms is good between HU & KOMBI, do you have the tamper dot in the cluster?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Lucky I don't have that red dot. I remember when I first installed it, the red dot was there. After my initial flash it went away.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

It must be down to coding then as the service history should transfer over if the chassis matches & the coding is correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

I did a quick check and connect my original cluster. The service and time quickly sync after setting the time and date. So the wiring cable is ok, or is there a difference in wiring? I highly doubt this. The only difference is the cable.


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Ok should I code the KOMBI after flashing? Maybe I should try that and report back.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Wiring is exactly the same, must be coding then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes, you have to code after flash with the FA that suits your spec because if you have flashed using FA to match the cluster & not the car it would code it incorrectly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Ok will do that now and will report back as soon as I finish. Thanks.


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Ok done the KOMBI coding. Still the same*m . I'll try rhiengold next to see the fault.


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Rhiengold shows that there is a fault on the HU and KOMBI with MOST signal not saved. Will try a new cable today.


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Changed cables still the same so the problem will be either coding or the cluster itself.


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Finally the damn cluster works.

I noticed on the Rhiengold it says that the car is in 'transport mode'. I started to do the test plan and by the end of it the time and service was set. 

So guys if you installed a cluster that is new or revirgin check that the cluster is not set to transport mode. Use Rhiengold to reset it and everything will be ok.


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Rhiengold also shows faults with the icm about signal faults.

Then I read on another discussion that the Cruise Control will not set speed but can be activated. So I tested my car and it does not set the speed. The discussion also said the fix is to update the I step for the DSC and 6WA to be the same. After further reading I decided to flash the whole car ECU but not those that I retrofit ( HU, TRSVC and the 6WA). The result are a number of faults that were fixed by Rhinegold. The hardest was the airbag fault. Took about 3 hours to clear and initialise some ECU. This is because I made sure I know what I am about to do. 

The end result is a fully working 6WA.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

It can happen that you have a non functional cruise control after retrofitting a 6WA. The reason is the difference of the i-level between the cluster and ZGW.
If the 6WA is newer you have to flash ZGW, otherwise the cluster.

That's all.

CU Oliver


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

I have a 2015 6WA and 2013 car. The car I level shipment is F020-13-07-506 . I upgrade every ECU to F020-15-502.


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

*6wa eeprom program with r270*

Hi folks

I have read through the whole thread and i cant find a straight answer.

1. Is the R270 compatible with a 2014 6wa Hardware R30 
2. Do i need to remove the eeprom even if the mileage is less than mine?

There is talk of the eeprom being glued to the board and will be destroyed if removed?

Any clarification would be appreciated.

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The R270 is compatible with the HW30 6WA.
It's easier to desolder the chip and delete it. You can do it with a SOIC8 testclip but in my eyes it's really tricky to fix the testclip onto the eeprom.

The eeprom on newer 6WA and/or 6WBs are not glued, BMW (or the manufacturer od the clusters) used a different solder so you have to desolder the eeprom with a hot-air-desoldering-station with 380°C (715° F) and you will need more time to desolder it - that's all. For the old 6WA a temperature of 350°C was absolutely enough. The newer hardware is higher thermally conductive and due to this you need time to heat everything and a higher temperature.

CU Oliver


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> The R270 is compatible with the HW30 6WA.
> It's easier to desolder the chip and delete it. You can do it with a SOIC8 testclip but in my eyes it's really tricky to fix the testclip onto the eeprom.
> ...


Thanks for your reply

Will the r270 work on the newer eeprom 160D0WT?

It seems to work on the older160D0WTQ ok?

Do you have to remove the eeprom or can it be done with the test clip on the board?

Thanks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I always desolder the eeprom, it's easier for me. I don't trust these chinese test clips.

At the moment I was able to delete everey eeprom. On 6WB with HW31 or higher it's a little bit tricky.

CU Oliver


----------



## ddthomas415 (Mar 23, 2013)

What type of EEPROM is this ?


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Eeprom 160DOWT*



ddthomas415 said:


> What type of EEPROM is this ?


It's a 160DOWT.

I have put FF in long and short vin and when I connect to the car and code kombi it only puts in short vin and leaves long vin FF.

When I write both long/short vins to the eeprom i still have the red dot.

I can't seem to flash it ....svt doesn't match tal.

Everything works fine I can fdl code kombi and it shows service details and mileage is working fine. etc....just have the red dot.

Do I need to get rid of it?? Will it cause any problems?

Cheers


----------



## ddthomas415 (Mar 23, 2013)

Where exactly are the EEPROMs located ?
What type of EEPROM hardware did you use to read the data ?


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

ddthomas415 said:


> Where exactly are the EEPROMs located ?
> What type of EEPROM hardware did you use to read the data ?


On the daughter board on the back of it..

R270 with 1.20 software and a test clip


----------



## ddthomas415 (Mar 23, 2013)

jkas1984 said:


> On the daughter board on the back of it..
> 
> R270 with 1.20 software and a test clip


Thank you 1 or 2 EEPROMs?
By daughter board you mean the larger board?


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

ddthomas415 said:


> Thank you 1 or 2 EEPROMs?
> By daughter board you mean the larger board?


The board that the power connects into.

Two chips beside each other.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Depends on revision, earlier 6WA have EEPROMs on main board so you have to remove the needles, later moved EEPROMs to daughter board so easier to get to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddthomas415 (Mar 23, 2013)

I believe I have the EEPROMS on the main board thank you


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Should be just long & short vin in the 160D chip then, I wrote new vins first, then coded, then had to rewrite short vin again as for some reason after coding it reverted back to old vin, after that the dot disappears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah 2 times , this happen to me


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

*help please*

deleted


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Today i make 6wa taken of f20 135i of 01-2014 these panel comes with WT eeprom.
I read and write with R270 1.20 work fine, not problems.


----------



## moonlite (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all. Can anyone tell me the exact location of the short vin and long vin in the eeprom?

I have erased many VIN's from E series at 0x2e8 - 0x2ee but unsure where the locations are in the F series cluster. I have a used cluster with 160D0WT on the daughter board. Much nicer to remove this eeprom then pulling needles! I don't have a destination car to put this into yet, so I don't have a new VIN as of yet.

The cluster is from a 2013' F80 M3 BMW M3. Type Code: 3C93. I was able to identify the VIN in these locations: (7 digit VIN) - 0x2BE - 0x2C4, 0x58D - 0x593 and 0x6EA - 0x6F0

If anyone can tell me the locations to wipe that would be helpful. Also, I noticed in this thread that people are putting in FF's for the VIN. In the E series I always put in 00's which works every time when I write new VIN on E Series. Are you sure it is FF's and not 00's I should be writing in F series?

Thanks CU Oliver for the solder melt temp tip, 380C was perfect. 350C would not work.


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

moonlite said:


> Hi all. Can anyone tell me the exact location of the short vin and long vin in the eeprom?
> 
> I have erased many VIN's from E series at 0x2e8 - 0x2ee but unsure where the locations are in the F series cluster. I have a used cluster with 160D0WT on the daughter board. Much nicer to remove this eeprom then pulling needles! I don't have a destination car to put this into yet, so I don't have a new VIN as of yet.
> 
> ...


It tells you in the pdf guide on this thread.


----------



## VicSPB (May 10, 2016)

*jkas1984*


> KOMBI: Unknown EEPROM version


You replased EEPROM chip in KOMBI?


----------



## VicSPB (May 10, 2016)

del


----------



## roxxor (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all,

When using the R270 to write the blank .bin file to the eeprom, has anyone encountered the error "You must erase Inc Zone (0x00-0x1F)"? I keep trying to load and write the clear BIN file, but keep getting that error.


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

roxxor said:


> Hello all,
> 
> When using the R270 to write the blank .bin file to the eeprom, has anyone encountered the error "You must erase Inc Zone (0x00-0x1F)"? I keep trying to load and write the clear BIN file, but keep getting that error.


Yes I have...I get it when I used the test clip.

If I load a saved bin I got it when trying to write. 
The way to get around it was read eeprom then modify that bin and then write it back and it worked.

If you take the eeprom off put it in the socket on the blue board I had no problem loading bin files and writing etc.

So the problem is with the test clip.

Cheers


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

0X00-0X1F is the place for the odometer and with a testclip you aren't able to write the bytes onto this place. Here you have to desolder the chip.

You can get the same error when you write a blank VIN with 0 km on an eeprom with an undeleted odometer.

CU Oliver


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> 0X00-0X1F is the place for the odometer and with a testclip you aren't able to write the bytes onto this place. Here you have to desolder the chip.
> 
> ...


hello Oliver

What is the address of the odometer in the EEPROM when you said earlier that you erase it to 0

Thank you


----------



## ddthomas415 (Mar 23, 2013)

Can someone give me the dump for these EEPROM 
Bought this used I guess someone made an attempt at this and gave up 
The second EEPROM is blank the other EEPROM not sure was modified


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ddthomas415 said:


> Can someone give me the dump for these EEPROM
> Bought this used I guess someone made an attempt at this and gave up
> The second EEPROM is blank the other EEPROM not sure was modified


I have never seen a F1x 6WA EEPROM Dump. Only F1x 6WB or F2x/F3x 6WA.


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

DDTHOMAS415:

I think this cluster was in my car until I sold them both, separately, earlier this year. Here's my forum post for the cluster when I tried to sell it before listing it, and selling it, on eBay in March (not to you):

http://f10.5post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1231388

Some quick background on it:

It made its way through several hands on its way to my 2011 535i in which it worked perfectly for the past two years. A couple of very smart guys here in the U.S. tried to do the EEPROM work, and the cluster refused to behave. I think they called it "evil" and some other less tactful names...I do not do EEPROM work, so when I bought the cluster from them, knowing full-well that the thing might never work, I looked around and found two places that said that they could get it to work. One in Montreal and one in Warsaw. I sent it to Montreal, just because Montreal is closer than Poland, it came back, and I still had the darn red tamper dot. I even put my car into transport mode trying to do get the cluster to work. I called in all the help I could get, and nothing worked. Finally a guy in LA and I got in touch and he wanted to take a look at it, and I was about to throw it away and not waste any more money or time on it, but he got it to work by burning my car's VIN into TWO (not the normal one) EEPROM locations in this cluster. This is not the standard approach. I had it in my car until a little over 73,000 miles as you can see in the linked thread.

To make an important point here...you might be getting into trouble if you are trying to get this cluster into your car and you have fewer miles than the cluster did when it came out of my car.

Summary: It took my car's VIN being burned into two separate EEPROMs for my car to accept the cluster. It worked perfectly for me. I do not know what its current EEPROM state is.

If I can be of any more help in helping you, please let me know via PM so we can switch to email.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if the daytime brightness of a 6WA can be increased as mine is very dim in sunny conditions 

It seems to get darker the sunnier it is!

The HUD does the opposite though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shring (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi

I retrofitted a 6WA from a 520d to a 530d with almost same build date(2010).
Removed EEPROM, erased miles with R270, then set miles to 15 km, because after erasing mileage it shows 999985 or something. After this i wrote FF to both VIN.
Installed Kombi in car and used 6WA retrofit PDF instructions. Flash did nothing but was successfully, after injecting CAF and code VO red dot gone, Kombi is fully working functionally.
But now every time i switch power off/on mileage increase by 5 km. I read thru the whole thread but i am confused how to solve this issue.
Can someone guide me in the right direction please.

Thx
s.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Have you tried reading the EEPROMs again to ensure vin is written correctly in both entries, also look in the 95320 chip, I found entries there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

VIN is OK as long as no red dot. Millage are problem, try to reset millage again to 0000 or verify the soldering , I had the same problem with an 6WA. No need to flash again.


----------



## shring (Jul 8, 2013)

mcrussell said:


> Have you tried reading the EEPROMs again to ensure vin is written correctly in both entries, also look in the 95320 chip, I found entries there


Ok, will read it again.
i cant look at the Kombi right now...where is 95320 chip located, i thought only 160D is important.



larry_bml said:


> VIN is OK as long as no red dot. Millage are problem, try to reset millage again to 0000 or verify the soldering , I had the same problem with an 6WA. No need to flash again.


Erase mileage is no problem, but it shows 9999xx km when i bench test it. So i had to put something in, e.g. 50 km so that it shows 15 km then.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

shring said:


> Erase mileage is no problem, but it shows 9999xx km when i bench test it. So i had to put something in, e.g. 50 km so that it shows 15 km then.


95320 is right near 160, but it won't work with R270. First verify that you have good soldering on all 160 pins. I had that problem too, cluster was showing 99999 until I resoldered all pins, and cluster show 0000.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if daughter boards can be changed between clusters? Could I fit a HUD DB into a non HUD panel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropper (Jun 29, 2016)

-


----------



## l.amine (Jul 2, 2016)

*F32 6wa retrofit*

Hi everyone,

i want to retrofit my basic kombi to 6wa but i saw in the 6wa there 2 cable black and green, in the basic one there isn't, do i have to buy a cable? where they go? 

sorry for my english ```


----------



## tropper (Jun 29, 2016)

@I.amine: could you post a picture?


----------



## l.amine (Jul 2, 2016)

picture 1

my KOMBI

picture 2

new KOMBI

PIcure 3

my NBT after retrofit


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> finally my error is:
> 
> B7F6C4 KOMBI: Unknown EEPROM version
> 
> Anyone know how can i fix it?


On the same boat, I got the same error after VO code 6Wa in my F10, do you find a solution to solve it?Thanks!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> finally my error is:
> 
> B7F6C4 KOMBI: Unknown EEPROM version
> 
> Anyone know how can i fix it?


On the same boat, I got the same error after VO code 6Wa in my F10, do you find a solution to solve it?Thanks!


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> On the same boat, I got the same error after VO code 6Wa in my F10, do you find a solution to solve it?Thanks!


you change eeprom? or put dump taken of other kombi?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I changed EEPROM with new one and cleared data with R270 and write it back.
After flash and VO code, everything seems working except the red dot with this unknown EEPROM version error in Error memory. Not sure which step went wrong. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

The original EEPROM shown in second line "K515G"and the new one shown "K511G", not sure if this is where the error came from


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

makkan00 said:


> Ok, just to clarify few things.
> 
> Firstly, many thank ap90500 for logging into my computer remotely and trying to help you. You are genius and very kind!
> 
> ...


Hi Makkan,

I faced the same red dot issue after tried all attempts you did too, mine is 2013 520D LCI, tried to install a 2015 520D LCI 6WA KOMBI, Did you manage to overcome the red dot issue yet?

Best regards

Jacky


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

diddlkiss said:


> I dont know the site does not support Chinese~
> 
> My english not well ,I will try my thoughts in English.
> 
> ...


Hi , did you manage to solve the issue? I am also experienced the same problem you had, any advise would be great, Thanks!


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Jackylooo , you have PM


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Guys, 

Is it possible to successfully code a 6WA to a specific vin whilst in another car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Guys, 

Is it possible to successfully code a 6WA to a specific vin whilst in another car? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

ac_schnitzer said:


> Jackylooo , you have PM


@ac_schnitzer I have the same issue, can you PM me as well? Thanks a lot!


----------



## GuMMiBaEr (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi.
I have a problem while erasing my eeprom.

But some facts first:
MY2015 F11 530d with 6WA from factory (about 23k on odometer)
NBT + Headup

I try to retrofit a 6WB with about 40k on odometer
First i bought a high quality (i hope it is) R270 to erase VIN and odometer

Erasing VIN was no problem in less than a few seconds with R270 and SOIC8 Testclip.
With testclip i got some error while trying to erase odometer, so i desoldered the eeprom "35160WT"

But i couldn´t erase odometer.
Try to "00" or "FF" first two lines (32byte) or try to erase with advanced function.

Got following errors:
"You must erase inc zone (0x00-0x1f)"
"Verify Error Address:0x001F (R: 0xFF)!=(V: 0x00)"

After writing for Example "FF" to first two lines, "VERIFY" stops at 32/2048 and then i got these errors.

Did anyone could help me please?

Thank you very much!


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

R270 does not erase 35160wt


----------



## GuMMiBaEr (Jan 5, 2013)

TVO said:


> R270 does not erase 35160wt


Oh really? Damn...
What tool could erase it?


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

GuMMiBaEr said:


> Oh really? Damn...
> What tool could erase it?


Dont know


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

They say that Enigma can erase millage from 35160WT. For the moment there is no other solution. I am testing something , but until is not tested I can't talk about.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry, might be a bit off the topic, anyone know how to code a 6wa with miles gauges that its unit display km in cruise control ?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I thought all 6WA & 6WB had 160D0WQ or 0WT eeproms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Newest 6WB has 35160WT, and millage can not be erased with R270


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

From what year manufacturer did they start using these? Do you have a picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

mcrussell said:


> From what year manufacturer did they start using these? Do you have a picture?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


end of 2015


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

From what year manufacturer did they start using these? Do you have a picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I have codiprog, does anyone know if this can be used


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

Question, 

so if the 6WB unit I ordered from eBay ends up being the newest chipset of 35160WT does this mean I will not be able to put it into my 2014 X5?

Like how would I go about clearing the vin if the 270 with soic test clip does not work on the soic chip?


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

Question, 

so if the 6WB unit I ordered from eBay ends up being the newest chipset of 35160WT does this mean I will not be able to put it into my 2014 X5?

Like how would I go about clearing the vin if the 270 with soic test clip does not work on the soic chip?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

If 6WB has less millage then your car, you can just erase VIN with 270 from 35160WT, and you have to erase VIN from 35920 too. After that just code it on your car and it will work. If it has more millage then your car, you will have to use Enigma special tool for erase millage too.


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

So I can just follow the guide then if the mileage on the 6WB is lower then my vehicle mileage correct ?

With the exception that I must use the 270 programmer to read the 35160 and 35920 soic chips to erase the vin.

Do I have to flash the 6WB as stated in the guide ?



larry_bml said:


> If 6WB has less millage then your car, you can just erase VIN with 270 from 35160WT, and you have to erase VIN from 35920 too. After that just code it on your car and it will work. If it has more millage then your car, you will have to use Enigma special tool for erase millage too.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

It is not a must to flash 6wb, just need code. 35160WT VIN can be deleted with r270, but 35920 you will need another hardware and software, I use mem prog 2.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

you sure 35160wt can be erased by r270? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

larry_bml said:


> It is not a must to flash 6wb, just need code. 35160WT VIN can be deleted with r270, but 35920 you will need another hardware and software, I use mem prog 2.


Do I really need to delete both vins for it to be done ?

The mem prog 2 device is pretty pricey.

Also with the flashing if it is not done, then what will I be missing ? Any features ?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

bmwdd said:


> you sure 35160wt can be erased by r270?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only VIN.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

larry_bml said:


> Only VIN.


i've tried but there is error that you need to zero the first 2 lines, which is basically erasing the miles otherwise i can't write the update bin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't try to erase first two lines. 270 can't erase millage from 35160WT. Just read 35160WT , modify VIN to FF.... and write it back, without touching millage.


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

larry_bml said:


> Don't try to erase first two lines. 270 can't erase millage from 35160WT. Just read 35160WT , modify VIN to FF.... and write it back, without touching millage.


If it's only vin how do I go about deleting the second vin,

Will I be okay just deleting th vin from 35160WT?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Depends, I saw cases where in 35920 was no VIN stored after coding, and kombi had red dot. You must erase VIN from both chips for not having red dot after coding. Millage is OK as long is less then your car.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

larry_bml said:


> Don't try to erase first two lines. 270 can't erase millage from 35160WT. Just read 35160WT , modify VIN to FF.... and write it back, without touching millage.


as i said i tried and it doesn't work by only changing the vin, there is a error saying the first 2 lines have not been zeroed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

larry_bml said:


> Depends, I saw cases where in 35920 was no VIN stored after coding, and kombi had red dot. You must erase VIN from both chips for not having red dot after coding. Millage is OK as long is less then your car.


Hi Larry,

So I just received my 6WB cluster today and it has chip 160D0WT, does this mean my 270 programmer will be good.

Question there was two chips next to each other I think the other chip started with 953**, do I need to do anything to this chip, or am I working with the 160 chip independantly?


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

There is also VIN in 95320.


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

TVO said:


> There is also VIN in 95320.


TVO, how do I remove the vin from the 95320, is the 270 programmer capable to remove then vin on the 95320?


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

Nuiisance said:


> TVO, how do I remove the vin from the 95320, is the 270 programmer capable to remove then vin on the 95320?


Xprog


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

It is enough to erase km and VIN in 160D0


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

TVO said:


> It is enough to erase km and VIN in 160D0


How would I go about erasing the km from the 160D0 chip?

Sorry for all the questions, don't want to mess it up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

R270


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

TVO said:


> R270


I mean like do i just ff the code like i would the vin?

Also I am getting these below for the 270 and soic test clip do you think they are good enough?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110934275804
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331944828033


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

Only desoldering , no clips


----------



## enemigo13 (Dec 1, 2016)

maybe both of you guys are right. I've heard that if you reset kombi mileage to 0 it allows change VIN by coding even if its not blanked to FFFFFF. So, following this hyposesis if vin is in more than in just one physical place (160d) after mileage reset to 0 it can be changed automaticly everywhere and red tamper dot goes away..


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Afaik, the red dot is the sign of a manipulated cluster. This can be a different VIN and/or an uncorrect mileage setting. My last knowledge was that the red dot is associated with the mileage.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Afaik, the red dot is the sign of a manipulated cluster. This can be a different VIN and/or an uncorrect mileage setting. My last knowledge was that the red dot is associated with the mileage.

CU Oliver


----------



## enemigo13 (Dec 1, 2016)

I also forgot to say that 160d was taken from another instrument cluster and all data transfered to it except mileage (because 6wa cluster I installed has higher mileage and I was unable to delete). Does it make difference?


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

enemigo13 said:


> I also forgot to say that 160d was taken from another instrument cluster and all data transfered to it except mileage (because 6wa cluster I installed has higher mileage and I was unable to delete). Does it make difference?


What a f...CK !!! Are u interesting ? I said above many times that there is no way for another eeprom. Procesor knows eeprom id. U HAVE NO RIGHT TO CHANGE EEPROM . And u have mistake in ista about eeprom 100%.


----------



## enemigo13 (Dec 1, 2016)

TVO said:


> What a f...CK !!! Are u interesting ? I said above many times that there is no way for another eeprom. Procesor knows eeprom id. U HAVE NO RIGHT TO CHANGE EEPROM .


thank you for your answer, will use another r270 to delete mileage on the original eeprom. thanks!


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

TVO said:


> What a f...CK !!! Are u interesting ? I said above many times that there is no way for another eeprom. Procesor knows eeprom id. U HAVE NO RIGHT TO CHANGE EEPROM . And u have mistake in ista about eeprom 100%.


Hello!

Are you sure?

I've here blanked 160DOWQ eeproms and I cloned many times these eeproms without any problems / red dots.

CU Oliver


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> ...


sure. 100%


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Now I'm sure that I've a special programmer and clusters which are not from this world.  

CU Oliver


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

will newer firmware starts recognising eeprom id ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

milkyway said:


> I've here blanked 160DOWQ eeproms and I cloned many times these eeproms without any problems / red dots.
> 
> CU Oliver


Don't tell us fake stories ....


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Believe me or leave it - it's up to you. I've no reason to tell lies. I guess I deleted in the last years more than 300 cluster and I hope that I know what I did. 

And with that I withdraw from this discussion. Have fun TVO. I will not disturb an absolutely high-level professionel like you.

CU Oliver


----------



## enemigo13 (Dec 1, 2016)

end of story, thanks for nice people who tried to help me - TVO, uragan1987. I went through
R270 adapter soldering points with hot air gun and after that it was chineese miracle - R270 started to work as it should. So I deleted mileage (vin was already deleted), soldered back original eeprom, connected +- to cluster and checked mileage with button press - it showed 0km without dot. put into car, kombi catched cars mileage and red dot appeared because of vin mismatch. Coded kombi with esys and red dot immediatly went off


----------



## Cougarpower (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello guys. Im new to this system. I bought a 2012 model and i really like that lci instrument. I was wondering whats the difference between 6wa and 6wb and how do i know which one works on my car if it does work. 
Peter


----------



## Cougarpower (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello guys. Im new to this system. I bought a 2012 model and i really like that lci instrument. I was wondering whats the difference between 6wa and 6wb and how do i know which one works on my car if it does work. 
Peter


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

check the connector behind your KOMBI, if it same and has optical connector, then 6WA and 6WB will work


----------



## Cougarpower (Feb 5, 2017)

I dont have the car yet. Its a 640d 2012 model. Can i by checking the vin decoder find out?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

You want to know, does you car have 6WA or 6WB?
yes you can check it at VIN decoder 
SA6WB, SA6WA or S6WB, S6WA
sometime its, S6WAA S6WBA


----------



## Cougarpower (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello. 
It seems it doesnt have any of the s6wa or s6wb. Does it mean i cant retrofit it? 
Also what are the differences of the s6wa and s6wb?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

You can retrofit everything, the question is, how much money you want to spend for it
give me your VIN, ill check it


----------



## Cougarpower (Feb 5, 2017)

Its Dx65636. 
I just cant understand which version i have and if i should go for the wb or wa? 
Thanks huracan


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

yes, it works at your car


----------



## Cougarpower (Feb 5, 2017)

I think ive got the wa if im not mistaken? And i just buy the wb and then take it to bmw dealer to code it?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

you cant go to bmw dealer with a used Kombi, only with a new one
a bmw dealer will never use non original parts, they put only original new parts
if you want do it by bmw, you have to do whole retrofit


----------



## Cougarpower (Feb 5, 2017)

Any ideas then how i can do it? Any other specialist with the bmw tool can do it? Or remotely? As ive seen some guys selling units and they say they can program it remotely.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

by youself, or find somebody that can retrofit it for you


----------



## Cougarpower (Feb 5, 2017)

Thats great. Thx a lot uragan. Are you running one? Is it nice?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have 6WB, its really nice
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W4tS0OQ7lw


----------



## Cougarpower (Feb 5, 2017)

Woww its very nice. Thx uragan. 
Should i get a 6wb with Hud or its not necessary you think?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

My caar has no HUD, but i have one with HUD, work perfect
6WB without a HUD is very hard to find
and next, this summer i will retrofit HUD on my car, so i have to need one with HUD support


----------



## Baard (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm in over my head and need some guidance. :eeps:

I'm trying to upgrade my 12.2010-build F11 using a 6WA-type cluster from a F01.
The cluster is the early type (?) with small daughter-board and 160D0W-chip on the needle side.

I've followed the PDF found around here, but I was not able to do the final flashing.
I believe the car is at i-step F010-16-07-506. 
Originally I set i-step shipm. to F010-2010-03-500, the production month of the donor, but I got this error during flashing.

```
[KOMBI - 60] - [Exception - KOMBI - 60] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60. Excpected (relevant process classes only): [hwap_00000ce5-255_255_255, hwel_0000075f-002_003_000, hwap_00000140-255_255_255], Actual (relevant process classes only): [hwel_0000005d-004_003_001, hwap_0000013f-255_255_255, hwap_00000140-255_255_255], Missing SGBMID(s): [hwap_00000ce5-255_255_255, hwel_0000075f-002_003_000], Surplus SGBMID(s): [hwel_0000005d-004_003_001, hwap_0000013f-255_255_255]
```
HW-ids fom SVTactual did not seem to make a difference.

By selecting an i-step shipm. later than 03.2011 the flashing actually started and seemed to go as expected for 10 minutes, but at at the end I got this error.


```
[KOMBI - 60] - [Exception - KOMBI - 60] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60. Excpected (relevant process classes only): [swfl_00000765-001_043_000, btld_00000763-001_000_023, swfl_000003c3-004_031_000, swfl_00000766-001_042_000, swfl_000012aa-001_021_000, flsl_00000764-001_000_055, swfl_00000769-001_014_000, hwel_0000005d-004_003_001, hwap_0000013f-255_255_255, hwap_00000140-255_255_255], Actual (relevant process classes only): [hwel_0000005d-004_003_001, hwap_0000013f-255_255_255, hwap_00000140-255_255_255, btld_00000763-001_000_023, swfl_00000765-001_043_000, swfl_000012aa-001_021_000, flsl_00000764-001_000_055, swfl_000003c3-004_031_000, swfl_00000766-001_042_000, swfl_00000769-001_014_000, unkn_ffffffff-255_255_255], Missing SGBMID(s): [], Surplus SGBMID(s): [unkn_ffffffff-255_255_255]
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "13min 14s". [C206]
```
Now the cluster is completely dark. No lights. 

If I try to flash now the process takes just 3 seconds, I assume the Kombi already have the 'right' firmware.

Kombi does not show up in the tree if I "Read SVT".
It does show up if I "Read (ECU)".
Then "Read serial number", coding data etc. works so i assume the Kombi is not completely bricked.

I have a feeling I've loaded incompatible firmware.
Could this Kombi be to old for F10/11? 6WA did not exist when it was built.
Should I have used a F001-* i-step as shipm.? Is that even possible when target is F010-*?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

First at all mark the checkbox "events" in folder logs. The you can see more details during the flash.

If you calculate a TAL with an i-level before 11-03-50x and a ZK before 0311 in your VO you should get problems. In that case the result should be a dark cluster and a destroyed SWFL (mostly only one). Normally your kombi should be still existing in SVT (after read ECU, not read VCM). If not, then you have a real big problem.

Why is the calculation with an i-level 11-03-50x or higher neccessary. There was no 6WA before in a F10 - the calculation must be wrong.

If the kombi is still there in the SVT (read ECU) then you can rescue it with a manipulated TAL and a correct i-level and VO. If it's not there in the SVT than I fear you have a nice big paperweight.

CU Oliver


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Baard do you have a retrofited 6WA at your car?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Not in my car, but I retrofitted more than 200 and flashed nearly the same amount. 

CU Oliver


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

milkyway i know that you have lots of experience with it
but you dont saw, that i have asked Baard


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Ups - sorry. 

CU Oliver


----------



## enemigo13 (Dec 1, 2016)

why cluster needed flashing? coding is enough to write vin, why flash?


----------



## Baard (Feb 6, 2017)

uragan1987 said:


> Baard do you have a retrofited 6WA at your car?


I had the 6WA-kombi in the car when I tried programming.
The car had a basic kombi before I started.



milkyway said:


> Hello!
> If you calculate a TAL with an i-level before 11-03-50x and a ZK before 0311 in your VO you should get problems. In that case the result should be a dark cluster and a destroyed SWFL (mostly only one). Normally your kombi should be still existing in SVT (after read ECU, not read VCM). If not, then you have a real big problem.
> 
> Why is the calculation with an i-level 11-03-50x or higher neccessary. There was no 6WA before in a F10 - the calculation must be wrong.


I used ZK 0311 the whole time.
The reason I tried older i-level (shipm.) is that the kombi and donor car was built early 2010. I understand now that the system does not work that way.

I managed to bring the kombi back to life yesterday.
This procedure worked:


SVT Actual - read (ECU)
i-step shipm. F010-11-03-514
Calculate
This gave me *similar* HWELs in red and blue
HW-IDs from actual
TAL - program as usual




I came to life with F01 graphics, then switched to F11 in the final step.

I tried a lot of F11 shipm. i-steps, but none of them gave me the required HWEL_0000005D_004_003_001. 
It seems like the normal F10/F11 6WA is HWEL_0000005D_005_000_000.

The firmware I loaded only works 95%.
I don't get door open graphics and there is something strange with collision warning.

I thinking about using a fake F01 FA to find the right files for my hardware. Maybe I can use a combination of F01-files for my kombi and specific F11-files


----------



## Baard (Feb 6, 2017)

enemigo13 said:


> why cluster needed flashing? coding is enough to write vin, why flash?


But is coding enough when using a F01-cluster in F11?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Try with other pzdata from 2015, 
Maybe you have brocken data files


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Anyone attempted a 6WA Retrofit on a f25? I have flashed the ZGW02 4SK with latest sw but cannot get comms to the KOMBI or ZBE3, if I install an f10 ZGW02 from an f10 I get comms to both but I cannot use it as one of the flexray channels are faulty, the sw is the same on both units.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

it have to work. check cable or maybe pinout/pinin changes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wEhxsuzS6E


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

It's working, I just think it may be there's an issue with the swfl in ZGW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

Could anyone please chime in on how to fix this issue.

I got this error when I pressed start right before flashing the kombi.

This is for a 6WB cluster by the way

http://i66.tinypic.com/f24o05.jpg


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

Could anyone please chime in on how to fix this issue.

I got this error when I pressed start right before flashing the kombi.

This is for a 6WB cluster by the way

http://i66.tinypic.com/f24o05.jpg


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

load your car's FA and try to choose "read vin out of FA" instead of using "Enter VIN"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

first:, you are on the wrong thread, there is a thread for F25 and 6WB
sec: 6WB dont support FA from F25, you have to search for F010, F001


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nuiisance said:


> Could anyone please chime in on how to fix this issue.
> 
> I got this error when I pressed start right before flashing the kombi.
> 
> ...


I replied to your same PM. FA Null is VIN problem.


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same PM. FA Null is VIN problem.


Just wanted to update anyone in case they are going through the samething.

Flashed my kombi and got the cluster working on my 2014 F15 without any errors, or the red dot, also my mileage and service intervals are all back to normal.

Thanks to BMWDD, and Shawn for helping me out. (instead of choosing Read VIN, I choose the read vin from fa option and it went smoothly, the flash took about 14 minutes, everything resetted and was good to go.

Secondly what uragan1987 said about having to go through the F001 FA is incorrect at least for me I used the F25 FA and coded it as per YReisers guide.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

YReisers guide?
can you post the guide?
You speak about F25 or F25 LCI? and 6WA or 6WB?

PS:
If you speak about this guide, then its a 6WA,
i cant speak about 6WA, cause i have retrofit only 6WB
But i think on 6WA is F25 listed, so it will work with F25 FA, but on 6WB, there is no F25 listed, dunno how you did it


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is the guide I used from YReiser

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=375354&d=1367996061

This guide will work for the 6WB I just followed it step to step and in one try of flashing and using the R270 programmer to remove the vin from the 160D chip, no need to touch the 95320 chip because once you flash it will automatically write your cars vin after flashing.

Also from my experience the SOIC test clip worked fine and I didn't need to Desolder anything.

Also if anyone is looking for a R270 programmer with the SOIC clip I have one for sale. It is the same one I used for my retrofit. It comes complete no need for anything else.

Send a Pm if interested



uragan1987 said:


> YReisers guide?
> can you post the guide?
> You speak about F25 or F25 LCI? and 6WA or 6WB?
> 
> ...


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Nuiisance i did the same with a SOIC Clip, without desolder
but the problem was with Esys and setup right FA, cause there was no F25 at DKOMBI listed
and i have still problems to code it, i have to use a F010 FA to code and to flash it

If you do it with main F25 FA(code, flash), just write your solution, maybe it will work


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

uragan1987 said:


> Nuiisance i did the same with a SOIC Clip, without desolder
> but the problem was with Esys and setup right FA, cause there was no F25 at DKOMBI listed
> and i have still problems to code it, i have to use a F010 FA to code and to flash it
> 
> If you do it with main F25 FA(code, flash), just write your solution, maybe it will work


Sorry Uragan can you send me a screen shot of what you mean I don't know which part you are talking about.

When I plugged in my 6WB kombi there was nothing under DKombi either, I mean it was there but no cafd file to code, but once I flashed it, it then showed up under my DKombi with a green light to the left of the file.

Sorry not sure if I'm being clear enough I am in no way an advanced user for esys


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

You flashed which psdzdata version?
And whats your car year?
Maybe you are right and new data has F25 inside DKombi, i used 11.2014 anf i cant code it with F25 FA


----------



## enemigo13 (Dec 1, 2016)

uragan1987 said:


> Nuiisance i did the same with a SOIC Clip, without desolder
> but the problem was with Esys and setup right FA, cause there was no F25 at DKOMBI listed
> and i have still problems to code it, i have to use a F010 FA to code and to flash it
> 
> If you do it with main F25 FA(code, flash), just write your solution, maybe it will work


how do you connect clip to adapter board? as I tried but get "00 00 ... " in the readout, but if I desolder and read it is fine (2 seconds job to desolder with hot air gun)


----------



## Nuiisance (Dec 31, 2016)

I soldered mine from the top of the board with the SOIC8 wires facing the black box in the middle of the R270 board. Its a tight fit for the SOIC8 test clip wires but its fine.

You need to play around with the clip seating positions, everytime I plug mine in and clip it to the eeprom chip I have to play with it a couple times before the seating position is perfect.



enemigo13 said:


> how do you connect clip to adapter board? as I tried but get "00 00 ... " in the readout, but if I desolder and read it is fine (2 seconds job to desolder with hot air gun)


----------



## vinzer995 (Dec 15, 2013)

i have 6WB without HUD connector but my car have HUD ,
i am wondering if i solder tin a new HSD connector like in 
image1 in appropriate empty housing of 6WB pcb image2 ( image2 is from 6WA but in 6WB is the same ) i could get HUD working?
Somebody have just tried it ?

image1










image2


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You need not only the connector, you will need at least appr. 12 resistors.

CU Oliver


----------



## enemigo13 (Dec 1, 2016)

anyone tried to retrofit non LCI 6wa F10 cluster to LCI F10? bmw part numbers are different any issues with it?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

non LCI 6wa? whats this?
if you mean a 6WA from an non LCI F10 retrofit to a LCI F10
it should work, just flash it with last flash files


----------



## zeusrazvy (Jun 10, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Red Dot is EEPROM issue.


my problem is not the red dot.. is the service interval...yellow triangle for all the services? is eeprom issue as well? or i need to code something else?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeusrazvy said:


> my problem is not the red dot.. is the service interval...yellow triangle for all the services? is eeprom issue as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


No idea. I would fix Red Dot first and see if Service Data syncs.


----------



## zeusrazvy (Jun 10, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No idea. I would fix Red Dot first and see if Service Data syncs.


3 4 weeks for r270 to arrive.. so i will survive with just a red dot i am not bothered at all..as long as i can solve the service dates.. anyone else any ideas?









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico1902 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi, you can reset the lights either manually via kombi or using ista-d, then you can use ista-d to adjust the data to match when it should be due according to your service history. I don't know of any other way to adjust it after it has been reset.


----------



## zeusrazvy (Jun 10, 2016)

so.. i received the r270 all went brilliant working perfectly.

question : which is the mileage line in r270? and what needs to be changed to FF? and how i can doible check if miles have been erased

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Use the blank odometer function in the software. Here you can change or erase the odometer. The function will do it for you.

CU Oliver


----------



## zeusrazvy (Jun 10, 2016)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Use the blank odometer function in the software. Here you can change or erase the odometer. The function will do it for you.
> 
> CU Oliver


M35080/160D option you mean? when i press read is 0km... before changing the details in bin. after changing is still 0  and now is working on my car.. if i press read it should show the mileage?

it should read the correct mileage?

Can i install a 100000k miles cluster after mileage erase in a 20k miles car? or it needs to be lower?









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## zeusrazvy (Jun 10, 2016)

i am back again.. everything works fine except speed lim and cruise control . any ideas?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## zeusrazvy (Jun 10, 2016)

this is the error that i get when i try to erase mileage.. any advice?









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

zeusrazvy said:


> i am back again.. everything works fine except speed lim and cruise control . any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hello!

You have to update your ZGW.

CU Oliver


----------



## Lordco (Sep 23, 2017)

hello I am very happy to be part of the forum I need your help I have a BMW M550D and I do not see the logo M550D in kombi is what it is normal my car and 07/12 date of manufacture ! Thank you for your help


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

After failing miserably with my 6WB install I bought a 6WA cluster, follow the instructions again from the start and got everything working, thanks to you guys here, now I am confident when I buy the next 6WB cluster there would be no issues installing that, thanks again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi to all,
I would like to replace standard dashboard in my X4 with the 6wa.
Are the connections pin located in same order? Can I remove the connector from the actual dashboard and insert it straight to the 6wa via adapter 611.3838.4666?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

clausx3 said:


> Hi to all,
> I would like to replace standard dashboard in my X4 with the 6wa.
> Are the connections pin located in same order? Can I remove the connector from the actual dashboard and insert it straight to the 6wa via adapter 611.3838.4666?
> Thanks!!!!


If you have basic kombi (with one small display in center) then the connector is different, if you have basic kombi with biggest display on the right side, it do have same connector like 6WA


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

standa said:


> If you have basic kombi (with one small display in center) then the connector is different, if you have basic kombi with biggest display on the right side, it do have same connector like 6WA


Yes, I have the second type, so it's a good notice!!!
Thank you very much for your fast reply :thumbup:


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi to all
I want to thank the whole forum and particularly Shawn and Standa for the support you provided that has allowed me to upgrade my dashboard with 6WA and to have everything working in 10 minutes.
Thanks again :clap::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clausx3 said:


> Hi to all
> I want to thank the whole forum and particularly Shawn and Standa for the support you provided that has allowed me to upgrade my dashboard with 6WA and to have everything working in 10 minutes.
> Thanks again :clap::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

Hi all

Hope somebody out there can help?
I fitted a 6wa in my f10 .
Had to remove the eeprom as my r270 would not read it on the board.
After the kombi going blank I recovered it by choosing an old I step shipment.
All was working great for a week.

The problem is when I went to the car this morning for work my kombi is dead.
It was working perfectly fine when I used my car the previous night.
Now it won't even light up.

Anybody got any ideas?

Tony


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

Hi all

Hope somebody out there can help?
I fitted a 6wa in my f10 .
Had to remove the eeprom as my r270 would not read it on the board.
After the kombi going blank I recovered it by choosing an old I step shipment.
All was working great for a week.

The problem is when I went to the car this morning for work my kombi is dead.
It was working perfectly fine when I used my car the previous night.
Now it won't even light up.

Anybody got any ideas?

Tony


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

asjsrs said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope somebody out there can help?
> I fitted a 6wa in my f10 .
> ...


Hi,
is it completely off or has a malfunction? in the first case it could be a simple electrical problem (a disconnected wire, a fuse etc.), in the second case it is difficult to say without looking ...maybe a bad welding of the eeprom pin?:dunno:


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

neilrmp said:


> After failing miserably with my 6WB install I bought a 6WA cluster, follow the instructions again from the start and got everything working, thanks to you guys here, now I am confident when I buy the next 6WB cluster there would be no issues installing that, thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

Wardman said:


> neilrmp said:
> 
> 
> > After failing miserably with my 6WB install I bought a 6WA cluster, follow the instructions again from the start and got everything working, thanks to you guys here, now I am confident when I buy the next 6WB cluster there would be no issues installing that, thanks again
> ...


----------



## RomeoOscar (Sep 19, 2013)

Can you PM me the details on how to do this as well?


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

RomeoOscar said:


> Can you PM me the details on how to do this as well?


it is on this forum just search 6wA retrofit, I followed the post and got it done, I am not the original poster.


----------



## J306TD (Aug 11, 2017)

Wish all the LCD display on my F30 was like that 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

-


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I bought a used Kombi for my F20 and it has 35160WT. I am confused if R270 could change VIN in 35160WT or not as someone said it couldn't change mileage but it can change VIN.

The Kombi has less mileage than my car so I wonder if erasing the VIN is enough for me to use it. 

I had desoldered the EEPROM from the board and read it using R270 and found that the VIN Hex address is different from those described in the 6WA Retrofit guide.

I couldn't find the donor VINs in these addresses:
70 0F
80 00-0F

590 0E-0F
5A0 00-04

Instead I found only short VINs in
2B0 0E-0F
2C0 00-04

580 0D-0F
590 00-03

6E0 0A-0F
6F0 00-01

Do you have any idea?

Please help.

Regards,
William


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Long and short VIN are only in bigger 6WA cluster like F1x clusters. In a F20 cluster you will find the three short VINs.

CU Oliver


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Oliver,

Does it mean F20 6WA has 3 short vins, and I just need to modify them to all FF then write the bin file back to 35160WT and it will work?

Many thanks



milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Long and short VIN are only in bigger 6WA cluster like F1x clusters. In a F20 cluster you will find the three short VINs.
> 
> CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You're right.

The simplest thing to check the bin file for short an long VINs. 6WA from F2x, F3x and F1x are different, so you can find 3 short VINs, one long and two short VINs or one long and one short VIN inside. They are easily to detect.

CU Oliver


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Oliver,

Thanks for your input.

Besides, do you know is it safe for me to write the bin back to 35160WT using R270? I will leave the mileage untouched and I just want to change VIN only.

Thanks again.

Regards,
William.


----------



## myztique (Dec 8, 2016)

hkgans said:


> Hi Oliver,
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> ...


if its lower than ur car has then its not dangerous


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi mystique,



myztique said:


> if its lower than ur car has then its not dangerous


Thanks, I will try and report back here.


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you Oliver, mystique and Shawn,

I have put a used F45 (2015/11 extended display) Kombi into my F20 (2012/3). The kombi has a 53160WT EEPROM.

I desoldered the EEPROM and then used R270 to erase 3 short VINs and re-soldered it back on. After I installed it into my car, it accepted my car's mileage with a red-dot.

I tried to VO Code the Kombi using my car's FA. As I expected that E-Sys would fail with KIS error because F20 does not recognise F45 Kombi. I ended up creating a new FA based on the donor's VIN. VO coding went through afterwards.

Now I need to manually FDL a few dozens of code so that it matches my car.

Fault / mismatch:
1. F20 doesn't have electronic parking brake
2. Can switch on dynamic cruise control but it failed to activate (need to flash FEM to same level?)
3. Kombi does not show media list, navigation info, phone, or speech screen etc 
4. It shows F45 car image instead of F20 (changing BR_KENNUNG to F20 didn't work)

Thoughts anyone?

Regards,
William.



hkgans said:


> Hi mystique,
> 
> Thanks, I will try and report back here.


----------



## mini-me (Nov 15, 2006)

*6WB coding on F10*

I am trying to change the VIN on my F10 6WB using the R270 tool. I have the tool configured and can read the EEPROM but there is no (apparent) VIN stored in the EEPROM, every bit of data from 0:0 to 7F0:0F reads '80'.

One other strange item is that reading the EEPROM frequently fails at 33/2048.

Any suggestions for what I am doing wrong here?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

hkgans said:


> Hi Oliver,
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> ...


you will get red dot if milage is not at 0
so you have to put milage to 0


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

hkgans said:


> ....
> I tried to VO Code the Kombi using my car's FA. As I expected that E-Sys would fail with KIS error because F20 does not recognise F45 Kombi. I ended up creating a new FA based on the donor's VIN. VO coding went through afterwards.
> ...
> William.


did you code whole car with new created FA?


----------



## mini-me (Nov 15, 2006)

uragan1987 said:


> you will get red dot if mileage is not at 0
> so you have to put mileage to 0


Mileage on 6wb cluster was lower than current mileage on my car so I did not adjust mileage in the cluster.



uragan1987 said:


> did you code whole car with new created FA?


Yes, modified FA with e-sys and did a kombi replacement and complete car code in ISTA/P

The error readout from ISTA is that VIN in kombi is incorrect. I have tried correcting the VIN in kombi but don't see the VIN when reading the EEPROM in the R270 tool.

Kombi is working perfectly but has red dot and adds 3 miles to odometer every time power is cycled.


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

uragan1987 said:


> did you code whole car with new created FA?


Hi Uragan,

Of course I didn't code the whole car with that newly created FA because mine is F20 and the donor's is F45. I just VO coded the combi in my car with that FA in order to write VIN and to get rid of red dot. Afterwards I have to manually FDL the differences (by referring to TM's CAFD tool compare function between my previous 6WA with this 6WA) and remove the electronic parking brake check.

The reason why I put a F45's kombi in F20 is that I want to retrofit a HUD. As you know, F20 doesn't have oem HUD. I managed to plug a F56's HUD (which is similar to F45's) and it works. The most difficult job will be putting the HUD inside F20's relatively small dash space.


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

mini-me said:


> I am trying to change the VIN on my F10 6WB using the R270 tool. I have the tool configured and can read the EEPROM but there is no (apparent) VIN stored in the EEPROM, every bit of data from 0:0 to 7F0:0F reads '80'.
> 
> One other strange item is that reading the EEPROM frequently fails at 33/2048.
> 
> Any suggestions for what I am doing wrong here?


Hi Mini-me

Did you go through the entire bin file to locate the donor's VIN? The Vin may be stored in multiple places, short/long VIN. You have to find it manually.

And did you desolder the EEPROM or just using SOIC test clip?


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

mini-me said:


> Mileage on 6wb cluster was lower than current mileage on my car so I did not adjust mileage in the cluster.
> 
> Yes, modified FA with e-sys and did a kombi replacement and complete car code in ISTA/P
> 
> ...


Hey I just did my other 6wb cluster today, it is a used cluster and I managed to remove vin and code to my car without red dot, all the info is in the retrofit 6wb post, I did lines 70, 80. 2E0, 590, and 5A0 as described.i code with ISTA/P to update boot loader and coding file

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mini-me (Nov 15, 2006)

hkgans said:


> Hi Mini-me
> 
> Did you go through the entire bin file to locate the donor's VIN? The Vin may be stored in multiple places, short/long VIN. You have to find it manually.
> 
> And did you desolder the EEPROM or just using SOIC test clip?


I used the SOIC test clip, no desoldering.

There was no VIN in the EEPROM bin file that I could find, every data field was ***8216;80***8217;

I can post the extracted bin file here if it is valuable.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## mini-me (Nov 15, 2006)

neilrmp said:


> Hey I just did my other 6wb cluster today, it is a used cluster and I managed to remove vin and code to my car without red dot, all the info is in the retrofit 6wb post, I did lines 70, 80. 2E0, 590, and 5A0 as described.i code with ISTA/P to update boot loader and coding file
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you desolder EEPROM or use SOIC clip?

Any chance you can loan me your R270 tool to eliminate this from my troubles?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

mini-me said:


> Did you desolder EEPROM or use SOIC clip?
> 
> Any chance you can loan me your R270 tool to eliminate this from my troubles?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I used SOIC clip, you only desoldered if you want to erase mileage, getting 80 means your clip is not on reading properly, you should be getting lots of data, check your clip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

neilrmp said:


> Hey I just did my other 6wb cluster today, it is a used cluster and I managed to remove vin and code to my car without red dot, all the info is in the retrofit 6wb post, I did lines 70, 80. 2E0, 590, and 5A0 as described.i code with ISTA/P to update boot loader and coding file
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Neilrmp,

What EEPROM you have in those 6WB? 35160WT?


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

hkgans said:


> Hi Neilrmp,
> 
> What EEPROM you have in those 6WB? 35160WT?


Yes I think the 160 are the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

Finally got my Kombi working properly. 
There was a tare in the pcb ribbon from the daughter board to mother board that kept shutting the Kombi down.

The only thing is my cruise wont work. Ive changed the kombi to high in cic.
Ive read that I need to update the ZWG so it can communicate with the kombi
Would I need to flash this as I cant vo code it?


Tony


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

Finally got my Kombi working properly. 
There was a tare in the pcb ribbon from the daughter board to mother board that kept shutting the Kombi down.

The only thing is my cruise wont work. Ive changed the kombi to high in cic.
Ive read that I need to update the ZWG so it can communicate with the kombi
Would I need to flash this as I cant vo code it?


Tony


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, you need to flash zgw, icm, kombi, cas, and maybe others. They need to be on the same i-level. Then cruise control will work.


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.
I thought it was only the kombi, hu_cic and zgw that needed doing?
Ive done this before years ago on a f30. 
Cant rememder all but do know ive never done the cas or icm


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hu cic has nothing to do with cruise control. Try to flash zgw, icm, dde, kombi to same i-level.


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello all, 

It's possible to install a F87 kombi (6WA) into a F21 135i (2012)?

Thank's in advance!


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

I have tried to flash the ZGW but get a timeout error.
This put my car in transport mode and wouldn't let me into the car.
To recover this I VO coded the Kombi to wake up the car.

So I tried connecting via the gateway and got the same error. 
How can I code the ZGW to get my cruise working again?


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

I have tried to flash the ZGW but get a timeout error.
This put my car in transport mode and wouldn't let me code the ZGW
To recover this I VO coded the Kombi to wake up the car.

So I tried connecting via the gateway and got the same error. 
How can I code the ZGW to get my cruise working again?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

asjsrs said:


> I have tried to flash the ZGW but get a timeout error.
> This put my car in transport mode and wouldn't let me into the car.
> To recover this I VO coded the Kombi to wake up the car.
> 
> ...


can you connect via ISTA/D?
TRansport Mode can fixed there


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

To bring out the ZGW from transport mode it's enough to code one ECU (f.e. ZBE). But you cannot flash an old ZGW (metal ZGW 1 from 2010 to beginning of 2011)) with an enet cable. Therefore an Icom is highly recommended.

CU Oliver


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

Im out of transport mode by vo coding another ecu.
My car is build 0311
If i change the build date will it still not work?
Is doing the zgw the only way to get my cruise working again?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Unfortunately yes.

CU Oliver


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info its appreciated

Looks like cruise is out then lol.


----------



## myztique (Dec 8, 2016)

jaramillo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> It's possible to install a F87 kombi (6WA) into a F21 135i (2012)?
> 
> Thank's in advance!


yes you can, but you will need to put 6WA into ur current kombi corpse, that means u will need to cut edges on 6wa, or u can cut ur top panel so 6wa can fit in


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

did you tried to VO code bkombi without 6wa in your vo list?

If the vin shows **** the kombi vin was erased and not show your vin until you code the kombi... or flash it...


----------



## igiako (Dec 18, 2017)

jpcampa said:


> did you tried to VO code bkombi without 6wa in your vo list?


Although I can't see any point in that (to my knowledge at least) I did but no luck...



jpcampa said:


> If the vin shows **** the kombi vin was erased and not show your vin until you code the kombi... or flash it...


I should probably try and flash it. Problem is I do not have a charger...


----------



## igiako (Dec 18, 2017)

Ok, finally managed to code the kombi.
I had to erase BKOMBI from SVT, write it to the car, then Read SVT (ECU) and voila... KOMBI appeared in the SVT. Coding completed without errors after that.
Only two things now:
1) Mileage is correct but I have the red dot
2) A new vehicle service requirement for 12/2017 appeared on the idrive: Visual inspection....(or something to that extent).

Any ideas?


----------



## igiako (Dec 18, 2017)

Does the button "Post quick reply" always produce double posts???


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

igiako its a used KOMBI?
if yes, you have to set milage to 0 and remove VIN
check ISTA-D for error codes


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

igiako its a used KOMBI?
if yes, you have to set milage to 0 and remove VIN
check ISTA-D for error codes


----------



## igiako (Dec 18, 2017)

uragan1987 said:


> igiako its a used KOMBI?
> if yes, you have to set milage to 0 and remove VIN
> check ISTA-D for error codes


Yes it is a used cluster and the above were done by the seller.
I checked the mileage before installing and it was 0. Also before coding it, VIN showed *****.
The seller told me that he wrote my car's VIN to one place in the EEPROM and nulled the rest (coded like a new cluster).


----------



## maruder007 (Oct 28, 2017)

Bought a used 6WA speedometer from a dealer. The mileage has already been erased and the correct VIN has been programmed. According to the seller, the speedometer should now work plug and play. 
Unfortunately, the date cannot be set, the servie display does not work and the navigation arrows are not displayed. The original mileage are copied correctly - no red dot. 

The car (F31,04/2014) is equiped with HU_entrynav. I connected a Most cable (from HU to 6WA). 
Do I have to activate the Most Bus communication of the HU first, or other settings have to be coded?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## igiako (Dec 18, 2017)

maruder007 said:


> Bought a used 6WA speedometer from a dealer. The mileage has already been erased and the correct VIN has been programmed. According to the seller, the speedometer should now work plug and play.
> Unfortunately, the date cannot be set, the servie display does not work and the navigation arrows are not displayed. The original mileage are copied correctly - no red dot.
> 
> The car (F31,04/2014) is equiped with HU_entrynav. I connected a Most cable (from HU to 6WA).
> ...


To my experience, HU has to be VO coded with 6WA added to the FA in order to enable MOST communication with cluster.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

1. change master FA with 6WA
2. on new ECUs your car dont have cafd, you have to detect CAF by SWE
3. code whole car with new FA


----------



## maruder007 (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for the answers. I'll test it and give you feedback if it works... .


----------



## supermarket (Jan 26, 2018)

Has anyone ever gone in the other direction, a ***8220;downgrade***8221;*from the 6WB D-KOMBI to 6WA ***8220;extended***8221; KOMBI? Is that possible in an F30?


----------



## supermarket (Jan 26, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## Bedek (Jan 21, 2018)

I have successfuly retrofited 6wa to f30 ( had a basic combi) i have deleted eeprom and coded it but still have red dot, but that is not the problem .. Problem is that my car had 200032 km and new kombi took the mileage but i drove 5 km and 
on the cluster it said 200037 and that is okay but when i powered the car next time mileage is reset to 200032 km !?? and i tried to do test drive again and now was 200045 and after powering car next time mileage again went down back to 200032?
Does anyone have clue why?


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Bedek said:


> I have successfuly retrofited 6wa to f30 ( had a basic combi) i have deleted eeprom and coded it but still have red dot, but that is not the problem .. Problem is that my car had 200032 km and new kombi took the mileage but i drove 5 km and
> on the cluster it said 200037 and that is okay but when i powered the car next time mileage is reset to 200032 km !?? and i tried to do test drive again and now was 200045 and after powering car next time mileage again went down back to 200032?
> Does anyone have clue why?


Go back and check that u blanked all the vins, short and long.

Anyone get a bunch of question marks when starting the r270 software? It seems to work ok after pressing ok but wanna make sure it's installed rite before I open my cluster. Thanks.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

That's not a question of VIN (short and long). I fear you have not deleted the odometer or you wasn't able to do this with a R270 due to a new 160WT eeprom with chip-id.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

That's not a question of VIN (short and long). I fear you have not deleted the odometer or you wasn't able to do this with a R270 due to a new 160WT eeprom with chip-id.

CU Oliver


----------



## Bedek (Jan 21, 2018)

I didnt touch odometer since kombi had less milege than my car. I have tried another aproach- since i have basic kombi with the same chip i soliderd basic kombi chip into the 6wa cluster , mileage now works saves how it should.. i flashed the kombi and i got ending flashed with warining and the red dot is still present, maybe it is due to the flash with error so i will flash kombi again .. but if the red dot would still be present than maybe 16dowq are not compatible ... but if mileage works i dont mind red dot...

Maybe you know , have or know somebody who has it.. I have bought 6wa without housing / glass because i used mine from basic kombi .. But i didnt get mileage resset button with kombi.. so I have cap for button from my basic kombi but the button itself it not a match they are different. Long story short do you maybe have button or anybody else i would like to buy it because all part dealers have is complete kombi...

Thanks



milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> That's not a question of VIN (short and long). I fear you have not deleted the odometer or you wasn't able to do this with a R270 due to a new 160WT eeprom with chip-id.
> 
> CU Oliver


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

if milkyway tell you, to clear odometer at kombi, just do it
and dont use new chip, only the original one


> ending flashed with warining


which one?


----------



## Bedek (Jan 21, 2018)

I will delete original put it back and see what happens, tryied this way just to see if red dot is gone with this aproach since nobody in this topic tried that 

The warning i dont know what is i didint see anything in the esys and when i go to log in esys folder i try to find it but simply cant there is to much data in there from the session even with crtl+F...

I tried to flash kombi today again just to get maybe the warning again but it didnt let me : 
Esys went with eror SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs........ i tried Shawns aproach with selecting HW-IDs from SVTactual and than flashing and it started flashing but it was done in 2 sec which is odd... this error didnt occur first time when i flashed it and the steps and selections were the same?! When i selectede istep from Master ( VCM) it said that my Istep isF020-12-7-533 ..

NOTE_*: 1st time i used esys with launcher ... this time when i got error i was using it directly as sudgested in forum



uragan1987 said:


> if milkyway tell you, to clear odometer at kombi, just do it
> and dont use new chip, only the original one
> 
> which one?


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,

I'm retrofitting a 6WA Gen3.1 Kombi2 for F20, however I couldn't find the eeprom 35160WT on the backside of the circuit board. Is there anyone knows if the EEPROM is on the front side (the needle side)? The new Kombi2 has a different needle structure that I'm not able to remove them fearing those would break easily. Is there anyone knows how to remove the needles if I have to access the front side?





































Am I missing something here in the yellowish-white connector?


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

duplicated


----------



## couleurs (Mar 20, 2016)

Anyone have a virgin F20 bin? 
I want to compare to my original and blanked VIN bins...
Thanks!


----------



## couleurs (Mar 20, 2016)

Quick Reply Duplicate


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,

I removed all 3 needles using a sharp angled tweezer and successfully detached the PCB board. Found out that the EEPROM is 35128WT.



















I just need to change VIN as the milage of my car is greater than the used kombi, Is there anyone know a workable and cheap programmer tool like R270 (R270 can't read/update 35128WT) that can write VIN to it?


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

hkgans said:


> Hi,
> 
> I removed all 3 needles using a sharp angled tweezer and successfully detached the PCB board. Found out that the EEPROM is 35128WT.
> 
> ...


Does anyone kno? R270 should b enough to blank the vin. Where u located?


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

Jhnblckwood said:


> Does anyone kno? R270 should b enough to blank the vin. Where u located?


Hi Jhnblckwood,

Are you sure R270 can read? Which EEPROM type did you choose? I can't find M35128 in the list under 'Other' category, only 35160. My R270 SW is v1.2.


----------



## gljuk (Jul 1, 2018)

Dear community, tried to retrofit 6WA to my 10.2010 F10. Followed all the stens from retrofitting guide. Used option HW-ID from SVTactual, otherwise it did not start flashing. After flash got error:

[KOMBI - 60] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[Exception - KOMBI - 60] job failed with negative response error: 
code: ECU could not startup in application, e.g. after successful Softwareupdate

Now there is only one LED blinking on the kombi and i can not flash it again, since i get the next error:
MCDDiagService<id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET>

I see the 6WA is bricked. Is there any way to get it back to life?
Just rename attached .PDF to .RAR I have attached all the files i used.
Thank you


----------



## gljuk (Jul 1, 2018)

PM sent. Thank you, *Oliver*


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Solved 

CU Oliver


----------



## gljuk (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks to Oliver, the problem is solved. Enjoying 6WA now. 

God of BMW coding/programming


----------



## gljuk (Jul 1, 2018)

Sorry guys, it is me, again. 

Thanks to Oliver, the dash has been coded. I thought, red dot would go away after coding and car go deep sleep, but... The RED dot is still on. Today took the dash from the car, read the dump. Looked into the dump and saw that short vin is not from my car!!! The long vin is mine. The mileage is also not changed, it is original car's mileage, not mine, although when installed to the car, i see my car's mileage with red dot.

Edited dump and put short vin by hands. Next i will try to reset the mileage with R270. I have already tried that before, but since the dash had lower mileage than my car, i have left it in the dump. It there anything else to do?
If somebody could help me, i have attached the original dump, modified dump, then dump i have read today and, the last one, my modified dump with short vin fix. 

Looking forward to your reply. Just want to enjoy my car 
Thanks


----------



## gljuk (Jul 1, 2018)

I have managed. Vin was wrong. Don't know, where It came from.


----------



## gljuk (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks, mate ***x1f642; now It is all right. Seems, it's the only forum i've found, where community is really trying to help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

I have the problem with write eprom 6wa,compare me the image in writing...What can be the cause?

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=806430&stc=1&d=1531144554


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Is it the original file, only with edited VIN long and short? Eeprom 160DOWQ or 160WT?

CU Oliver


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

160d0wt


----------



## gljuk (Jul 1, 2018)

Had no problem with 160d AnD r270. Check adapter for cold joints, Check programmer's supply voltage. Did you use special functions menu with r270?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

i am using the classic guide for read and write eprom...
On the Main Screen, click on "MCU" and select "160D/35160",read, modify and write

it's wrong?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm a beginner, never done such a thing :-I


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Should be ok. The questio is what did you changed? Only long VIN in 00070 0F and 00080 the hole line and 00590 0E and 0F and 005A0 from 00 to 04 (with FF)?

CU Oliver


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes, I have changed this way


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

In that case you make an error but I can't say which one without a look onto your pc.

CU Oliver


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

Do you want to control remotely?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The easiest way would be via Teamviewer.

CU Oliver


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

Give me a 30min ok?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

OK. Have to hurry up at 6pm. Should be time enough.

CU Oliver


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

i'm here,are you ready?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Please send Teamviewer id and pw via PN.

CU Oliver


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

I wanted to thank the milkyway user who helped me to reset the 6WA VIN, I also solved the CAFD injection ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

One last question, while on always 6WA with 35160WT chip is it possible to reset VIN with R270?


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

valedb82 said:


> One last question, while on always 6WA with 35160WT chip is it possible to reset VIN with R270?


Last time I did I had removed 35160WT from board to read and erase and R270 can do, no problem. Don't know if you can do with R270 on board using a test-clip.


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

Jhnblckwood said:


> Does anyone kno? R270 should b enough to blank the vin. Where u located?


I removed 35128WT from pcb (with some damages , I broke a pad, hope it can still connect)



















Confirmed that R270 can only read part of what is inside it using 160/35160 MCU setting. I found just one long VIN. So R270 is not enough.

What to try?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

If you are using a hot air soldering station please use it with 380°C - with lower temperatures you will damage the board - with higher temperatures the eeprom.

Use Diagprog MK2 for the 35128WT. Odometer cannot be erased - only with emulator.

CU Oliver


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

I would like to reset my old kombi basic, then proceed with R270?
What are the lines to correct on F30?


----------



## peter2 (Jan 11, 2015)

35128WT can Read by digiprog usb mk2 ?


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> If you are using a hot air soldering station please use it with 380°C - with lower temperatures you will damage the board - with higher temperatures the eeprom.
> 
> ...


Thank you Oliver. I have just ordered a copy of MK2 and emulator so lets see if it works.


----------



## peter2 (Jan 11, 2015)

Where so you order mk2 ?


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

peter2 said:


> Where so you order mk2 ?


I don't have dealers in my area so I ordered it from dp4 website


----------



## peter2 (Jan 11, 2015)

This one? 
https://shop.diagprog.com/product-eng-34-CodiprogUSB-MK2.html

What software to use ?


----------



## Proxypt (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi everyone.

I am posting this post and bugging you all as my last resort. I am running a 07/2012 F11 20d. Last week i installed a 6wa cluster ( came from a 2011 f11) to replace my standard one. Everything went well but I am stuck with two problems:

- After te retrofit the car “thinks” that I have adaptive cruise control (acc), witch i don’t, and for that reason as soon as I start the car i have a acc error witch disables the normal cruise control function and the speed limit function.

- I have driving modes (eco, normal, sport, sport+), but in the 6wa I cant see the eco pro mode from the drop down list and I don’t have the eco pro display mode in the cluster.

Until now the only solutions that were given to me are:

- Go to a bmw dealership and ask at my own risk to upgrade the entire modules of the car to the 2014 version.

- Sell the 6wa cluster and buy another one to try.

Does anyone as a ideia to help me if there is some kind of coding/flashing that I can still try to get the 6wa full operational?


Thank you very much


----------



## Walopower (Apr 15, 2012)

How I erase VIN from this 2004 kombi, it's with different address than in retrofit quide. I see that donor vin is G055402, can I only replace all G055402 with FF like this?
Thanks.


----------



## miguelsilv6 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello everyone!

Can anyone find the VIN in this file?

Above all, I wonder if the reading was correct? 

I need virgin to install on my BMW F20!

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

As always a F30 6WA has one long and three short VINs.

Original VIN in this eeprom is J522104, Kombi was never flashed, long VIN is still on 00 (70 from 07 till 80 adress 07).

You can find the first short VIN in 2B0 on 0E and 0F and the rest in 2C0 from 00 to 04, second in 590 from 01 to 07, third in 6B0 from 04 to 0A.

Deleted eeprom attached.

CU Oliver


----------



## miguelsilv6 (Feb 10, 2019)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> As always a F30 6WA has one long and three short VINs.
> 
> ...


I used the file you posted and wrote on the chip.

When I re-installed KOMBI before programming with Esys, the red ball was still present. It's normal?

I have not yet been able to do programming with Esys to see if it worked or not :dunno:


----------



## kelddamsbo (Apr 17, 2018)

I actually move a bit futher.
My KOMBI is one with HUD connector.
My car has not HUD, but I will remove 610 later.
I then added 610 to FA, and now I god the right TAL with HWEL Black.
Esys 3.27 flashed the kombi right, BTLD, FLSL and SWEL, but I did not write VIN, and then not CAFD.
I got the error :
TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2019/02/16-10:17:07.962
[KOMBI - 60] - [Exception - KOMBI - 60] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_CPS returned a negative response with response code generalProgrammingFailure; LinkName: KOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

The current VIN in the kombi is *****

Can somebody help ?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

miguelsilv6 said:


> I used the file you posted and wrote on the chip.
> 
> When I re-installed KOMBI before programming with Esys, the red ball was still present. It's normal?
> 
> I have not yet been able to do programming with Esys to see if it worked or not :dunno:


Hello!

When you install the kombi wiothout coding, the red dot will bes still present. When you inject the cafd and code the kombi the red dot will go away. The reason is that only via coding the VIN will be written inside the eeprom.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

kelddamsbo said:


> I actually move a bit futher.
> My KOMBI is one with HUD connector.
> My car has not HUD, but I will remove 610 later.
> I then added 610 to FA, and now I god the right TAL with HWEL Black.
> ...


Hello!

WDBI_CPS means WriteDataByIdentifier_Codierprüfstempel. In other words, E-Sys couldn't write the VIN into the eeprom. Mostly the reason is an eeprom which wasn't deleted correctly.

CU Oliver


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Proxypt said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am posting this post and bugging you all as my last resort. I am running a 07/2012 F11 20d. Last week i installed a 6wa cluster ( came from a 2011 f11) to replace my standard one. Everything went well but I am stuck with two problems:
> 
> ...


Do a TAL calculation as it could be that the 6WA is at a newer I-Level to other ECU's in your car. I have read here before that sometimes ECU's on different I-Levels can disable your cruise control. Follow this guide to see what needs updating. You will need the full PSDZDATA. Shawn Sheridan can help if you need links to it.


----------



## miguelsilv6 (Feb 10, 2019)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> When you install the kombi wiothout coding, the red dot will bes still present. When you inject the cafd and code the kombi the red dot will go away. The reason is that only via coding the VIN will be written inside the eeprom.
> 
> CU Oliver


Another question: Does this look like a virgin to you?










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## kelddamsbo (Apr 17, 2018)

I was told by the guy where I bought the kombi, that it's not so easy to code a kombi produced after 07/2015, the coding is different but possible:

He write:
Machine to do that is very expensive and Eproms are hard to get (I`m talking about original not China copy) but it`s possible.
If you didn`t made cluster coding before then you took one of the hardest cluster to learn. It`s 3rd from the top ;-)
Most complicated is M2 LCI black panel cluster. Second are LED clusters. And F3x made after 07/2015 is 3rd ;-)
If you want you can send it back and they will code it with your VIN and your car equipment (FA) Then this cluster will be plug and play (only need to clear error memory and make car sleep after that)
And we will need your car VIN and also which changes in equipment you made (retrofits)


----------



## kelddamsbo (Apr 17, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You are talking about 35160WT eeproms with chip-id. With normal equipment you cannot delete it, I can (Vin and odometer). The M2 LCI black panel has a 35128WT, also deleteable with special equipment but hard to desolder (you have to desamble the hole Kombi).

CU Oliver


----------



## kelddamsbo (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks, that make sense.
What equipment is used for delete it ?


----------



## kelddamsbo (Apr 17, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## miguelsilv6 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello,

I have tried flashing my ECU (KOMBI) to upgrade the cluster.

I had the basics and I want to by the medium.

But whenever I get I get this error:

Can anyone help?



> ExecutionID=2019/02/23-15:41:24.423
> [BKOMBI - 60] - [Exception - BKOMBI - 60] negative response error:
> code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
> description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_SVK has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; LinkName: BKOMBI_60_ETHERNET
> ...


----------



## miguelsilv6 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello,

I have tried flashing my ECU (KOMBI) to upgrade the cluster.

I had the basics and I want to by the medium.

But whenever I get I get this error:

Can anyone help?



> ExecutionID=2019/02/23-15:41:24.423
> [BKOMBI - 60] - [Exception - BKOMBI - 60] negative response error:
> code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
> description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_SVK has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; LinkName: BKOMBI_60_ETHERNET
> ...


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You have a 6WA installed? The flash tried to update your bkombi not the 6WA. Wrong SVT, wrong bus connection infos.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You have a 6WA installed? The flash tried to update your bkombi not the 6WA. Wrong SVT, wrong bus connection infos.

CU Oliver


----------



## miguelsilv6 (Feb 10, 2019)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> You have a 6WA installed? The flash tried to update your bkombi not the 6WA. Wrong SVT, wrong bus connection infos.
> 
> CU Oliver


How can I repair my SVT?

I had the 6WA connected, but without the MOST cable.

I will now test again with the MOST cable connected to the NBT


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

6WA without most? Are you sure?


----------



## miguelsilv6 (Feb 10, 2019)

It's a retrofit. My car had a KOMBI
I just called MOST now and I'll try flashing it!

How can I correct SVT to replace BKOMBI with KOMBI?


----------



## stuff.hunter (Dec 21, 2018)

---double post ---


----------



## stuff.hunter (Dec 21, 2018)

hi guys,
just got my 6wa installed and coded in my 2012 F10 with no issues at all. The cluster has been erased and flashed with my cars VIN by seller (got it on Polish auctions site, final cost with postage to Ireland circa 170euros).
Once installed in my car, there was no errors at all but warning that date / time is not set and everything (or almost everything) worked right out the box. Got my mate to code it in, and, surprise, all what he did was adding 6WA into VO which took approx. 5 minutes without other coding needed.
Well, it took me another 10 minutes to code navi and compass display on the cluster itself so wondering, is this whole complicated car (kombi) flashing process actually needed?

forgot to add, got NBT retrofitted as well...

Cheers,
Kris


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

A flash of kombi is only needed, when your kombi has an old i-level and your car has a new one (in this case your cruise control will not work). Or otherwise, your kombi is brand new and your car is old. In that case you have to update your ZGW.

And as I can see, my PN from today is outdated. 

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

A flash of kombi is only needed, when your kombi has an old i-level and your car has a new one (in this case your cruise control will not work). Or otherwise, your kombi is brand new and your car is old. In that case you have to update your ZGW.

And as I can see, my PN from today is outdated. 

CU Oliver


----------



## stuff.hunter (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah, it looks like


----------



## stuff.hunter (Dec 21, 2018)

guys, playing around with 6wa FDL coding and got a quick question: what DIM_SMOOTH_DIMWEEL does ? its set nicht_aktiv. By my guess, its for clocks dimming while on day mode...?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

did anybody ever read , modify , write succesfully 6wa clusters with eeprom 160D0WT chip?


----------



## minimega (Jul 11, 2006)

*BKOMBI to KOMBI upgrade*

see next post..


----------



## minimega (Jul 11, 2006)

*BKOMBI to KOMBI upgrade*

Hello to all the forum.
In my F31 from 01/2014 I successfully upgraded HU_CHAMP2 to HU_NBT and now I want to upgrade basic kombi to 6WA kombi.
Bought a used 6WA from Ebay, I just swapped in the car, updated SVT and injected CAF (thanks to Shawnsheridan). 
The kombi is working fine, navi arrows, call list, media.. exept for red dot tamper and maintenance informations.
I readed in this thread, red dot should go away once the kombi is flashed.
Kombi EEPROM is 35160WT and I was able to virginize three VINs using a R270 Programmer, setting all bytes to 0xFF.
Mileage I leaved untouched because 6WA mileage il less than my car, so it should be ok.
Using Tool32, komb01.prg, csp.. I can read the VIN inside kombi, and is the same of my car. Same with hidden kombi menu, accessing it pressing kombi button for 10 seconds.
I'm pretty sure VIN has been virginized and get my car's VIN.
Full car has been updated to I-Step F020-18-11-531, I-Step shipment is F020-13-11-504.
Kombi production date is 13.03.16 and has been updated from seller to a I-Step newer than the one of car (F020-18-11-531) but I don't know wich one.

These the steps I follow for KOMBI flash:

Connect PC to car, select F20, connect, TAL-Calculating, Read FA, Activate FA, Read SVT (from VCM). The full ECUs tree appears with 17 ECUs, all items in blue.










Save SVT-IST.xml, Edit, delete all ECUs except KOMBI [60] so the calculation task is quicker:










Select I-Step shipment as F020-15-11-500 because is the first that results in a red/blue/black items; with F020-16-03-500 for example I get fewer items, and all in blue. However HWEL are in blue and not black!










Pressing "HW-IDs from SVTActual" button I get HWEL in black.










Save the result as SVT-SOLL.xml, Edit to keep only KOMBI:










Then press "Calculation" on TAL frame and save as TAL.xml, then goto to TAL-Processing.
Load TAL.xml SVT-SOLL.XML, "Read FA" button, select only blFlash, swDeply, cdDeply, ibaDeploy.










Once flash starts, on KOMBI screen starts report some errors, then the red triangle "Transport mode", then NBT reboots in flash mode, screen is blue.
Finally reboots also KOMBI, and high beam light starts flash.
In few seconds I get the following error and flash stops.



> TAL execution started.
> VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
> ExecutionID=2018/11/01-19:49:55.617
> [KOMBI - 60] - [Exception - KOMBI - 60] job failed with negative response error:
> ...


I tried disabling "Parallel Programming", and "Activate programming mode for switchable ECUs" (the only difference is that NBT is not rebooted in flash mode and link changes form KOMBI_60_ETHERNET_63 to KOMBI_60_ETHERNET), but not helped.

Anyone can help?
Thanks


----------



## F30says (Apr 3, 2019)

duplicate.


----------



## F30says (Apr 3, 2019)

I am considering this retrofit but some questions if anyone could chime in. I have on order/getting a used 6WA extended cluster coming off a 430i. The 6WA production year is 2017, that has lower mileage. Would the retrofit work on mine 320i that's MY2015? I currently have basic cluster (BKOMBI), no navigation system, but with HU_ENTRYNAV and vehicle does have a black combox inside my trunk, next to fuse box.

I did read the PDF guide on here but it was written back in 2013 (version 1.6). Does anyone have tips/advice before I should attempt this DIY project? Thank you in advance!


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Is the KOMBI coming already virginized? Or are you planning to do this yourself? I have done these retrofits on both my F30 and F10 but the hardware was older so I didn’t face any big problems. I am reading now that the new chips that must be edited contain a chip ID that is tied to the vehicle and causes problems when being edited. That being said if you are not planning on doing that work yourself and it’s been done already it will be as simple as removing on KOMBI, installing new KOMBI. You will likely have to inject CAFD using esys then VO code with your FA. Should be simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimega (Jul 11, 2006)

dayvg said:


> Is the KOMBI coming already virginized? Or are you planning to do this yourself? I have done these retrofits on both my F30 and F10 but the hardware was older so I didn***8217;t face any big problems. I am reading now that the new chips that must be edited contain a chip ID that is tied to the vehicle and causes problems when being edited. That being said if you are not planning on doing that work yourself and it***8217;s been done already it will be as simple as removing on KOMBI, installing new KOMBI. You will likely have to inject CAFD using esys then VO code with your FA. Should be simple.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi dayvg, any problems with red dot tamper on your retrofits?
Did you only had *coded*, or you *flashed *the kombi, after the retrofit?

Older kombi are simple, yes, new kombi are more complicated to retrofit. However in my case, I've a 6WA from 07.2016 with 35160W EEPROM chip (the one with ID) and I'm been able to reset VIN (non the mileage) with a simple R270 programmer. If the kombi has lower mileage than the car, should not be a problem the retrofit also with newer 6WA. Now I'm stucked with flashing and red dot tamper..:dunno:


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I had no problems with the F30 one however the F10 had a strange issue where I had the red dot due to there being a VIN in the 95320 eeprom that wasn’t overwritten with my vin on VO coding for some reason. From what I’ve read it shouldn’t have happened but it did. 

As for the new KOMBI, I guess if you don’t need to edit the mileage due to it being lower than yours and you are able to edit the VIN you should be good to go with an R270. Can’t hurt to try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

If the kombi has a 35160WT (or160WT) eeprom you has to delete also the odometer otherwise a red dot is the result (and not existing services). You cannot delete the odometer in these eeproms with a R270 - therefore you need other stuff.

Furthermore you cannot flash the kombi in the way you tried. The bootloader is also different and yu will get a checkmemory error. If you would switch on the checkbox "events" in folder Log you would see it during the flash. Here you have to create your own TAL to update the Kombi to the latest i-level.

CU Oliver


----------



## minimega (Jul 11, 2006)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> If the kombi has a 35160WT (or160WT) eeprom you has to delete also the odometer otherwise a red dot is the result (and not existing services). You cannot delete the odometer in these eeproms with a R270 - therefore you need other stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Olivier!
As far I know, the kombi should be already more updated than the I-Level version on my PC/E-Sys (end of november 2018). I say this because the Kombi Actual elements (blue) have greater version indexes than the red ones (Target). But I know that a downgrade version should always possible, am I wrong?

If then I update my PC/E-Sys at the last I-Level released (maybe the same or newer than the one actually in the kombi), should then the booltoader become compatible and the flash complete successfully?



> Here you have to create your own TAL to update the Kombi to the latest i-level.


So.. how should I create this own TAL? Must I edit manually the calculated TAL.XML in some way? Change element versions to cheat E-Sys and force a flash? In there a guide about this?

Forget to say: 6WA has also connector for HUD, but I've not HUD hardware in my car, neither the option in the FA, don't known if this could cause some problems..

Thanks


----------



## minimega (Jul 11, 2006)

dayvg said:


> I had no problems with the F30 one however the F10 had a strange issue where I had the red dot due to there being a VIN in the 95320 eeprom that wasn't overwritten with my vin on VO coding for some reason. From what I've read it shouldn't have happened but it did.
> 
> As for the new KOMBI, I guess if you don't need to edit the mileage due to it being lower than yours and you are able to edit the VIN you should be good to go with an R270. Can't hurt to try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what I've done!
Virginezed VINs inside EEPROM, mileage untouched.
Added 6WA to FA and VCM, coded and kombi start working fine (except for red dot and maintenance info).
Trying to flash to see if something changes, but unable to flash..


----------



## F30says (Apr 3, 2019)

dayvg said:


> Is the KOMBI coming already virginized? Or are you planning to do this yourself? I have done these retrofits on both my F30 and F10 but the hardware was older so I didn't face any big problems. I am reading now that the new chips that must be edited contain a chip ID that is tied to the vehicle and causes problems when being edited. That being said if you are not planning on doing that work yourself and it's been done already it will be as simple as removing on KOMBI, installing new KOMBI. You will likely have to inject CAFD using esys then VO code with your FA. Should be simple.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, used 6WA is not a virgin/virginized. I hope when the KOMBI arrives, I'll won't encounter any huge setbacks with doing this retrofit on my own.

I've used esys coding other things FDL but haven't tried coding VO yet.. will try soon for practice.


----------



## Tbandee (Jan 7, 2020)

dayvg said:


> This guide gives you all the information you need. Drop me a message if you need some help.


Thank you very much. Is there any difference regarding the process for me because the cluster is form a f15?

Regards


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

The process is the same mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chr (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone can help me?

I have retrofitted 6WA (virginized according to seller) - factory was BKOMBI.
HU is ENTRYNAV, car is F31.
I have installed the new cluster, including MOST cable from HU to cluster.
The cluster took my mileage and show me a lot of errors and the red dot (normal I think, it's not coded yet).

Added 6WA and code HU_ENTRYNAV.
Read Ecu, Kombi now appears.
So far, so good, now the problem is I can't inject CAFD.

LeftClick on KOMBI => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from the latest ILevel => Select OK => 
RightClick on KOMBI => Select CODE => finish with error "cdDeploy FinishedWithError" and both KOMBI and CAFD are red.

I have tried several times, selecting different CAFD but I get the same result.


----------



## chr (Dec 27, 2018)

The error I get:

Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

Read SVT before TAL execution started.
Read SVT before TAL execution finished.

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2020/01/29-19:06:53.738
[] prepareTALExecution started [PROGRESS]
[] prepareTALExecution finished [PROGRESS]
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started [PROGRESS]
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] prepareECUforCoding started [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] prepareECUforCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] authenticateECUforCoding started [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] authenticateECUforCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60 - cafd_000009c8-006_000_031] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started [TRANSACTION]
[KOMBI - 60 - cafd_000009c8-006_000_031] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished [TRANSACTION]
[KOMBI - 60] finalizeECUCoding started [PROGRESS]
MCDDiagService<id=80714, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_FinalizeECUCoding, service=WDBI_CPS - WriteDataByIdentifier Codierpruefstempel, description=error: negative response : generalProgrammingFailure, link=KOMBI_60_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
[KOMBI - 60] finalizeECUCoding error [PROGRESS]
[] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_CPS returned a negative response with response code generalProgrammingFailure; LinkName: KOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[THROWABLE]
[KOMBI - 60] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files. [WARN]
[KOMBI - 60] - [Exception - KOMBI - 60] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_CPS returned a negative response with response code generalProgrammingFailure; LinkName: KOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[] finalizeVehicleCoding started [PROGRESS]
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[] finalizeTALExecution started [PROGRESS]
[] finalizeTALExecution finished [PROGRESS]
TAL execution finished [TAL_EXECUTION_FINISHED]
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "6s". [C206]

Read SVT after TAL execution started.
Read SVT after TAL execution finished.
Abarbeitung beendet


----------



## chr (Dec 27, 2018)

I attach the actual FA and the actual SVT (remove .pdf).
I want to inject cafd_000009c8-006_000_031.


----------



## priba (May 22, 2019)

Hi,

I did the same retrofit in the same setup as you have; F31/HU_ENTRYNAV.
What I needed to do to get this up and running was to VO code HUD (610).
After that I was able to inject CAFD into KOMBI.
I left it like that and just disabled HUD in iDrive when I finished with coding.


----------



## chr (Dec 27, 2018)

Tnx a lot @priba.
I just tried without succes.
After adding 610 to FA, did you code any other ECU except HU_ENRTYNAV?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

chr said:


> Tnx a lot @priba.
> I just tried without succes.
> After adding 610 to FA, did you code any other ECU except HU_ENRTYNAV?


Have you checked all connections including most correctly connected to the HU?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chr (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, this was the first thing I have done today. Check connections on both HU and Kombi, replace MOST cable.
No success, unfortunately.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you added 6WA to VO and VO coded HU? Make sure if there is an option the HU is set to KOMBI MID/HIGH. I don’t recall which. Also check for any FDL codes that contain MOST. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, it’s because esys cannot write the correct VIN into the KOMBI during programming. You need to solve the red tamper dot first and clear the donor VIN correctly then you will be able to VO code it. 

You get WDBI_CPS =WriteDataIdentifierByVin_Codierprufstempel.

Fix the VIN, solve your problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chr (Dec 27, 2018)

I have tried to flash Kombi.
The process finished with errors.
[] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60. Excpected (relevant process classes only): [hwel_000009c4-002_107_000, hwap_000010f9-255_255_255, hwel_00000b07-001_109_000, hwap_00000140-255_255_255], Actual (relevant process classes only): [hwel_00000b05-002_091_081, hwel_00000b07-001_091_010, hwap_000010f9-255_255_255, hwap_00000140-255_255_255], Missing SGBMID(s): [hwel_000009c4-002_107_000, hwel_00000b07-001_109_000], Surplus SGBMID(s): [hwel_00000b05-002_091_081, hwel_00000b07-001_091_010] [THROWABLE]

After that, I've got a lot of errors on other ECUs as well, HU was dead, ISTA showed few units in red (not responding) besides the yellow ones.
I put the original BKOMBI back, and restore from backup FA and SVT, code HU_ENTRYNAV, BKOMBI and FEM, delete faults with ISTA, now all is green.

Any idea what that means?


----------



## chr (Dec 27, 2018)

I have tried to flash Kombi.
The process finished with errors.
[] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60. Excpected (relevant process classes only): [hwel_000009c4-002_107_000, hwap_000010f9-255_255_255, hwel_00000b07-001_109_000, hwap_00000140-255_255_255], Actual (relevant process classes only): [hwel_00000b05-002_091_081, hwel_00000b07-001_091_010, hwap_000010f9-255_255_255, hwap_00000140-255_255_255], Missing SGBMID(s): [hwel_000009c4-002_107_000, hwel_00000b07-001_109_000], Surplus SGBMID(s): [hwel_00000b05-002_091_081, hwel_00000b07-001_091_010] [THROWABLE]

After that, I've got a lot of errors on other ECUs as well, HU was dead, ISTA showed few units in red (not responding) besides the yellow ones.
I put the original BKOMBI back, and restore from backup FA and SVT, code HU_ENTRYNAV, BKOMBI and FEM, delete faults with ISTA, now all is green.

Any idea what that means?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

You need to click HW-ID from SVTactual after you press calculate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chr said:


> I have tried to flash Kombi.
> The process finished with errors.
> [] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60. Excpected (relevant process classes only): [hwel_000009c4-002_107_000, hwap_000010f9-255_255_255, hwel_00000b07-001_109_000, hwap_00000140-255_255_255], Actual (relevant process classes only): [hwel_00000b05-002_091_081, hwel_00000b07-001_091_010, hwap_000010f9-255_255_255, hwap_00000140-255_255_255], Missing SGBMID(s): [hwel_000009c4-002_107_000, hwel_00000b07-001_109_000], Surplus SGBMID(s): [hwel_00000b05-002_091_081, hwel_00000b07-001_091_010] [THROWABLE]
> 
> ...


This "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..._" means you have chosen an improper I-Step Shipment when you made your SVT Target (SVT_soll). The problem is that this ECU is not factory original, so ECU I-Step Shipment is different then your car's actual I-Step Shipment, and you have no way of knowing what the right I-Step Shipment is for this ECU.

So, redo flash, but this time after you calculate SVT Target (SVT_soll), check the box that says "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and then Save it. If HWEL is Black only, no Red / Blue HWEL, then you can proceed to flash it.

If HWEL is not Black only, the only thing you can do is try different I-Step Shipment dates until hopefully one works. This is simply Trial and Error.


----------



## chr (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks a lot dayvg and shawn. I will try again maybe next weekend, till then I'm very busy. I will post the progress.


----------



## RVG30 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello guys, I have a problem retrofitting the 6wa. The cluster is made on January 2013 and has a 160d0wt eeprom.
I erased the vins from the cluster eeprom using xprog. 
I installed on my car and he took the Vin and millage from my car. 
I added the 6wa to FA, changed the production date to 03/11. I coded to my car, but I still have the red dot. 
I am trying to flash but I can find kombi tal processing. 
Can someone help me? Thanks


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Set odometer to 0?
Changed VINs on both CHIP?


----------



## chr (Dec 27, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> So, redo flash, but this time after you calculate SVT Target (SVT_soll), check the box that says "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and then Save it. If HWEL is Black only, no Red / Blue HWEL, then you can proceed to flash it.
> 
> If HWEL is not Black only, the only thing you can do is try different I-Step Shipment dates until hopefully one works. This is simply Trial and Error.


I did like this, this time I get *requestOutOfRange*

_[KOMBI - 60] prepareECUforBLUpdate started [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] prepareECUforBLUpdate finished [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] authenticateECUforBLUpdate started [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] authenticateECUforBLUpdate finished [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60 - flsl_00001108-002_006_016] Transaction type: blFlash; Message: TA started [TRANSACTION]
[KOMBI - 60] performECUBLUpdate started with protocol UDS [PROGRESS]
MCDDiagService<id=56649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUFlashBL, service=RC_EM_IE - RoutineControl EraseMemory IndicatedErasing, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=KOMBI_60_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
[KOMBI - 60 - flsl_00001108-002_006_016] Transaction type: blFlash; Message: 0% progress on ECUId:KOMBI_0x60 [0% of flsl_00001108-002_006_016] [TRANSACTION]
[] job failed with negative response error: 
code: repeat job
description: Service RC_EM_IE returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; LinkName: KOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[THROWABLE]
[KOMBI - 60 - flsl_00001108-002_006_016] Transaction type: blFlash; Message: TA finished [TRANSACTION]
[KOMBI - 60] -MessageID is used multiple times, so MessageText may be ambiguous-job failed with negative response error: 
code: repeat job
description: Service RC_EM_IE returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; LinkName: KOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[WARN]
[KOMBI - 60] - [Exception - KOMBI - 60] job failed with negative response error: 
code: repeat job
description: Service RC_EM_IE returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; LinkName: KOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR_

Any idea?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chr said:


> I did like this, this time I get *requestOutOfRange*
> 
> _[KOMBI - 60] prepareECUforBLUpdate started [PROGRESS]
> [KOMBI - 60] prepareECUforBLUpdate finished [PROGRESS]
> ...


Not really. Sorry.


----------



## wacki (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello,

I replaced my US 6WA cluster with a ECE 6WA cluster in my F13, according to instructions given in this thread - erased VIN and mileage on new (ECE) cluster, put into the car, injected a CAFD, it took the mileage from my car, no red tamper dot.
It worked fine, but sometimes the service demand is reset to 01/2000, so I want to flash it, using PSDZ from ISTA+ 4.05.30 (F010-17-03-505). I tried to do this with instructions from the "_6wa_retrofit_guide-1_", but during KIS/SVT Target calculation I got a "hardware difference" marking and the HWEL is only red/blue. When trying to choose another i-step shipment, I get a black HWEL and no "hardware difference" mark, but getting to TAL execution I got only options swDeploy and cdDeploy, no blFlash. Also option HW-IDs from SVT actual doesnt help.
I tried to assign my KOMBI with an ISTAP 3.61.4.002 (05.2017) using ICOM, but i have only a "Replace R" option by KOMBI and I can not go through this step. ISTA+ wants to replace not only the KOMBI but also CAS and programm several other modules, but i find it very risky, so I dont want to do this.
My istep level shipment: F010-11-09-507
donor Kombi prod. date 07 nov 2010
incected CAFD something about F010-13-03-507

Any ideas what am I doing wrong?

And one more question: does the flashing differs when my car is US and I want to have ECE parameters in my ECU? Do I have to flash it changing the Typshlussel or something?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

wacki said:


> Hello,
> 
> I replaced my US 6WA cluster with a ECE 6WA cluster in my F13, according to instructions given in this thread - erased VIN and mileage on new (ECE) cluster, put into the car, injected a CAFD, it took the mileage from my car, no red tamper dot.
> It worked fine, but sometimes the service demand is reset to 01/2000, so I want to flash it, using PSDZ from ISTA+ 4.05.30 (F010-17-03-505). I tried to do this with instructions from the "_6wa_retrofit_guide-1_", but during KIS/SVT Target calculation I got a "hardware difference" marking and the HWEL is only red/blue. When trying to choose another i-step shipment, I get a black HWEL and no "hardware difference" mark, but getting to TAL execution I got only options swDeploy and cdDeploy, no blFlash. Also option HW-IDs from SVT actual doesnt help.
> ...


Manually edit the SVT for BTLD, CAFD and SWFL to all 000's on main sub and patch then calculate again using the same date that gave you a black HWEL. This will allow you to force flash the BTLD as well as the SWFL and CAFD. That should allow you to flash and write the correct VIN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Can you upload your SVTist and FA, or pm me this files. I will in 6-7 hours at home and will get the right way, you can remove your VIN if you dont want share it


----------



## wacki (Apr 28, 2019)

OK, in attachment you can find my FA_IST, SVT_IST (from _Read (VCM)_) and SVT_SOLL, which I calculated without changing the I step level. FYI, also the SVT_IST generated from _Read (ECU)_.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

ok, first of all,

1. change series="F013" to series="F010" #F10, F11, F12, F18
2. change timeCriteria="1211" to 1012 , (its the lastest realease for your kombi)
save FA and use it to calculate


----------



## wacki (Apr 28, 2019)

I changed the FA as you wrote, but I received an error by activating FA:

_No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002] 
Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: 
Zeitkriterium 1012 [72]_

then I Read VCM, save, load, calculate and the KOMBI appears with red/blue HWEL.
Im not sure if this Zeitkriterium is correct (1012 is oktober 2012, and my KOMBI is november 2010) - are you sure of it? Car shipment was 1211, so december 2011. Shouldnt it be 0910 - before the production date of my donor KOMBI?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Read the error msg , and remove listed items from FA


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

wacki said:


> I changed the FA as you wrote, but I received an error by activating FA:
> 
> _No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]
> 
> ...


Your original FA was ok. I have manipulated the SVT to force the flash of BTLD, CAFD and SWFL. Files attached. Ensure you have the latest full PSDZDATA.

Load these in TAL processing and you're good to go.

The FA date wouldn't calculate with 1012 because it doesn't exist as a valid build date.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

uragan1987 said:


> ok, first of all,
> 
> 1. change series="F013" to series="F010" #F10, F11, F12, F18
> 2. change timeCriteria="1211" to 1012 , (its the lastest realease for your kombi)
> save FA and use it to calculate


did a mistake here
i mean 1210 and not 1012 :angel:

you can use dayvg files, it should be ok


----------



## wacki (Apr 28, 2019)

So the flashing went fine, but ISTA still wants to _Replace R_ the KOMBI and CAS hardware. 
What should I do to "Install" KOMBI in this car, so that I can programm it in ISTAP and dont get a message to change the hardware?


----------



## localhost (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello to all from Italy. 

I'm try to retrofit this Kombi on my car. I have very difficulty to remove the needles, I have broken 2 cover for trying ***55357;***56852;
Exist one tool o some advice for remove them?

Then,
Witch programmer I can use for read and program 35128 chip?

My car: F45

Thanks for support


----------



## Johny86 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello to all good people keeping this forum alive and wiling to help others
Special thanks to the pioneers who started this and found the solutions with all theirs efforts and figured this out. And especially thanks for sharing that with others! 
I hope you are all in good health and safe. 

I am changing my kombi cluster for my F20 for a while allready...
And I have my R270 Programmer arrived couple days ago without the manual and I don't have any idea how to connect the pins from the 26 pin outpoot programmer to the 8 pin soic testclip. 
Can someone please help me with connecting the Testclip and programmer?

In the guide published by the brave members of this community which I thanks btw a LOT, everything was explained great except this detail. For you those are the basics maybe but I go crazy when I see more than 3 wires XD
I am sure you are bothered with this topic all the times but I will more than appreciate any help.
Thanks and stay safe!
Cheers!


----------



## Johny86 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello to all good people keeping this forum alive and wiling to help others
Special thanks to the pioneers who started this and found the solutions with all theirs efforts and figured this out. And especially thanks for sharing that with others! 
I hope you are all in good health and safe. 

I am changing my kombi cluster for my F20 for a while allready...
And I have my R270 Programmer arrived couple days ago without the manual and I don't have any idea how to connect the pins from the 26 pin outpoot programmer to the 8 pin soic testclip. 
Can someone please help me with connecting the Testclip and programmer?

In the guide published by the brave members of this community which I thanks btw a LOT, everything was explained great except this detail. For you those are the basics maybe but I go crazy when I see more than 3 wires XD
I am sure you are bothered with this topic all the times but I will more than appreciate any help.
Thanks and stay safe!
Cheers!


----------



## deltacossigma (Feb 28, 2019)

rivaman said:


> Guys, I need some help with the R270 connection.
> 
> Simply it is not able to read out anything from the 160D EEPROM of my F07 6WA Kombi (here the EEPROM is located on the mainboard behind the needled)
> 
> ...


Hi, how did you manage to take the needle off? I tried pulling them gentely but they dont seem to come off.


----------



## deltacossigma (Feb 28, 2019)

mcrussell said:


> Does anyone know if daughter boards can be changed between clusters? Could I fit a HUD DB into a non HUD panel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Did you ever find the answer to this? thanks


----------



## philpeter (Feb 21, 2010)

Dear experts,

I retrofitted a virginized 6WA (with HUD connector) on my 2013 F31 (current I-step: F020-13-07-506). 
I flashed 6WA kombi using F020_20_03_540. Note that I needed to VO code 610 (HUD) to allow the flash to happen in Esys. >> *Was there any alternative ?*

Red dot disappeared and kombi works ok (overall).

Pending issues
- Cruise control stops working (can't set speed) > I understood FEM_GW update to F020_20_03_540 should solve it.
- Coolant temperature gauge doesn't work > confirmed by running Kombi self-test via hidden menu / digital coolant/oïl temp readable through hidden menu still. >> *It looks like the used 6WA kombi is deffective, or could it be coding issue ?
*
Thanks in advance.

PP


----------



## philpeter (Feb 21, 2010)

Dear experts,

I retrofitted a virginized 6WA (with HUD connector) on my 2013 F31 (current I-step: F020-13-07-506). 
I flashed 6WA kombi using F020_20_03_540. Note that I needed to VO code 610 (HUD) to allow the flash to happen in Esys. >> *Was there any alternative ?*

Red dot disappeared and kombi works ok (overall).

Pending issues
- Cruise control stops working (can't set speed) > I understood FEM_GW update to F020_20_03_540 should solve it.
- Coolant temperature gauge doesn't work > confirmed by running Kombi self-test via hidden menu / digital coolant/oïl temp readable through hidden menu still. >> *It looks like the used 6WA kombi is deffective, or could it be coding issue ?
*
Thanks in advance.

PP


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

its a big jump from 2013 to 2020 
THere are lots of changes in this 7 years
best way to fix future problems is to update whole car with same lvl
or flash kombi with lowest ilevel that you can find


----------



## philpeter (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice ! In regards to the second suggested option, would you have any source for low "Matching" ilevel by any chance ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

philpeter said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I retrofitted a virginized 6WA (with HUD connector) on my 2013 F31 (current I-step: F020-13-07-506).
> I flashed 6WA kombi using F020_20_03_540. Note that I needed to VO code 610 (HUD) to allow the flash to happen in Esys. >> *Was there any alternative ?*
> ...


For 6WB in F30, Car I-Step 17-07-502 is minimum.


----------



## philpeter (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

But for my *6WA*, I guess F020-13-11-502 would do, wouldn't it ?
(Found PSdZData Files v51.3).

Any opinion on the faulty temperature gauge ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

philpeter said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> But for my *6WA*, I guess F020-13-11-502 would do, wouldn't it ?
> (Found PSdZData Files v51.3).
> ...


For 6WA, it should not matter.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

F020-11-11-500 is 6WA minimum
F020-17-03-500 is 6WB minimum


----------



## philpeter (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Anything I should pay attention to when downgrading my 6WA from F020_20_03_540 to F020-13-11-502 ? Or is it same as going up ?


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello,

I want to swap a basic kombi in a f1x with a used one. my question is. Where are the vin and mileage are stored on this cluster ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## philpeter (Feb 21, 2010)

Hallo uragan1987, shawnsheridan,

I flashed my 6WA kombi with F020-13-11-502.
Cruise control now works fine (woohoo) !
As expected, it did not solve the faulty temp gauge though.

Vielen Dank ! Many thanks !

PP


----------



## philpeter (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi alsamaraee,
You may have look for "Fxx 6WA Kombi Retrofit" guide. I used it a base to perform my swap.
I purchased a 6WA Kombi that was already virginized by the seller, so I didn't need to go through the eprom rewrite part.


----------



## atr911 (Sep 6, 2019)

I was looking at the instructions to virginize a 6WA cluster and it says that you need to make sure the cluster has fewer miles than the car but nowhere on any add for virginized clusters do they mention mileage. The guide is from 2013 so maybe there's an update but can someone confirm that the mileage on the donor car is irrelevant if it's being virginized? 

I've found a 6WB cluster for a fantastic deal but it has rather high mileage compared to my car and I wouldn't want to mess up the displayed mileage on the car.

Thanks!


----------



## miskon (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi guys I need help, what shouid I need to flash? I want to retrofit 6wa in F31. Could anyone look to attached files and check is everything ok? Should I upgrade all of these modules?


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> 0X00-0X1F is the place for the odometer and with a testclip you aren't able to write the bytes onto this place. Here you have to desolder the chip.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm meeting the same problem. I desoldered the eeprom and read it and saved the .BIN file. Tried to write a modefied the original .BIN file whith 0vin 0km and get this error "You must erase inc zone 0x00-0x1f" 
Tried agin the original .BIN file (no modefication) get the same error.


----------



## VladimirSh80 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi!
Erase need 35160 only, or 35160 (vin+mileage) and 95320 (vin)?


----------



## tyrystor (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello,
I have a 6WA cluster, but is malfunctioning, can you tell me if I buy another 6WA cluster and I swap 160DOWQ it will work ?
Thank you


----------



## chrisanag (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello to everybody and greetings from Athens, Greece. 
I am totally brand new here and in the bimmer world also. 
I have a bmw F30 320D '12 and i am truly interested in changing the cluster to 6WA.
I have some questions before ordering a used 6wa cluster. The optic fiber cable is essential to use it? What's its usage? 
I am asking this because my head unit is the entry one without the plugs for the 2 optic fiber cables back at the harness. 
So if its necessary to use this cable can i change my head unit first with exact the same but with those 2 connections available? And probably the new headunit has to be virginized and then to be coded to my vin. What is the process i have to follow in order make this retrofit possible to happen? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## zeronoo (Apr 25, 2014)

chrisanag said:


> ...
> I have a bmw F30 320D '12 and i am truly interested in changing the cluster to 6WA.
> I have some questions before ordering a used 6wa cluster. The optic fiber cable is essential to use it?


on 6WA and 6WB, yes


chrisanag said:


> What's its usage?


communication between HU and KOMBI


chrisanag said:


> I am asking this because my head unit is the entry one without the plugs for the 2 optic fiber cables back at the harness.
> So if its necessary to use this cable can i change my head unit first with exact the same but with those 2 connections available?


If HU have functional FO connection(most likely), just run FO to system according tou your installation and code dependencies with proper VO


chrisanag said:


> And probably the new headunit has to be virginized and then to be coded to my vin. What is the process i have to follow in order make this retrofit possible to happen?


Only if HU change is needed (most likely no...), also, if new HU need correct FSC's loaded


----------



## chrisanag (Nov 20, 2020)

zeronoo said:


> on 6WA and 6WB, yes
> 
> communication between HU and KOMBI
> 
> ...


Thanks for your so rapid response i have a HU without the plugs for the optic fiber cable! You can check the following photo the upper photos is my current HU and the two bottom ones, that i think will fit 100% and i am thinking if its possible to order and replace my HU in order to have the connections for the FO available. So if i have to replace it is it possible first to code the new HU to the vehicle and then of course the new 6WA cluster?! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## zeronoo (Apr 25, 2014)

chrisanag said:


> ... So if i have to replace it is it possible first to code the new HU to the vehicle and then of course the new 6WA cluster?!
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 1015622


Should work, new HU with FO, FO between HU and KOMBI (watch out for correct in/out routing), add 6WA in VO, code HU and KOMBI then check KOMBI_CIC setting, wrong setting means still no communication between HU and KOMBI


----------



## chrisanag (Nov 20, 2020)

zeronoo said:


> Should work, new HU with FO, FO between HU and KOMBI (watch out for correct in/out routing), add 6WA in VO, code HU and KOMBI then check KOMBI_CIC setting, wrong setting means still no communication between HU and KOMBI


Thanks for your reply, i would like also to ask is everything i can check before ordering the stuff in order to understand that probably is this retrofit not going to work?

In my case i have to buy a new(used) HU i have to clear it/flash it and then code it to my car, then i have to buy also the FO cable and the 6WA cluster (used) and then code it also. So it will not be a cheep retrofit if it hopefully works.

May i ask also it is preferable to find and buy a virginized cluster or its easy to clear it my self or find a local programmer to do it or even a remotely session?. Because if i am correct the flash/clear process is also a hardware process not only a coding process but also the verginized clusters are 3 times more expensive than the others.

Thanks everyone for your help and excuse my worries i want just to organise everything in order this retrofit will work 100%.


----------



## VladimirSh80 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi!
I have problems with replacing base Kombi to 6wa(
F25 09/10 champ2 most zgw plastic case mid.
Most connected: zgw-kombi-champ to ring
After installing Kombi detected ISTA-D in green optical line. Kombi is yellow color in ECU tree ISTA.
Go to esys: read ecu -> read fa -> activate FA -> detect cafd for swe (Kombi) -> code Kombi, but have fail Error in SVT C398 duplicate ECU entry fo diag address 96 (165). In ECU tree ESYS have two Kombi with similar address 60...
What to do...?
Solved. Car need sleep.


----------



## Girinis (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello everybody, been searching this forum for three days now and could not find answer for my question on 6WA
searched my 35160WT eeprom and could not find long VIN, only 3 x short ones, is it possible that Long Vin is only in 95320 starting at 30 D ?
There is one short Vin in 95320 too.
Thanks a lot


----------



## VladimirSh80 (Aug 16, 2020)

I clean two chips 35160 and 95320.


----------



## pak1s0ul (Aug 4, 2015)

dayvg said:


> Ok, it’s because esys cannot write the correct VIN into the KOMBI during programming. You need to solve the red tamper dot first and clear the donor VIN correctly then you will be able to VO code it.
> 
> You get WDBI_CPS =WriteDataIdentifierByVin_Codierprufstempel.
> 
> ...


,

Hello,

I'm having similar issue I've virginized many clusters before but never had this issue before.

I've cleared the VIN number with FF and 00 for miles, but still having this error. Also I'm not able to make changes in eeprom anymore I've tried writing cars last 7 vins on eeprom but it never changes.

I think eeprom only allows to write once? I'm not sure because I was able to FF the VIN before.

If you can advise on this would be great help thank you


----------



## freightdogmike (Jan 12, 2022)

Just finished upgrading to a 6WA cluster in my 2015 320i, an F30. it was a nice and moderately challenging project. Here’s how it went.

1. Found a used cluster on eBay from a 2015 BMW 328i. Date code was late 2014, same as the rest of the parts in the car.

2. Bought a short MOST cable from China. When I got it I wrapped the whole thing in cloth electrical tape like BMW uses so it wouldn’t rattle.

3. Bought an R270 programmer from Amazon. Downloaded and installed the software EXACTLY like YouTube video.

4. Disassembled the cluster, desoldered and removed the 160D flash memory and after lots of messing around finally got the R270 programmer to read the thing. Cleared the mileage and changed the short VIN to ‘FF‘s in the 3 places that I found it. The VINs are easy to spot if you look for them. Long VIN was all ’30’s which is ASCII zero and I left that alone. Programmed the 160D and reinstalled it in the cluster.

5. Installed the MOST cable and hooked up the new cluster, compared the open end of the MOST cable to the receptacle on the cluster and found that the optic cables needed to be switched so I did that.

6. Installed the new cluster and scheduled a time for coding with Steve at CodeMyBeemer. while I was waiting I did some brake work on the car and made several observations regarding the cluster. Initially the cluster had zero mileage as evidenced by the zeros when I pushed the cluster reset button with the ignition off. After a few minutes of moving the car around the cluster permanently picked up the car’s mileage. Also the time and date started working on the cluster so I knew that it was communicating. The infamous red dot was on the whole time so I guess that the cluster hadn’t programmed the VIN by itself. There were lots of errors regarding the (nonexistent) convertible top and other things which concerned me.

7. In the evening Steve called and started programming the car, he took care of the cluster plus the auto dimming mirror which I previously installed. Took about 40 minutes, best $75 I’ve spent in a long time. Everything works perfectly, no more red dot.

The cluster was $130 plus tax with free shipping. R270 programmer was about $60. MOST cable was about $15 plus tax. Programming was $75 so the project cost me about $300 and it’s something that I’m proud of!


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

Hello all! 

So much conversations that cannot find solution. I have F10 prod.date 2013-01-25 ( pre facelift ) with very basic Kombi.
HU picture you can see below. I think there's MOST because we can see connector in left below..? So I can just buy 6WA Kombi and long 3-way optic MOST cable for 6WA and do coding ?
Maybe just add 6WA to VO and Code Kombi module ?
Does it matters nowadays if Kombi have more km's than car ? I think it needs to be virginized anyway ?


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like most connection so ur correct. If u can buy one already virgin.


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

macman_lahti said:


> Hello all!
> 
> So much conversations that cannot find solution. I have F10 prod.date 2013-01-25 ( pre facelift ) with very basic Kombi.
> HU picture you can see below. I think there's MOST because we can see connector in left below..? So I can just buy 6WA Kombi and long 3-way optic MOST cable for 6WA and do coding ?
> ...


Apparently the head unit has a fiber connector. Through this connector, the instrument panel sends the information on the time, consumption, travel times, etc. to the head unit. I would "code" the kombi and the head unit. 
If you buy an instrument panel with more kilometers, the kilometers will add up. You must also write your chassis number on the instrument panel.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

juantg93 said:


> Apparently the head unit has a fiber connector. Through this connector, the instrument panel sends the information on the time, consumption, travel times, etc. to the head unit. I would "code" the kombi and the head unit.
> If you buy an instrument panel with more kilometers, the kilometers will add up. You must also write your chassis number on the instrument panel.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Took the old cluster off and confirmed MOST. Found also used 6WA for very reasonable price. Need to do virginizing though. There should be less KM's than my old one so no need to reset those..? Plan to buy R270 programmer and SOIC 8 pin testclip and reset VIN myself. Let's see how it goes


----------



## alpine3 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello to all,

trying to inject cafd into retrofitted 6WA to year 2010 F10. The donor is year 2013 F10 and cluster is properly virginized. But matter how i try i always get the "WDBI_CPS" error in esys. Does anybody know how to bypass that error.

Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

Read SVT before TAL execution started.
Read SVT before TAL execution finished.

TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2022/01/27-22:01:55.135
[] prepareTALExecution started [PROGRESS]
[] prepareTALExecution finished [PROGRESS]
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started [PROGRESS]
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] prepareECUforCoding started [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] prepareECUforCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] authenticateECUforCoding started [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60] authenticateECUforCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[KOMBI - 60 - cafd_00000069-009_001_006] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started [TRANSACTION]
MCDDiagService<id=62900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: timeout, link=KOMBI_60_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
[KOMBI - 60 - cafd_00000069-009_001_006] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished [TRANSACTION]
[KOMBI - 60] finalizeECUCoding started [PROGRESS]
MCDDiagService<id=80714, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_FinalizeECUCoding, service=WDBI_CPS - WriteDataByIdentifier Codierpruefstempel, description=error: negative response : generalProgrammingFailure, link=KOMBI_60_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
[KOMBI - 60] finalizeECUCoding error [PROGRESS]
[] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_CPS returned a negative response with response code generalProgrammingFailure; LinkName: KOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[THROWABLE]
[KOMBI - 60] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files. [WARN]
[KOMBI - 60] - [Exception - KOMBI - 60] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_CPS returned a negative response with response code generalProgrammingFailure; LinkName: KOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[] finalizeVehicleCoding started [PROGRESS]
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[] finalizeTALExecution started [PROGRESS]
[] finalizeTALExecution finished [PROGRESS]
TAL execution finished [TAL_EXECUTION_FINISHED]
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "27s". [C206]

Read SVT after TAL execution started.
Read SVT after TAL execution finished.
Abarbeitung beendet


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

WDBI_CPS - WriteDataByIdentifier Codierpruefstempel, 
E-Sys wasn't able to write the correct VIN into the KOMBI. Normally you will get those problems when your VO has a wrong VIN inside


----------



## alpine3 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ok, interesting. I read the VO from car when coding so don't believe that could be the actual problem. Also have been virginizing and coding replacement clusters before but this is the first time when this kind of problem persists.

Edit. just checked and VIN is the same in VO and in cars papers.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

In TAL Procesing before flashing did you push button "Read vin out of FA "


----------



## alpine3 (Feb 16, 2020)

I haven't try to flash. Just inject cafd with "detect cafd for swe" and also without KIS support.


----------



## alpine3 (Feb 16, 2020)

macman_lahti said:


> There should be less KM's than my old one so no need to reset those..? Plan to buy R270 programmer and SOIC 8 pin testclip and reset VIN myself. Let's see how it goes


If cluster has less km's than your car then no need to erase them. But if using SOIC8 be very careful with read/write errors, in my experience the clip generates them very easy. Best way is to remove the eeprom from the board with heatgun and solder back to the board.


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

alpine3 said:


> If cluster has less km's than your car then no need to erase them. But if using SOIC8 be very careful with read/write errors, in my experience the clip generates them very easy. Best way is to remove the eeprom from the board with heatgun and solder back to the board.


Ok! Thanks about advice for eeprom coding. Need to check when I'm getting kombi and programmer how to proceed.


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

Just got kombi and here's connector for HUD(?) ( beige connector top part of screen ) I don't have HUD in my car but does this change anything in process ?


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

macman_lahti said:


> Just got kombi and here's connector for HUD(?) ( beige connector top part of screen ) I don't have HUD in my car but does this change anything in process ?


HUD its not a problem for you! Dont change anything


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

milennyc said:


> HUD its not a problem for you! Dont change anything


Thx!


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi! Finally got all tools to replace my cluster. Everything went nice except red dot. I'd like to reflash but cannot do that. Which are steps that I'm getting Kombi for ECU list for flashing ?


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm getting only HwDeinstall.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

macman_lahti said:


> I'm getting only HwDeinstall.


You need to read read read…..understand ESYS and the simple processes it uses. Once you understand ESYS and it’s functions you will know why you are getting HWDEINSTALL. Failing that some screenshots and steps taken would be useful. Diagnosing your inability is pretty difficult with zero information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

macman_lahti said:


> Hi! Finally got all tools to replace my cluster. Everything went nice except red dot. I'd like to reflash but cannot do that. Which are steps that I'm getting Kombi for ECU list for flashing ?


Ok, solved this myself. As many here, for some reason there was one short VIN left. I'm 100% sure that VIN wasn't same which I already cleared ( I mean totally different VIN-number ). Can it produce new VIN itself ? Anyway, after clearing just installed cluster back and red dot is gone. Also service intervals are working. Looks so much better now! 
Also after flash I'm not getting Kombi-error with ISTA because I'm using Android screen. Earlier it complained connection problem even everything worked ok.


----------

